# Recruiting: DT's Sword and Sorcery Campaign (BECMI/Wilderlands)



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 11, 2009)

So I decided that I will start a basic Dungeons and Dragons campaign using the Mentzer BECMI rules and I am looking for a handful of players.  It will take place in the relatively edition-neutral world of the Judge's Guild Wilderland of High Fantasy, and the characters will start out in the City-State of the Invincible Overlord.  The game will start off simply enough.  Characters will roll for six stats, rolling 4d6 and dropping the lowest.  They will place their scores in the following order: Strength, Intelligence, Wisdom, Dexterity, Constitution, and Charisma.  The characters will be human so from here we can pick from the four core human classes (cleric, fighter, magic-user, and thief) along with the two optional human classes (monk and druid).  Elves, dwarves, and halfling will not be allowable classes for now.  I'll fill in the saving throws for the characters.  The characters will start off with little equipment... at most a crude weapon, a leather jerkin, and some basic equipment.  There are no feats or skills in a normal BECMI game, although there was an attempt to add sort of a system in its later stages.  For now, understand that a good and coherent back story will speak about what kind of learning and knowledge each character may reasonably have.

A little bit about the city-state.  It's hard for the characters to say who wields power in the city state.  There is an overlord who every so often makes decrees that his soldiers follow, but he seems much detached from the daily going-ons.  There are competing merchant houses, guilds, royal families, strange dealers in the arcane, cults, and military officers.  The houses, guilds, and families seem to last quite a bit longer than the other would-be strongmen.  Yet the powerful always seem to overplay their hand and the Overlord still remains, aloof while feared and respected.

The Overlord brings order in a chaotic world, yet many laws are bent if not completely circumvented.  The rich and powerful get away with such flaunting more often than the more numerous poor, yet there is a certain code.  Everyone tries to hustle in order to get money in the City State.  It's a matter of survival.  Yet those that attempt to blatantly cheat or steal from the decent citizenry might find themselves isolated.  Those that steal from such evil men while maintaining a level of nobility are instead seen as heroes of the downtrodden.  The slums will protect these kind of men.

There is also honest work, though tough work.  Working the docks, delivering ale to the alehouses... life is tough in the City State.  After all, it's one of the few large settlements left after the fall of civilization and one of the few places that survived the invasive hordes of orcs and goblins.  Not to say that those races are no longer threats.  They have settlements near the city, and although they trade more often after their numbers were decimated, they are still known to attack a weakly armed caravan getting too close to their territories after sundown.

Banditry, violent guilds, slavery, corrupt aristocrats... life is never dull around the City-State.

Oh... one last thing.  Characters will gain no experience points from fighting, nor will they get an experience bonus for high stat scores.  Instead they will only gain experience points from the rare RPing bonus and from spending coin.  Each gold piece of material will be equivalent to one experience point.  That means that if your character finds a sack of 2,000gp he will only get the experience for the treasure once he puts the money to use.  That may be for a river boat to explore the dangerous waterways around him, or for some new equipment, a house, or perhaps to blow it all on a week of drunken bliss with the girls from the Naughty Nannies establishment.

Chapter 1 Roster:

Lola (Queenie)

[sblock]
Name: Lola
Class: Thief
Level: 1
HP: 3
AC: 7

Strength: 14
Intelligence: 14
Wisdom: 13
Dexterity: 13
Constitution: 8
Charisma: 16

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 13
Magic Wands: 14
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 13
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15 (14 vs Spells)

Weapons: Letter opener (acts as dagger), Sling, 10 stones

Armor: Petticoat (adds 1 to AC)

Equipment: Thieves Tools, Small Sack, Candle, Tinderbox, Waterskin, Standard Ration, 3cp

Languages: Common, Thieves Cant, (One other)

XP: 0

Skills: 
Open Locks: 15%
Find Traps: 10%
Remove Traps: 10%
Climb Walls: 87%
Move Silently: 20%
Hide in Shadows: 10%
Pick Pockets: 20%
Hear Noise: 33%

Background: As a baby, Lola was left at the city orphanage, having been abandoned by her parents for reasons revealed only to the head mistress. She was a good child, and pretty, but every time she was considered for adoption the potential parents would leave the Mistress's office and then the orphanage without her. Over the years she was disappointed many times until hope just faded from her heart. She grew into a feisty teen, often running off and getting in trouble before being dragged back. Eventually at the age of 16 she left the orphanage and never returned.

She spent the next year living on the streets, learning how to get by. She drifted from place to place picking up unsavory skills, using her looks and charms to get out of trouble if caught. But stealing wasn't doing the job and she was often hungry and homeless. At 17 she was approached by the madam of the Naughty Nanny, who saw through the dirt and grime to her pretty looks and offered her a position there, knowing she could fetch a good price. The thought of food every night, a roof over her head, a nice room and clothes was very appealing at this point so she agreed. She quickly learned how easy it was to steal from the rich nobles and merchants who were her clients.

Six months after she started working there she met Roland Van der Vass, a handsome noble from a known and influential family, who took a liking to her. She had mostly turned off her feelings, it was important to survive this job, but Roland treated her better than any of the other inconsiderate customers she entertained. At first it took some time of longing glances before he figured out how to obtain her. After that he came to her often, frequently paying for the entire night, sometimes bringing her fancy meals or gifts, occasionally all he wanted to do the entire night was talk or sleep. It was difficult for her to keep her emotions and heart to herself; he was the only person in her life to ever really show her consideration.

One fateful night Roland was not her first customer, another noble came to her earlier in the evening. He was drunk and rough and Lola demanded him to leave. This angered him and not being used to told no, he decided to take what he wanted anyway. She tried to fend off his brutal attack but was unsuccessful. Roland had come for her that evening and when he approached her room heard her struggle. He broke down the door and seeing her so treated so badly he impulsively blasted the noble with a spell. The man turned to Roland and drew his sword but before he could attack him Lola ran her dagger through his heart and killed him. Roland quickly comforted her and without discussion he replaced her dagger with his own, taking the responsibility for the murder.

After that she didn't see him for almost two long, tortuous months. He had a trial which she heard about from other customers at the whorehouse. She was afraid she would never see him again, that he regretted his actions, that he hated her or blamed her, especially after hearing he was cast out from his family. But one night he did come to her and though he couldn't pay for her she lied to the mistress so she could see him. He professed his feelings for her, told her he wanted a future with her in it, and begged her to leave the Naughty Nanny, that it was no longer the place for her. She stiffened at talk of the future and while she didn't want to say no, she told him she needed time to think and would let him know the next day. He gave her an address where to meet him the next day.

It didn't take Lola long to know the right thing to do. He cared about her and though his feelings for her terrified her, she didn't want to lose him. She went to the Madam who was not happy with Lola leaving but she gave her no choice. She quickly packed up some of the dresses that didn't really belong to her and a few other little trinkets she had collected and hurried off into the night to find Rovan. He was surprised but very happy to see her that night and he spent the night speaking of plans of them always being together and working together to bring him back to the status he was used to, and the wealth he wanted to share with her. Lola didn't care, she just wanted to be by his side, money or not. 

And so, their adventuring career would begin.

DM's Note: Lola has just recently left the Naughty Nannies, and so therefore has not yet built up a second occupation and skill set.  She is adapt at understanding men and women, and knows how to turn the desires of a man she converses with against him.  She can both charm and frustrate.  She has an equal understanding towards women, but in a different way.  Lola can taunt women into a frenzy with a look and a few choice words.  She is talented at pulling information from fellow commoners in order to discover rumors.  Her training at the Naughty Nannies involves being a masseuse among other abilities that need little imagination.  Since the Naughty Nannies were not completely a legitimate business, Lola also learned how to forge city documents, such as inspection and registration forms.  Her writing skills are considerable and near Rovan's own.  Because of this and some kind of unknown latent talent, she can try to read magic scrolls, both divine and arcane, although at her level of experience there is a great chance that she may cause more harm than good.
[/sblock]

Rovan the Mage (Fenris)

[sblock]
Name: Rovan the Mage
Class: Magic-User
Level: 1
HP: 7
AC: 8

Strength: 9
Intelligence: 14
Wisdom: 13
Dexterity: 15
Constitution: 18
Charisma: 11

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 13
Magic Wands: 14
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 13
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15

Weapons: Stick (Acts as a quarterstaff), Throwing Dagger

Armor: None

Equipment: Spellbook, Small Sack, Waterskin, House der Vess Signet Ring, Standard Ration, 3sp, 9cp

Languages: Common, <one more>

Spellbook:
1st level- Read Magic, Detect Magic and two of the following: (Charm Person, Floating Disc, Hold Portal, Light, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Read Languages, Shield, Sleep, Ventriloquism)

Memorized Spells:
1st level- (2 from spellbook/day)

XP: 0

Background: Roland Van der Vess was a young noble from the well know Van der Vess family. Roland grew up in the luxury and indulgence that being a noble brings. Good breeding and a love of exercise lead Roland to being very fit and healthy, he never got sick. He grew up learning all the things a good noble does, how to ride, how to behave in proper society, which fork to use and so on. But he was smart and took to his lessons well and studied maps and old stories. He wasn’t as strong as his older brother, Tristan who was a squire and then a knight. But young Roland was bright and was sent off to the famed Overlord's School of Ancient Knowledge to learn to be a magic user. Rovan proved to be fairly adept at magic and learned well.

In his off time he liked to wander the city, spending freely on drinks and women. That was how he met Lola. She was one of the most beautiful women Roland had ever met and was quickly smitten with her. He didn’t care that she worked at the Naughty Nannie. She was beautiful and he desired her. Like man nobles in the city, he was used to getting what he wanted. He came to see her quite often, but was always unlucky enough to not get there early enough before she was claimed. When he finally got his chance with her he treated her so well, with kindness and tenderness that it confused Lola and made her heart a little less hard. 

So it was that the saw each other as they could, their relationship and feelings for each other growing slowly, until one night Roland came looking for Lola and heard screams coming from behind her door. He opened it to find another young noble viciously beating Lola. Roland snapped and cast a spell which struck the noble. Enraged, the other noble threw Lola to the side, drew his sword and raised it to strike Roland. A most curious look crossed his face however before he fell to the floor, a dagger sticking from his back, and Lola staring at him from where the noble fell. That mutual act of defense, Roland saving Lola from a severe beating that may have killed her, and Lola stabbing the noble to save Roland showed the other the depth of their feelings for each other. 

The screams drew a crowd though and Roland quickly drew out Lola’s dagger and replaced it with one of his own, in the noble’s chest. There was a brief investigation during which the local magistrate was bribed and the killing ruled self-defense. The young man though was Chalan Hofran, and his family swore vengeance on Roland for his death, ruling or no ruling. Partly to save face and protect themselves polictically and partly to punish Roland for defending a whore, his family disowned him, casting him out onto the street.

Bereft of family, Roland changed his name since he could no longer use his family name. He took part of his last name and first name and combined them to make Rovan. Rovan the Mage. His skills as a magician were modest, but sufficient that his old masters at Overlord’s were willing to employ him for various tasks. Helping in the laboratories, classrooms and running errands. His friends, all nobles of course, turned their backs on him when he plummeted from social status and wealth. He sought out Lola, he could no longer afford her services but found that his act of saving her, of protecting her so moved her that she didn’t care that he had lost his title and money. Here was a person who was not shallow and cared about him. Who loved him for who he was. Roland convinced Lola to leave the Naughty Nanny and join him. For Roland was still a noble by birth and he enjoyed the wealth and power he had had.

He had a plan. To survive the streets, to gain wealth and power anyway they could and to rise up and reclaim his place. But not among his family. In spite of his family. He would create his own title, his own power. He just needed a few friends to help him along the way.

DM's Notes: Unlike the other PCs, Rovan has a large vocabulary and finds reading quite easy.  He is also talented in speaking in specific dialects and can speak languages accurately even when he is not completely familiar with the words.  His education has allowed him skill in lore, so he is better able to identify the origins of both magical items along with domestic and foreign works of art.  Rovan can easily mingle among aristocracy if need be due to his noble heritage, and still has an ear to some of the recent political intrigue.
[/sblock]

Edvan Chelwhistle (GlassEye)

[sblock]
Name: Edvan Chelwhistle
Class: Fighter
Level: 1
HP: 7
AC: 6

Strength: 13
Intelligence: 8
Wisdom: 12
Dexterity: 16
Constitution: 7
Charisma: 12

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 12
Magic Wands: 13
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 14
Dragon Breath: 15
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 16

Weapons: Hand-axe x3

Armor: Father's coat (1 to AC)

Equipment: Waterskin, Iron Ration, Fipple Flute, Small Sack, 2sp, 5cp

Languages: Common

XP: 0

Edvan's family were yeomanry and displaced by the fighting, retreated to the city, and eventually succumbed to an outbreak of illness. This left him alone in the city with a slender connection to the local guard because of his father's status. They throw him an odd job once in a while, either for errands or to provide security for material coming in from the docks.  But he mostly survives by playing the fipple flute in whatever tavern will pay him with a hot meal & a spot by the fire. He's not stupid but he's not the brightest by any means.  He has a chronic cough, related to the illness that killed the rest of his family, which also caused damage to his lungs, and accounts for his lower constitution. He wears his father's coat (a bit too large & decorative braid and brass buttons long sold for whatever coin they could bring), and has three hand-axes tucked into his belt.

Rovan has been teaching Edvan how to read and write lately, as Edvan is a curious sort with a considerable imagination.  The two practice over cups at their favorite bar, which unsurprisingly doesn't help the lessons.

DM's Notes: Edvan knows about soldiering.  He can recognize small and seige weapons and is familiar with their purposes, as it was a skill he learned from his father.  He gets along instinctively with professional soldiers and militia, is a welcome face in most bars since he has provided entertainment or augmented protection for cheap (during call-ups because of occasional riots), and has a strong ear for music, song, and tales.
[/sblock]

Hilmdyn Stoneheart (garyh)

[sblock]
Name: Hilmdyn Stoneheart
Class: Cleric
Level: 1
HP: 5
AC: 8

Strength: 15
Intelligence: 8
Wisdom: 15
Dexterity: 8
Constitution: 8 
Charisma: 15

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 11
Magic Wands: 12
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 14
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15 (14 vs Spells)

Weapons: Warhammer

Armor: Large, padded coat (2 to AC)

Equipment: Backpack, Standard Rations: 2, Waterskin, Wooden Holy Symbol, 1gp, 2cp

Languages: Common

Deity: Mhal, god of stone

XP: 0

Turn Undead (2d6)
Skeleton: 7
Zombie: 9
Ghoul: 11

Spells (1 from list a day): Cure Light Wounds, Cause Lights Wounds, Detect Evil, Detect Magic, Light, Darkness, Protection from Evil, Purify Food and Water, Remove Fear, Fear, Resist Cold

Background: History: Hilmdyn hales from the small frontier village of Hlymadle, over 100 miles from the City-State, and well outside its protection. Despite a childhood disease that sapped his stamina, Hilmdyn is very strong, and that combined with his common sense and force of personality, lead him to be an apprentice shaman for his village. A year ago, his village was under assualt from a death-worshipping cleric and his rough band of orcs and humans, and Hilmdyn was sent to the City-State to find aid. He found none, and now he's been drawn into the City-State, and does not know how his tribe has fared in his absence. Hilmdyn had been staying in the stables of the Tripping Trident Tavern, stretching the meager copper he had come to the City-State with as far as he could. When that ran out, though, he was forced to agree to stay on at the Trident as a laborer and occassional bouncer to keep a roof over his head and some small amount of food in his belly.

DM's Notes: Hilmdyn has picked up a number of skills at his young age.  He learned how about mines and how to track veins of ore by his early teenage years.  During his time in Hilmdyn he also found that his strength was an asset in trying to find work, and he has labored as a dock worker at the harbor, and bouncer and stableboy at the Tripping Trident.  He learned the value of coin during this time, as well as public speaking.  Hilmdyn has developed a knack for conversation, and he is adapt at haggling for prices as well as moving people to passionate outrage with his rhetoric.  He hopes to use this ability to one day influence the people of the City-State to send a force in order to liberate his people.

Because of their similar occupations, the first close friend he has made thus far is Edvan, who plays dice with him for copper at the Tripping Trident Tavern at least once a week.  He smirks at Edvan's attempts to learn how to read, however.  He finds letters uninteresting, though he does have deep appreciation for the power of words through speech.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 12, 2009)

How can I pass up a Deuce Traveller game?


I can't.

Count me in DT. You want me to roll or wait?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 12, 2009)

Feel free to roll now.  Maybe we can get some of the old players and lurkers from _Last Stand of the Dorinthians_.  "We're getting the old band back together."

Just so you know, I plan to make this an free-exploring game where the players will forge their own destiny and decide when to settle down and retire.  As for the theme, well let's just say I've been reading a lot of Fritz Leiber and Robert E. Howard of late and think that BECMI can be used to emulate them.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 12, 2009)

So I've heard you run a really good game and was told to come check it out. I don't know what BECMI is but I have played in the Wilderlands before. The game sounds easy enough to pick up from your write up. I've played PBP before but not here on ENW.

Anything else you need to know before I can get in your game?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 12, 2009)

BECMI is one of the many versions of original dungeons and dragons and later was somewhat adjusted and became known as the rules compendium edition.  It's significantly simplified from other versions, such as you play a class and not a race like in AD&D and 3.5.  If you are unfamiliar with the rules you won't have too much trouble getting adjusted.  Just think of it as 3.5, but you will play a human character that is a thief, fighter, magic-user, cleric, monk, or druid.  Elves, dwarves, and halflings are their own character classes and somewhat rare in the City-State.  You will have no feats or skills, but a strong background for your character will dictate what you can and cannot do.  For instance, if you play a thief who was raised by a priesthood, I'll allow your character to recognize religious art and symbology and their signifigance.

Feel free to roll up a character and we will step through it.  And give the person who recommended my game to you a "thanks" from me.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds great. I've never been that big on the rules, I prefer the story to reading a 100 page textbooks of rules to argue over anyway. 

Can you choose where to assign the stats or do you want them in order? Also, do you roll a certain way, like invisible castle? 

Oh, and thanks Fenris, from Deuce


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd like for everyone to roll them in order, but if the results turn out to be completely unplayable we could discuss a reroll.  Once your stats are rolled, let's take a look at them and build a character background off of what we see.  Is a low dexterity because of a lazy or bookish character, or because of an old battle wound during a raid?

Also, rolling will be on the honor system so you can roll at home and post here.  I don't want to diminish the importance of stats, but good roleplaying will likely matter more.  I will likely ask players to reroll stats that total a combined score of less than 65 and greater than 90, but I'll see how the rolls turn out first.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 12, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I'd like for everyone to roll them in order, but if the results turn out to be completely unplayable we could discuss a reroll.  Once your stats are rolled, let's take a look at them and build a character background off of what we see.  Is a low dexterity because of a lazy or bookish character, or because of an old battle wound during a raid?
> 
> Also, rolling will be on the honor system so you can roll at home and post here.  I don't want to diminish the importance of stats, but good roleplaying will likely matter more.  I will likely ask players to reroll stats that total a combined score of less than 65 and greater than 90, but I'll see how the rolls turn out first.





I like to hear that the RP is more important than the stats, I'm *already* liking this game.

Here are the stats as I rolled them.

Str: 4d6 → [6,3,2,5] = (16) = 14
Int: 4d6 → [3,6,1,5] = (15) = 14
Wis: 4d6 → [2,5,6,1] = (14) = 13
Dex: 4d6 → [6,4,2,3] = (15) = 13
Con: 4d6 → [1,3,2,3] = (9) = 8
Cha: 4d6 → [4,6,6,2] = (18) = 16

edit: here's the link for my stats, ignore the last one. stats (4d6=16, 4d6=15, 4d6=14, 4d6=15, 4d6=9, 4d6=18, 4d6=11)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, that's a well-rounded character.  In the BECMI rules the ability scores are broken out like this: 3 = -3 penalty, 4-5 = -2 penalty, 6-8 = -1 penalty, 9-12 = no adjustment, 13-15 = +1 bonus, 16-17 = +2 bonus, and 18 = +3 bonus.  Your character will have a -1 to hit points, but is very likeable and well-rounded.  Your character qualifies for cleric, fighter, magic-user, and thief.

Some things to think about as you start developing a background.  Why the low dex?  How is your high charisma reflected?  The City-State is a tough place, and its citizens equally tough.  Is your character known in the community or cloistered?  Does she have a patron or live by her wits?  Is she a free woman or an escaped slave or fugitive?  Does she live in the slums barely surviving or scrape by day to day in the commons?  As you develop your character, I'll use my City-State guide and we'll try to use it to fill in some gaps, such as places your character normally can be found and/or works.

For the first adventure, the characters will be sent to deliver a package from the docks to an odd man, but I don't want to give too much away as of yet.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 12, 2009)

OK DT, here are my rolls

4d6.takeHighest(3)=9, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=18, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11 

So 

Str 9
Int 14
Wis 13
Dex 15
Con 18
Cha 11

Hmm. Ranged fighter? Mage? Cleric? Suggestions DT?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 12, 2009)

Dartis, your character could be anything and also qualifies for the four core classes.   Your character might not be suited for front-line combat, but then again why a constitution of 18?  Maybe you have one of the most athletic magic-users or thieves around?  After a long day of twisting the laws of physics or picking pockets, nothing quite takes the edge off like doing twenty laps in the nearby frigid lake.

 Please see some of my notes above.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmmm... both of you also qualify for druid and mystic (monk), although we would have to figure out how a druid came to reside in a city and whether or not the mystic character was a foreigner or trained by a foreigner.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm very basically thinking of a thief - who works at the whorehouse. Good place for scams and she can make some extra money off her good looks and charming personality. 

I'll think on the other stats as I consider my background.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey DT,
Yeah I think I am going to play against my type and play a magic user 

But at least this one may be able to live past first level 

I have some ideas for why he has the high con, and I'll get them worked out a bit later.

Is there a guild for magic users or would he have found a teacher on his own?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 12, 2009)

Queenie: There are a few options for the ladies of the night from the Judge's Guild book, although you can make your own.  There is also a thieve's guild, but I believe they don't take kindly to women inside the guild or unguilded thieves, which could set an interesting dilemma for your character.  There are exotic dancers who put on belly dancing and other such shows (some dancers being ladies of the night) at the Balor's Eye tavern, which is a popular place for adventurers.  The Pleasure Dome is an invitation-only brothel, but usually the women are all slaves and the clients are a cess pool of corrupt political officials and aristocratic dandies.  It is run by one the City-States crime lords.  The Happy Harpy is run by a woman who runs a mixed roster of specialist free women and slaves.  The Naughty Nannies run an establishment of specialists and no slaves and is also run by a woman.  Both these latter establishments cater toward a more sophisticated crowd, though travelling mercenaries prefer the Naughty Nannies.

Dartis: There is the Sage's guild, though they seek to stay neutral of politics and conduct research in order to stem the depletion of knowledge during these dark times.  Many members would have talents with magic.  They sell their knowledge for high prices.  Your character could have been a noble who learned his tricks at the Overlord's School of Ancient Knowledge.  Perhaps your family lost its noble title and you are now having to survive on your newly learned skills.  There is also a mage at the local bazaar who sometimes teaches tricks in exchange for errands.  Most street urchins never get past cantrips, and often can't retain that meager knowledge they do learn.  Perhaps the teacher purposely teaches only enough...  The Sorcerer's Supply Shop is a popular, but expensive destination whose owner frequently takes on apprentices to help with the growing demand.  There are a smattering of other wizards in the city running such things as a fortune teller shop and so on if nothing above strikes your fancy.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a ton of ideas swirling in my head, I need a little more time to pull something great together.

What does specialist mean? I'm probably asking a stupid question here, but is it like, each girl has something they are particularly good at?


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 12, 2009)

Hola!
Thanks for the heads-up, Fenris.  With the apparent demise of my last pbp I have gotten out of the habit of checking in here.   So, down to business:

Str 13
Int 8
Wis 12
Dex 16
Con 7
Chr 12

That initially suggests a thief but give me a bit to think about story.  Maybe I'll go with a fighter.  Hmm.  By the way, I also know very little about BECMI...


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jan 12, 2009)

RUles cyclopedia cool.

I'd really like a chance to run in another direction from 4e.

I'm imagining a Sort of a Small-town agrarian peasant hero sets out to see the bright world outside and hits the city state.  The conflict between his simple "boy scout" morality and his lack of ability to quickly adapt has strained his dedication to his ethics and now is basically living on the meager salary of a laborer, and his health has begun deteriorating.  The alcohol and the bar foghts aren't helping any of this.

invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/19528/
14,11,13,10,9,12
This is in order, Invisible castle's order is D20-based
14 Str
11 Int
13 Wis
10 Dex
9 Con
12 Ch


----------



## garyh (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds interesting!  I've been reading a lot of Conan lately myself.

I have the PDF for the famous Red Box set.  Is that this variant of BECMI?  It seems to have Metzger as the lead author/editor.  I also own a copy of the Rules Cyclopedia.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 12, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Hola!
> Thanks for the heads-up, Fenris.  With the apparent demise of my last pbp I have gotten out of the habit of checking in here.   So, down to business:




Awesome! Glad to see you Glasseye!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 12, 2009)

GlassEye, that may make for a decent thief or a ranged fighter.  You did most of the work for a character class already.  Now time for the background.

garyh, That's the 'B' in BECMI.  The basic set by Mentzer.  It's one of my favorite TSR works.

Charwoman, I like the concept.  He could be a fair fighter or cleric with those stats.  There are a few hundred different gods worshipped in the City-State, so feel free to be imaginative if you decide to go that route.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 12, 2009)

Created a character roster at the start of this thread.  I'll update it as we fill at the rest of the description.  I'm going to close recruiting...


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> garyh, That's the 'B' in BECMI.  The basic set by Mentzer.  It's one of my favorite TSR works.




Awesome.  I started D&D in the 2e era, so I never got to play the Red Box when it came out (in my defense, I was 5 when the Red Box was released).  I'll put my PC together this evening.  I recently joined a 1e PbP here, and it's fun to experience the older systems.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, then it's good to have you garyh!  Please feel free to ask whatever questions you need in order to flesh out your character and I'll fill in the info as best I can.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 13, 2009)

Question! How deadly are your campaigns?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 13, 2009)

I had no character deaths in _Last Stand of the Dorinthians_, but I had two in my Ptolus campaign.  Granted the characters in Last Stand almost died a few times, but they played smart and so as long as they made good decisions I gave the occasional mulligan.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds good. I get a little... attached to some of my characters and wanted to make sure that was okay here 

How would you like our histories? You want us to post some ideas here or just the finished product? Is there any certain format you like it?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, hopefully your character has a healthy aversion to steel.

You can post ideas about your character here and we can go back and forth until we have a final product.  I would like to have what kind of background the character was raised in, where the character lives (slums or commons), and how the character goes about making a living.  Otherwise, feel free to add whatever tidbits you would like.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 13, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Well, hopefully your character has a healthy aversion to steel.



 Me too! 

Okay, she works in one of the nicer brothels, I guess that would be either the Happy Harpy or the Naughty Nannies (teehee to both of those names!). I am thinking that while she is there, she has a decent room and nice clothes (necessary for the sell to the more monied) and food and a roof over her head. But otherwise she doesn't actually get paid in money, she works for those privileges. Better than living on the street, right? She's able to bring in a good amount of money for one girl, she is very pretty after all so the cost for her would be higher. Maybe the madam also like to send her out on errands during the day because she can also be persuasive with that charisma. 

Sometimes the more wealthy men bring her small gifts as tokens but she is not allowed to keep them and must turn them over to the madam. Occasionally she'll lie and just forget to admit someone gave her something.  However, having lived on the streets before here she is good at slight of hand tricks. So she will either pocket the baubles or for the more intoxicated of the men she'll steal right from their wallets. This is the only way she ever has money. She doesn't have much hope of getting out of this way of life.

As for her backstory I am not entirely certain yet what I want to do but I am leaning towards her having been dropped at the orphanage as a baby. Even though she was a beautiful child there was always a reason she was not adopted out. As she grew older she ran off from the orphanage and lived on the streets before the madam found her and she entered into her current line of work. Living on the streets taught her a lot of the handy work she knows today.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmmm... I think it is safe to say that your character is street-wise, meaning that she probably has an ear on the going-ons of the city, has difficulty getting lost in an urban area, and just has a knack for understanding town-folk.  In such a setting she would be a good character to collect rumors, be the diplomat of the party, and find her way around.


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2009)

Stats as rolled...

Strength - 15
Intelligence - 8
Wisdom - 15
Dexterity - 8
Constitution - 8
Charisma - 15

Strength, Intelligence, Wisdom, Dexterity, Constitution, and Charisma. (4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=8, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=8, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=8, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15)

Strange assortment.  Hmmm...  I'm thinking a cleric or fighter.  Any advice?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree with both your assessments:

A.) Some really odd rolls
B.) and this character should be a Fighter or Cleric


----------



## Queenie (Jan 13, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Hmmm... I think it is safe to say that your character is street-wise, meaning that she probably has an ear on the going-ons of the city, has difficulty getting lost in an urban area, and just has a knack for understanding town-folk.  In such a setting she would be a good character to collect rumors, be the diplomat of the party, and find her way around.




That sounds good to me. I imagine in her position she would have heard some interesting secrets 

When are you looking to start?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, I still need people to flesh out the details of their characters, so we are not ready to start yet.  I would like to start by the weekend, but we can give some leeway depending on how everything seems to be going.  Do you have a name for your character?

I wanted to post my response to a question someone had <wink> since I think the group could benefit.

"I'm completely fine with characters who are not the defined 3.5 DnD model of good.  Gary Gygax had more interesting commentary on alignment than most people.  He considered it a lawful good act for a paladin to behead captured and reformed orcs since they would likely resort to form once left to their own devices.  He believed in alignment as more as a moral philosophy that could be debated between player and DM, and so do I.  If you noticed in the character forms I set-up, I completely skipped the alignment section.  There will be no alignment except that most likely the PCs will be considered lawful, most NPC will be neutral, and the villianous NPCs chaotic.  Chaotic in original DnD meant the forces of chaos.  Someone who is simply selfish and out to steal for personal power and wealth might be neutral.  Someone looking to cause the deaths of a town to please some dark god and further his personal power would be chaotic."

In essence, I expect the characters to be noble in heart, but not lilly-white heroes.  This is a grim world we'll be adventuring in.  At the same time, characters that are completely immoral will have an equally tough time as there will be a response to their antics.  Characters who are too charitable will be taken advantage of by the City-State's citizens, but characters who are a danger to the society will be taken down by them.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 13, 2009)

Let me add that when I say the characters will be considered lawful, I plan to use this for spell effects where alignment is important.  Unless your characters are just obviously twisted individuals and not just a bit tainted... which means I may reconsider on a case by case basis and depending on the spell or magic item effect.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 13, 2009)

So basically we'll just play the characters the way we see them, and you'll decide where we fit, alignment wise? I like that better than having to fit into some alignment box anyway.

Am I asking too many questions?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 13, 2009)

Perfect!


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2009)

The alignment approach sounds good to me.

I've decided to go with Cleric.  The Wis and Cha work too well, and the low Con makes Fighter tough to get my head around.

My rough character concept is someone from a barbarian tribe outside the City-State, who - despite a childhood disease that sapped his stamina - is very strong, and that combined with his common sense and force of personality, lead him to be a shaman for his tribe.  At some point, his tribe was suffering from some sort of trouble, and he went to the City-State to get answers and/or aid.  Neither were forthcoming, and now he's been sucked into the City-State, and does not know how his tribe has fared without him.

How's that sound?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 13, 2009)

I like it.  When the previous human civilization nearly fell it was due to tribes of orcs and goblinoids.  Those outside fortress cities such as the City-State had to try to survive on their own for more than a generation.

Perhaps your tribe of humans have learned to co-exist in an uneasy trade relationship with the City-State, orc tribes, and goblin reservations (orcs fared better than the goblins in the final battles as they were abused by orcs and counter-attacked by humans).  Or perhaps you have a deep hatred for orcs and/or goblins.  There are some small human villages struggling for survival outside the City-State.  I'll find one that suits your character's background and see if you like it.


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds good to me.

I like the idea of my character's tribe having conflict with the orcs.  Increased conflict with them could have been why I went to the City-State.  Perhaps seeking military assistance, only to be laughed at as a backwoods savage.  A dishonest merchant or two taking advantage of me, and suddenly I've got debts, an indentured servant status, or who knows what keeping me in the City-State.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 13, 2009)

Deuce, you said we would all start off knowing each other, right?

If anyone wants to know my character from where she works, let me know and we can try to work something out.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 13, 2009)

garyh said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> I like the idea of my character's tribe having conflict with the orcs.  Increased conflict with them could have been why I went to the City-State.  Perhaps seeking military assistance, only to be laughed at as a backwoods savage.  A dishonest merchant or two taking advantage of me, and suddenly I've got debts, an indentured servant status, or who knows what keeping me in the City-State.




I think I have just the threatened village for you.  How does a sadist of a cleric (worshipper of a death god) leading a rough band of orcs and humans and trying to take over your old settlement sound to you?

The town is called Hlymadle, is roughly 100 miles away from the City-State and therefore out of the Overlord's protection, and is populated by druid-respecting frontiersmen that worship nature deities.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 13, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Deuce, you said we would all start off knowing each other, right?
> 
> If anyone wants to know my character from where she works, let me know and we can try to work something out.




I wanted to say that although all of the PCs come from different backgrounds and usually don't trust strangers, for some reason all of you clicked.  You trust one another, have supported one another, pushed one another, and drink at the same bar together often.  The party is a family, which is why when an adventure beckons at the start of the game all of you decide on your course together.


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I think I have just the threatened village for you.  How does a sadist of a cleric (worshipper of a death god) leading a rough band of orcs and humans and trying to take over your old settlement sound to you?
> 
> The town is called Hlymadle, is roughly 100 miles away from the City-State and therefore out of the Overlord's protection, and is populated by druid-respecting frontiersmen that worship nature deities.




Perfect!  I'll work that into my background.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 14, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I wanted to say that although all of the PCs come from different backgrounds and usually don't trust strangers, for some reason all of you clicked.  You trust one another, have supported one another, pushed one another, and drink at the same bar together often.  The party is a family, which is why when an adventure beckons at the start of the game all of you decide on your course together.




Would it be okay if Fenris's character knew everyone and brought my character with him to meet them before the adventure? I picture her being fairly busy with work and not sure she would be let out to play too often.

If that doesn't work though I'll come up with something else.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 14, 2009)

garyh said:


> Perfect!  I'll work that into my background.




The evil cleric's name is Burlak and he worships the death god, Haramakhis.  He has an orc and fellow worshipper that helps him named Dolan.  When they first appeared near the village they had around one hundred men and orcs under their control, and it is rumored that some of your fellow villagers were in secret alliance with this force.

There are some mines near the village, and so your people did some considerable trade in zinc while farming and hunting for themselves.  The population of the settlement was just over one thousand men, women, and children when you were tasked to go and seek aid.  That was nearly a year ago... Shorty after your arrival at the City-State all word of your village ceased and you heard that it had fallen to Burlak's forces.  Going back would likely be suicide since the traitors would turn on you on sight.

Hlymadle is outside the help of the Overlord as his forces do not extend so far.  It is said he wishes to regain control, but has few means at his disposal.

Feel free to use or adjust any of these details.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 14, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Would it be okay if Fenris's character knew everyone and brought my character with him to meet them before the adventure? I picture her being fairly busy with work and not sure she would be let out to play too often.
> 
> If that doesn't work though I'll come up with something else.




That works just as well.  I just need an easy way to band the team together.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 14, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> That works just as well.  I just need an easy way to band the team together.




Great, thanks!

Aside from story, is there anything else you need for my character?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 14, 2009)

No.  Nothing that I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jan 14, 2009)

Other than Name and class (Fighter) is there anything you need from  me?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 14, 2009)

Charwoman Gene said:


> Other than Name and class (Fighter) is there anything you need from  me?




We still need to develop you background.  It can be as long or brief as you like, but in addition to what you already have added I'd like for you to explain what kind of skills your character learned.  Since he was from an agrarian community, should we just say that he learned how to farm, take care of cattle, and such?  What kind of labor has he been doing now?  How about working the docks on occasion?  Is he living in the slums or commons?

There are two nearby communities your character might come from.  One is called Haghill, because it is said that a witch was buried on a nearby hill overlooking the settlement of 600.  Also, there is a decrepit tower in the village that is said to be haunted.  The ruler of the village is a generous man who shrugs off the superstitions and uses the able-bodied men to increase the defenses around the farmland.  This village is about 15 miles from the City-State and is popular for the horses bred there.

Just outside the gates... about 10 miles, is the town of Darkfield, population 700.  A cleric rules the town, but he is somewhat aloof.  Darkfield is mostly a market center, though there are farms surrounding the town.  A conclave of wizards have recently built a tower there.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey DT,
My background is essentially done, I just need to doubel check some things with my partner in crime, er Queenie 

You said we would be couriers or messengers to start right? I set jhim up as a messenger for the big magicians at the Overlord Academy.

But I figure all the messengers hang out at a local bar or a fountain or something where we all meet and know each other? Sound like a plan?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 15, 2009)

Fenris, that occupation will fit nicely with the initial adventure I have planned.  Another PC may be a general laborer, which will also work great.  I figure the PCs who do 'odd jobs' to get by all hang out in the same bar and have become close friends.

The characters will start out at the Tripping Trident Tavern, a place run by Magloc Nippy, a former sailor.  The tavern caters to adventurers, sailors, brigands, buccaneers, mercenaries, and other questionable sorts.  Sometimes extra work can be found there as vessels can and go from the nearby docks.

The Tripping Tavern is on Beggar's Street, and near Sea Brigand's Street.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 15, 2009)

*Edvan Chelwhistle*

Sorry for the delay.  I've had a bad cold and creativity has been low.  Anyway, brain power is on the upswing and I've a few ideas.  How long ago was the last orc/goblin war?  I'm thinking my pc's family were yeomanry and displaced by the fighting, retreated to the city, and eventually succumbed to an outbreak of illness.  This left him alone in the city with maybe a slender connection to the guard because of his father's status.  They may have thrown him an odd job once in a while but he mostly survives by playing the fipple flute in whatever tavern will pay him with a hot meal & a spot by the fire.  He's not stupid but he's not the brightest by any means and he likely has a chronic cough, related to the illness that killed the rest of his family, caused damage to his lungs, and would account for his lower constitution.  He wears his father's coat (a bit too large & decorative braid and brass buttons long sold for whatever coin they could bring), possibly inherited his father's longbow (depending on character wealth levels), and has a hand axe tucked into his belt.  Hmm, name:  Edvan Chelwhistle.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 15, 2009)

The last war was more than ten years ago, but there are still raids and skirmishes despite the end of overt hostilities.  I like the idea of the coat and hand-axe, but I won't allow the longbow.  Your characters will start off impovershed and needing work, and a longbow is a bit upscale for you.  Instead, I'll allow a second hand-axe that can be thrown.  Are you going with a fighter?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 15, 2009)

GlassEye, I assumed you are going with a fighter and have updated your character sheet on the first post of this thread.  Check it out and let me know what changes you want to make.  I think your character is just about complete.  We can trade the extra hand-axes for throwing daggers, a sling, or something similar if you want.  We can also change the character to a thief if you prefer.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks fine to me.  I honestly hadn't decided class yet but I like the way you've worked it.


----------



## garyh (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's my PC:

Name: Hilmdyn Windfinder
Class: Cleric
Level: 1
HP: 5
AC:

Strength: 15
Intelligence: 8
Wisdom: 15
Dexterity: 8
Constitution: 8 
Charisma: 15

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 11
Magic Wands: 12
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 14
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15

Weapons:

Armor:

Equipment:

XP: 0

History:  Hilmdyn hales from the small frontier village of Hlymadle, over 100 miles from the City-State, and well outside its protection.  Despite a childhood disease that sapped his stamina, Hilmdyn is very strong, and that combined with his common sense and force of personality, lead him to be an apprentice shaman for his village. A year ago, his village was under assualt from a death-worshipping cleric and his rough band of orcs and humans, and Hilmdyn was sent to the City-State to find aid. He found none, and now he's been drawn into the City-State, and does not know how his tribe has fared in his absence.  Hilmdyn had been staying in the stables of the Tripping Trident Tavern, stretching the meager copper he had come to the City-State with as far as he could.  When that ran out, though, he was forced to agree to stay on at the Trident as a laborer and occassional bouncer to keep a roof over his head and some small amount of food in his belly.

***

As for equipment, I'm thinking leather armor, a mace, and whatever gear you think appropriate, DT.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 15, 2009)

garyh, I like the background and updates.  I gave him a mace and a large, thick coat that is the equivalent of leather armor.  I figure he sleeps with it on in the stables on cold nights.  Have you made up a god to worship?  Because of his origins, maybe a god of minerals or earth because of the mining or perhaps more of a nature god because of the agriculture of his town.


----------



## garyh (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, and the leather/coat sounds good to me.

As for deity, how about Mhal, god of stone?  A distant, uncaring deity, who is pleased most by bravery and determination (if you're thinking Crom, that's the angle I'm going for).

EDIT:  In that case, I think I'll change Hilmdyn's last name to Stoneheart.  A name with "wind" is an odd fit for a shaman of an earth deity.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds good to me.  Do you want to reflect that will a miner's hammer vs a mace?  It will do the same damage.


----------



## garyh (Jan 15, 2009)

I like the hammer idea, and in case you missed my edit on the last post of the previous page, I think I'll change Hilmdyn's last name to Stoneheart. A name with "wind" is an odd fit for a shaman of an earth deity.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep, I got it.  Very cool.  I think we can consider your and GlassEye's characters ready to go.


----------



## garyh (Jan 15, 2009)

Great!  I'm looking forward to my first taste of Basic D&D action.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2009)

and i can't wait to start reading this story, watching it unfold!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool!  I updated your character at the first post of this thread.  Let me know if you approve.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 15, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> and i can't wait to start reading this story unfold!




Thanks... I hope not to disappoint.


----------



## garyh (Jan 16, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Cool!  I updated your character at the first post of this thread.  Let me know if you approve.




Looks good to me.  My only question is I didn't think I knew any spells till 2nd level, but you have my spells listed.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey DT,
Here is the background for my character.

Rovan the Mage


Roland Van der Vess was a young noble from the well know Van der Vess family. Roland grew up in the luxury and indulgence that being a noble brings. Good breeding and a love of exercise lead Roland to being very fit and healthy, he never got sick. He grew up learning all the things a good noble does, how to ride, how to behave in proper society, which fork to use and so on. But he was smart and took to his lessons well and studied maps and old stories. He wasn’t as strong as his older brother, Tristan who was a squire and then a knight. But young Roland was bright and was sent off to the famed Overlord's School of Ancient Knowledge to learn to be a magic user. Rovan proved to be fairly adept at magic and learned well.

In his off time he liked to wander the city, spending freely on drinks and women. That was how he met Lola. She was one of the most beautiful women Roland had ever met and was quickly smitten with her. He didn’t care that she worked at the Naughty Nannie. She was beautiful and he desired her. Like man nobles in the city, he was used to getting what he wanted. He came to see her quite often, but was always unlucky enough to not get there early enough before she was claimed. When he finally got his chance with her he treated her so well, with kindness and tenderness that it confused Lola and made her heart a little less hard. 

So it was that the saw each other as they could, their relationship and feelings for each other growing slowly, until one night Roland came looking for Lola and heard screams coming from behind her door. He opened it to find another young noble viciously beating Lola. Roland snapped and cast a spell which struck the noble. Enraged, the other noble threw Lola to the side, drew his sword and raised it to strike Roland. A most curious look crossed his face however before he fell to the floor, a dagger sticking from his back, and Lola staring at him from where the noble fell. That mutual act of defense, Roland saving Lola from a severe beating that may have killed her, and Lola stabbing the noble to save Roland showed the other the depth of their feelings for each other. 

The screams drew a crowd though and Roland quickly drew out Lola’s dagger and replaced it with one of his own, in the noble’s chest. There was a brief investigation during which the local magistrate was bribed and the killing ruled self-defense. The young man though was Chalan Hofran, and his family swore vengeance on Roland for his death, ruling or no ruling. Partly to save face and protect themselves polictically and partly to punish Roland for defending a whore, his family disowned him, casting him out onto the street.

Bereft of family, Roland changed his name since he could no longer use his family name. He took part of his last name and first name and combined them to make Rovan. Rovan the Mage. His skills as a magician were modest, but sufficient that his old masters at Overlord’s were willing to employ him for various tasks. Helping in the laboratories, classrooms and running errands. His friends, all nobles of course, turned their backs on him when he plummeted from social status and wealth. He sought out Lola, he could no longer afford her services but found that his act of saving her, of protecting her so moved her that she didn’t care that he had lost his title and money. Here was a person who was not shallow and cared about him. Who loved him for who he was. Roland convinced Lola to leave the Naughty Nanny and join him. For Roland was still a noble by birth and he enjoyed the wealth and power he had had.

He had a plan. To survive the streets, to gain wealth and power anyway they could and to rise up and reclaim his place. But not among his family. In spite of his family. He would create his own title, his own power. He just needed a few friends to help him along the way.


----------



## garyh (Jan 16, 2009)

Very interesting background, Fenris!  I like it!


----------



## Queenie (Jan 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> and i can't wait to start reading this story unfold!




Me too!  

I'll try to get my background organized, nicely written up and posted tonight.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 16, 2009)

Grrrr... I keep calling Fenris, Dartis and GlassEye, Silas.  Anywho... I am just about done editing Dartis' character (Fenris'... there I go again!).  Let me know what you think.  Also, Ricardo Mantalban died today so I want to add this tribute to him, along with Red Skelton and Esther Williams:

Baby, it's cold outside Video


----------



## Queenie (Jan 16, 2009)

Here you go!


As a baby, Lola was left at the city orphanage, having been abandoned by her parents for reasons revealed only to the head mistress. She was a good child, and pretty, but every time she was considered for adoption the potential parents would leave the Mistress's office and then the orphanage without her. Over the years she was disappointed many times until hope just faded from her heart. She grew into a feisty teen, often running off and getting in trouble before being dragged back. Eventually at the age of 16 she left the orphanage and never returned.



She spent the next year living on the streets, learning how to get by. She drifted from place to place picking up unsavory skills, using her looks and charms to get out of trouble if caught. But stealing wasn't doing the job and she was often hungry and homeless. At 17 she was approached by the madam of the Naughty Nanny, who saw through the dirt and grime to her pretty looks and offered her a position there, knowing she could fetch a good price. The thought of food every night, a roof over her head, a nice room and clothes was very appealing at this point so she agreed. She quickly learned how easy it was to steal from the rich nobles and merchants who were her clients.



Six months after she started working there she met Roland Van der Vass, a handsome noble from a known and influential family, who took a liking to her. She had mostly turned off her feelings, it was important to survive this job, but Roland treated her better than any of the other inconsiderate customers she entertained. At first it took some time of longing glances before he figured out how to obtain her. After that he came to her often, frequently paying for the entire night, sometimes bringing her fancy meals or gifts, occasionally all he wanted to do the entire night was talk or sleep. It was difficult for her to keep her emotions and heart to herself; he was the only person in her life to ever really show her consideration.



One fateful night Roland was not her first customer, another noble came to her earlier in the evening. He was drunk and rough and Lola demanded him to leave. This angered him and not being used to told no, he decided to take what he wanted anyway. She tried to fend off his brutal attack but was unsuccessful. Roland had come for her that evening and when he approached her room heard her struggle. He broke down the door and seeing her so treated so badly he impulsively blasted the noble with a spell. The man turned to Roland and drew his sword but before he could attack him Lola ran her dagger through his heart and killed him. Roland quickly comforted her and without discussion he replaced her dagger with his own, taking the responsibility for the murder.



After that she didn't see him for almost two long, tortuous months. He had a trial which she heard about from other customers at the whorehouse. She was afraid she would never see him again, that he regretted his actions, that he hated her or blamed her, especially after hearing he was cast out from his family. But one night he did come to her and though he couldn't pay for her she lied to the mistress so she could see him. He professed his feelings for her, told her he wanted a future with her in it, and begged her to leave the Naughty Nanny, that it was no longer the place for her. She stiffened at talk of the future and while she didn't want to say no, she told him she needed time to think and would let him know the next day. He gave her an address where to meet him the next day.



It didn't take Lola long to know the right thing to do. He cared about her and though his feelings for her terrified her, she didn't want to lose him. She went to the Madam who was not happy with Lola leaving but she gave her no choice. She quickly packed up some of the dresses that didn't really belong to her and a few other little trinkets she had collected and hurried off into the night to find Rovan. He was surprised but very happy to see her that night and he spent the night speaking of plans of them always being together and working together to bring him back to the status he was used to, and the wealth he wanted to share with her. Lola didn't care, she just wanted to be by his side, money or not. 



And so, their adventuring career would begin.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 16, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Grrrr... I keep calling Fenris, Dartis and GlassEye, Silas.  Anywho... I am just about done editing Dartis' character (Fenris'... there I go again!).  Let me know what you think.  Also, Ricardo Mantalban died today so I want to add this tribute to him, along with Red Skelton and Esther Williams:
> 
> Baby, it's cold outside Video





 It's Ok DT, you called us that for a long time.

Hey Glasseye. I juts realized we switched places. This game you are playing the high dex fighter and I am playing the wizard!  Let's see if Rovan charges into as many melees as Silas. My guess, no.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 16, 2009)

I added some notes.  Tell me what you think.   Charwoman Gene, at this point I should only need your character name, how he has been making a living, and any other notes you feel appropriate.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 16, 2009)

Fenris said:


> It's Ok DT, you called us that for a long time.
> 
> Hey Glasseye. I juts realized we switched places. This game you are playing the high dex fighter and I am playing the wizard!  Let's see if Rovan charges into as many melees as Silas. My guess, no.




You'll get your chance, and we'll see the results if you give it a go.  GlassEye was selective with his charging-into-the-fray moments, and wise.  I am aiming to put the initial post this weekend.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 16, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I added some notes.  Tell me what you think.




That is perfectly awesome and just how I picture her! I love your style 

I am not sure if it's important or not but we figured Lola and Rovan are sharing a room somewhere now and it hasn't been long since the end of our posts, maybe like a week or so.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 16, 2009)

Queenie said:


> That is perfectly awesome and just how I picture her! I love your style
> 
> I am not sure if it's important or not but we figured Lola and Rovan are sharing a room somewhere now and it hasn't been long since the end of our posts, maybe like a week or so.




Thanks!

Their sleeping arrangement makes sense.  I'll add that in!


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 16, 2009)

Fenris said:


> It's Ok DT, you called us that for a long time.
> 
> Hey Glasseye. I juts realized we switched places. This game you are playing the high dex fighter and I am playing the wizard!  Let's see if Rovan charges into as many melees as Silas. My guess, no.






			
				Deuce said:
			
		

> GlassEye was selective with his charging-into-the-fray moments, and wise.




I noticed that, too, Fenris.  Wise, DT?  I'm not so sure about that.   Anyway, that's a spectacular pair of histories you have there, Fenris and Queenie.  *looks sadly at Edvan's short history*  So...Edvan and Hilmdyn are gambling buddies; I like that, DT.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 16, 2009)

DT, I was just wondering: can Edvan read and write?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 16, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> DT, I was just wondering: can Edvan read and write?




That's up to you.  If so, he might not read well.


----------



## garyh (Jan 16, 2009)

Hilmdyn doesn't read or write.  That was probably apparent from his background, but just in case.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 16, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> That's up to you.  If so, he might not read well.




In that case, Edvan can read and write, though poorly and extremely slowly.  If it's alright with you, Fenris, maybe Rovan can be helping Edvan with his letters.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 16, 2009)

I think that would be excellent, GlassEye.  Perhaps he's interested in magic, though he'll never be able to get a spell off.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 16, 2009)

garyh said:


> Hilmdyn doesn't read or write.  That was probably apparent from his background, but just in case.




His god frowns on weak reading types.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 16, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> In that case, Edvan can read and write, though poorly and extremely slowly.  If it's alright with you, Fenris, maybe Rovan can be helping Edvan with his letters.




Can do


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 16, 2009)

I updated the character sheets.  I am looking to do the initial post tomorrow sometime, then I'll do the first update come Monday.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 17, 2009)

Can you explain a little about what you expect from our posts? Min / max a day? How much control do you want us to have (aka, you want us to take care of minor things like shopping or roleplay that out, etc)?

Thanks!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 17, 2009)

I will try to post once a day, Mon-Thurs.  I would like for the PCs to do the same, and often I will continue the game whether or not I do get everyone posting.  I will handle dice rolls.  I don't mind the PCs taking liberties with their posts and the action, as long as they don't derail the combat during the course of it.  There won't be much shopping at first, since your characters are poor and all.  In between missions we'll discuss what your characters are spending all their money on.  Remember... spending 1gp = getting 1xp.  The adventures are going to be fairly short as we are going for a series of sword and sorcery tales.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 17, 2009)

That sounds great. 

Would you also like for us to do a bunch of character to character interaction or stick to the story?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 17, 2009)

Queenie said:


> That sounds great.
> 
> Would you also like for us to do a bunch of character to character interaction or stick to the story?




Go with the character interaction.  I'll try to make the world seem realistic for you.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure my terse, non-immersive playstyle is going to be heavily at odds with the general tone seen in the posts by the other players.  I'm going to bow out.  Sorry.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 17, 2009)

Charwoman, no problem.  Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 17, 2009)

The Adventure Begins:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...gn-chapter-1-blood-betrayals.html#post4631648


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2009)

Deuce, I'm liking it all so far except Edvan's fascination with magic.  I'm not feeling that part at all.  In fact, I'm thinking that he's a bit superstitious himself.  I think his interest in learning to read and write stems back to his parents: they both knew how and so it is something that he wants/needs to know as well.

Also, would you all be offended if Edvan used nicknames for your characters?  I was maybe thinking Rove & Hill.  Sorry, Queenie, ya just can't shorten Lola that much.  If you all don't like it, I won't do it.


----------



## garyh (Jan 17, 2009)

Hill's fine by me.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 17, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Sorry, Queenie, ya just can't shorten Lola that much.  If you all don't like it, I won't do it.




That's quite alright. But if you think of a nickname for her you can go with that too


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 17, 2009)

GlassEye, not a problem.  I'll make the edit on both threads.  Thanks for the quick responses from everyone so far!


----------



## Queenie (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's a picture of Lola, mostly as I see her. I like to have a picture but I haven't found an absolutely perfect one... so this is close, without the wings of course. Well, at least not white ones


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 17, 2009)

Great pic!  Who is the artist?


----------



## Queenie (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm not sure. I found it on a site that was full of avatars. It looks like you can see it on the bottom but it's really tiny.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 18, 2009)

By the by, I need to know Rovan's two memorized spells and Hilmdyn's prayed for spell.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 18, 2009)

Whew!  There go my two long posts I had prepared.  For those of you familiar with Edgar Allen Poe, it was his birthday this week and you can see I've been slightly influenced.  I promise the next posts will be slimmer.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 18, 2009)

No need to promise that, if the story calls for it, I love it myself!


----------



## garyh (Jan 18, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> By the by, I need to know Rovan's two memorized spells and Hilmdyn's prayed for spell.




I'll go with the old standby of Cure Light Wounds.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 18, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> By the by, I need to know Rovan's two memorized spells and Hilmdyn's prayed for spell.




Sleep and Magic Missile


----------



## Fenris (Jan 19, 2009)

I just noticed that the magic user has as many hit points as the fighter. 
Maybe I will be jumping into melees


----------



## Queenie (Jan 19, 2009)

I know one thing - me with my big fat 3 hit points *won't* be jumping into melee! This character's got talk or run written all over her


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 19, 2009)

The difference is eventually the fighter and thief will get armor... eventually...


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 19, 2009)

Fenris said:


> I just noticed that the magic user has as many hit points as the fighter.
> Maybe I will be jumping into melees




Yes, sadly I rolled poorly for Constitution.  But that's ok, since we can all use Rovan for a meat shield.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 19, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Yes, sadly I rolled poorly for Constitution.  But that's ok, since we can all use Rovan for a meat shield.




Lola certainly hopes we don't do that... she likes him for his... I won't say it


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 19, 2009)

Well if that's not an incentive to be careful where he sticks his weapon, I don't know what is...


----------



## Queenie (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Well if that's not an incentive to be careful where he sticks his weapon, I don't know what is...




this is a g rated story, right? otherwise i may have to get parental consent to read it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 20, 2009)

Does 'g' stand for good?


----------



## Queenie (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm thinking G rated went out the window with the whole whore backstory...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2009)

so it is not a g thread, but a g stri ...never mind

*returns back to hiding*


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 20, 2009)

Oi, you all are bad.  Very, very bad.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 21, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Oi, you all are bad.  Very, very bad.




Which is exactly why you are here GlassEye


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 21, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Which is exactly why you are here GlassEye



I second that!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 22, 2009)

At least it is good company.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 23, 2009)

Throwing the party a more difficult encounter...


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 1, 2009)

ouch...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 2, 2009)

I was just glad I didn't roll one higher.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 3, 2009)

Me too. It's painful enough as it is.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't have a post until the characters solve their dilemma.  If you want to cash the gem and spend the money, I'll give you your XP that way no matter what you do with the head.  If you want to toss the gem into the sea, I'll also get the characters their xp for 'spending' it.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 4, 2009)

This is the first time I've been able to get online since Sunday! Hope I haven't been holding things up too badly.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 4, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Throwing the party a more difficult encounter...



 You certainly lived up to your word!


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2009)

Queenie said:


> This is the first time I've been able to get online since Sunday! Hope I haven't been holding things up too badly.




I've had some problems accessing ENWorld so it's not just you.  I see the front page has some minor changes; perhaps, they were doing some work on the site.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 5, 2009)

They were just trying to keep us undesirables away.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2009)

hey, i resemble that remark!


----------



## Queenie (Feb 5, 2009)

It was some DSN thingie that they have since fixed. Hopefully it stays that way!

Hey Scott, you're obviously reading along... any reason why you aren't playing with us?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2009)

*Reaches up to scalp with a scratching action, then grabs something in the hair.

With a grunt, the head splits open and with-in is a peppercorn sized brain.*

Not enough cranal matter to understand another game system. I used the excuse of can't do another character, but somehow another characteh appeared in my signature. Can't figure out where that one came from.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 5, 2009)

Scott, it is probably for the best.  Your character may have been the first to die when the carrion crawler swarm infestation hits the city... Oops... everyone ignore that last bit...

So is the consensus to keep the head as a souvenir and sell the gem and dump Lu Su in the street?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2009)

carrion crawler swarm infestation hiting the city? I never saw any thing about a carrion crawler swarm infestation, much less anything about one that hits the city. I even re-checked you papers ... oops ... heh. ignore this post, eh?


----------



## Queenie (Feb 5, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> So is the consensus to keep the head as a souvenir and sell the gem and dump Lu Su in the street?




If I can do it, you could do it too Scott! However, it is nice to have someone read along  In all the games I have played in, people have read but never reallyc ommented before. It's fun.

As for me, I would say keep the gem - Lola has no problem retrieving it and she will take it to her contact to sell and then we can divvy up the money and have a night of crazy celebration! I would also keep the head for now and probably try to give it a burial rather than dump it in the ocean or in an ally somewhere. Finally and before any of that, take Lu Shu with us and don't do anything else until he comes to, where we can question him. And tell him he is now set free but hopefully in exchange for never mentioning that we were involved at Tretchner's place.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 5, 2009)

DT, you could give a brief explanation of how HP's work here? I noticed that Lola went to -1 but she was still standing so I just want to double check how that works. Thanks!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 5, 2009)

In D&D, the rule was that if you hit 0 or negative hit points you were considered dead.  Some optional rules also came out, which I partially adopted.  I've always played OD&D in a similar manner of how the somewhat new C&C is run now, and I've been playing for nearly 25 years.

If you hit 0 or negative hit points I roll a d20 and check it against your constitution, with the negatives being a penalty against the roll.  If the constitution check is made, then the character is conscious and the bleeding has stopped but the character shouldn't exert themselves (such as running, leaping, attacks, etc).  If the check is not made than the character is bleeding and losing a hit point per round until they reach negative their max hit points or constitution score (whichever is higher).  In which case they are dead.  If they score a 20, they are instantly dead.  If they score a 1, they can attack and cast spells.

I wag rules on occasion, so the above are the basics of how I handle the situation.  When I checked Lola's constitution check when she went to -1, the result was a critical success... a 1.  So I ruled she could attack and was otherwise conscious.  If she tried to exert herself in a run I may have decided to make another check for consciousness.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2009)

cheesy answer:



Scott DeWar said:


> *Reaches up to scalp with a scratching action, then grabs something in the hair.
> 
> With a grunt, the head splits open and with-in is a peppercorn sized brain.*
> 
> Not enough cranal matter to understand another game system. I used the excuse of can't do another character, but somehow another characteh appeared in my signature. Can't figure out where that one came from.




A little more trutheful answer:

I am a coward. I was intimidated by the peeps playing and felt i could not maintain such a high quality of postin. I _chickened out_

there. you have the truth.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 7, 2009)

You can't handle the truth!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2009)

* chuckle chuckle chuckle*

I would LOL but there are three people still asleep in this house. The act of waking them my incite a riot and would spoil a chance for the sat. table top game.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 7, 2009)

A strange, old man in the bazaar named Hippotier the Kind purchased the gem for 1000gp.  He was quite interested in where you had gotten it and said that it was quite special.  Although the group gave short and vague answers, Hilmdyn came away believing that Hippotier figured out some of their strange adventure.

The characters will have a few days to spend their money.  1gp spent = 1xp.  Here is a list of equipment prices in case characters want to buy some:

Backpack 5gp
Boots 1gp
Cloak 1gp
Middle Class Clothes 5gp
Fine Clothes 20gp
Extravagant Clothes 50+gp
Garlic 5gp
Grappling Hook 25gp
Holy Symbol 25gp
Vial of Holy Water 25gp
Twelve Iron Spike 1gp
Hammer 2gp
Lantern 10gp
Torch 2sp
TinderBox 3gp
Flask of Oil 2gp
Mirror 5gp
Iron Rations 2gp
Standard Rations 1gp
Small Sack 1gp
Large Sack 2gp
Thieves Tools 25gp
Water or Wine Skin 1gp
Bottle of Cheap Wine 1gp
Bottle of Good Wine 10gp
Bottle of Fine Wing 50gp
Flagon of Beer 5sp
Flagon of Good Beer 2gp
Flagon of Strong Ale 3gp
Keg of Cheap Beer 20gp
Keg of Good Beer 100gp
Keg of Strong Ale 150gp
Vial of Wolfsbane 10gp

Armor:
Shield (-1 to AC) 10gp (Cleric and Fighter)
Leather (AC 7 base) 20gp (Thief, Cleric and Fighter can use)
Scale Mail (AC 6 base) 30gp (Cleric and Fighter and all heavier)
Chain Mail (AC 5 base) 40gp
Banded Mail (AC 4 base) 50gp
Plate Mail (AC 3 base, unavailable at this time)

Weapons:
Item
Ammunition:
See Ammunition Table

Axes:
Axe, Battle, d8, 7gp
Axe, Hand, d6, 4gp, can be thrown

Bows:
Bow, Short, d6, 25gp
Bow, Long, d6, 40gp
Crossbow, Lt, d6, 30gp
Crossbow, Hvy, 2d4 but takes a full turn to reload, 50gp

Bludgeons:
Blackjack, d2 but chance to stun, 5gp
Club, d4, 2gp
Hammer, Throwing, d4, 4gp
Hammer, War, d6, 5gp
Mace, d6, 5gp
Staff, d6, 5gp
Torch, d4 burning, see equipment

Daggers: 
Normal, d4, 3gp
Silver, d4, 30gp

Pole Weapons:
Halberd, d10, 7gp
Javelin, d6, 1gp
Lance, d10, 10gp
Pike, d10, 3gp
Polearm, d10, 7gp
Poleaxe, d10, 5gp
Spear, d6, 3gp
Trident, d6, 5gp

Shield Weapons:
Shield, Horned, d2, 15gp
Shield, Knife, (unavailable)
Shield, Sword (unavailable)
Shield, Tusked (unavailable)

Swords:
Short, d6, 7gp
Normal, d8, 10gp
Two-Handed, 15gp

Bastard Sword, 15gp
One-Handed, 1d6+1
Two-Handed, 1d8+1


Other Weapons:
Blowgun, up to 2', 3gp
Blowgun, 2'+, 6gp
Bola, 1d2 plus entangle, 5gp
Cestus (unavailable)
Holy Water 1d8 to undead, see equipment
Net, Entangle but no damage, 5gp
Oil, Burning, 1d8... see equipment
Rock, Thrown, 1d3
Sling, 1d4, 2gp
Whip, 1d2 plus entangle, 1gp per foot up to 10.

Ammunition costs:
Blowgun Darts (5): 1gp
Arrows (20): 5gp
Silver-tipped Arrow: 5gp
X-Bow Quarrel (30): 10gp
Silver-tipped Quarrel: 5gp
Lead Pellet for Sling (30): 1gp
Silver Pellet for Sling: 5gp

Homes can be rented or bought for 100x the below cost.  Prices for single bedroom homes:
Slums: 4 gp/week
Residential: 25gp/week
Merchant: 100gp/week+
Noble District: (off limits)


----------



## Queenie (Feb 7, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> A little more trutheful answer:
> 
> I am a coward. I was intimidated by the peeps playing and felt i could not maintain such a high quality of postin. I _chickened out_
> 
> there. you have the truth.




Uh, is there something I should know about the peeps playing?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 7, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Uh, is there something I should know about the peeps playing?




Hey, I guess we are famous or some such.  Although by the post count of others I would think we would have some stiff competition.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Uh, is there something I should know about the peeps playing?






Deuce Traveler said:


> Hey, I guess we are famous or some such.  Although by the post count of others I would think we would have some stiff competition.





**-[SIGH]-**
all i am trying to say is that the quality of the posting by all of you is far better then what i can so my self. I get enough ridicule in real life for my dumb arse comments and i would find it beyond tiresome if i were to have to 'hear' it on these threads. I feel that this group is a fairly 'serious' gaming group ... as far as serious can be with a fantasy role plaing game that is.

[whisper]it was a complement, queeny [/whisper]

**-[/SIGH]-**


----------



## Queenie (Feb 7, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> **-[SIGH]-**
> all i am trying to say is that the quality of the posting by all of you is far better then what i can so my self. I get enough ridicule in real life for my dumb arse comments and i would find it beyond tiresome if i were to have to 'hear' it on these threads. I feel that this group is a fairly 'serious' gaming group ... as far as serious can be with a fantasy role plaing game that is.
> 
> [whisper]it was a complement, queeny [/whisper]
> ...




*hug* Thanks for the compliment!

I was only asking because except for Fenris, I haven't played with anyone else here either so thought maybe you knew something I didn't. Which I guess you do! Maybe I should be nervous now 

For the record, I am sure you would be a fine player and if DT ever looks for more players, you should give it a go. I don't consider myself a good writer but the only way to get better is to practice!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 7, 2009)

Scott would of course be welcome.

I'd like to take a survey on the first chapter.  What did you like or not like about it?  What do you want out of this campaign?  What would you like to see?


----------



## Queenie (Feb 8, 2009)

Whoops, I posted my question in the wrong thread. I'm not sure how to delete here either...



> You have listed on our character sheets 1000 gp each - is that correct? I thought we got 1000 total, 250/each. Just want to check before I start spending the loot




Also... is there anything that a thief *should* have? Since things work a little differently here I want to make sure I don't miss anything. 




Deuce Traveler said:


> Scott would of course be welcome.
> 
> I'd like to take a survey on the first chapter.  What did you like or not like about it?  What do you want out of this campaign?  What would you like to see?




I liked it a lot. I really enjoy your posting style. The only thing I would want more of is posting! ;-)

Let's see - want out of campaign. I personally like a lot of roleplaying, not just between the NPCs but with the PC's too. But it's worked really well so far I think. I like the gritty feel of it, when the battle started I was like, "Uh, I have no weapon! Well, except a letter opener!" Which made me laugh and have to rely more on wits. It was fun. And even got my husband asking what was happening with it because I was laughing and ohhhing and ahhing so much he was wondering what I was doing. 

I don't know yet if the story has an arc or is just one little adventure within a lot of smaller adventures but either way I am cool with it. 

Um, I guess I'm not too helpful in the end, lol. I am really enjoying it is the bottom line.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 8, 2009)

That's actually 1000gp each.  Original DnD had a lot of treasure and a large number of experience points.  So the challenge for you guys is to spend it quickly before the next adventure, which will start by late Monday or early Tuesday if I do not receive additional posts.  Remember, 1gp spent = 1xp.  There is no way you can spend that much money on anything except stuff that is trivial.  So equip your characters, think of trivial things your characters would all blow it on, and let me know.

And don't worry about the post.  The only thing you could really do it edit it and delete the previous message and leave a note saying to ignore the post.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2009)

Queenie said:


> I like the gritty feel of it, when the battle started I was like, "Uh, I have no weapon! Well, except a letter opener!" Which made me laugh and have to rely more on wits. It was fun. And even got my husband asking what was happening with it because I was laughing and ohhhing and ahhing so much he was wondering what I was doing.
> .




Which is why i like to read the yarn being spun while DT knits the story together!

It leaves me with the feeling of 'what's gunna happin next?! Hurry up and post!'


----------



## Queenie (Feb 8, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> That's actually 1000gp each.




W00t!!!

I'll get to posting


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not sure you can delete.  I've seen other people edit and blank out the message but the post is still there.

Queenie, would you want more interaction between PC's?  I don't have a problem with that; I'd like a bit more interaction myself.  Don't know if anyone else noticed this or if it's just my imagination but it seemed that we rarely directly addressed one another.  Not complaining here, just pointing out something I thought interesting.

Deuce, I think this was an excellent first chapter and like the way everything is going so far.  There was once or twice when I felt that we were rushed past an interesting scene before I was ready.  If you want to know exactly when I could go back and review posts and let you know where I'm talking about.  I wasn't terribly bothered by this; I know finding a balance between progress and interaction is difficult and the ideal spot is different for everyone involved.

Looking through the mask of Edvan's thoughts/perceptions I'm not convinced about what is holding our party together.  Hmm, not quite sure how to express my thoughts on this.  Lola and Rovan have deeply intertwined backstories; Edvan and Hilmdyn have decent backgrounds that work and mesh well together.  I guess I feel the binding between the two pairs is weak.  This in no way inhibits my enjoyment of the game; I just don't feel the bond that has been stated to exist.  I'm sure that, like in Last Stand with Dartis and Silas, it'll grow over time.

I can't think of anything else at the moment.  Thanks, DT, for asking for our input and being open to it.  I hope I've said nothing to offend or hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2009)

Dang, ya'll are fast posters.  Or maybe I'm just slow.  But when I started composing my post above #148 was the last post...


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm enjoying the very free-form nature of the game.  No maps, no initiative, no rolling on our end, free to come up with wacky ideas...  it's very liberating!  My most-played D&D is 3.x, and I've shifted over (outside of this game and a 1e PbP) to 4e completely, which - while I enjoyed 3.x in its day and enjoy 4e now - is an entirely different style of play.

The interactions within the group have been fun, but I agree, we've mostly interacted with NPC's.  But I think that will shift as we get used to the group, which will also help the connections form that GlassEye is concerned with.

With this game, the stats and rules are really, really far in the background, and I'm enjoying that a lot.  And I'm also enjoying the whole "sorcerer's business" approach to magic. Having read a lot of Conan recently, it's a nice flavor that isn't actually seen much in D&D.

All that said, here's how I plan to spend as much of the 1,000 GP as I can.  

Backpack 5gp
Boots 1gp
Cloak 1gp
Middle Class Clothes 5gp
Holy Symbol 25gp (I think I've got one, but I'm going to get a nice one)
Vial of Holy Water 25gp
Lantern 10gp
TinderBox 3gp
Flask of Oil 2gp x5
Mirror 5gp
Large Sack 2gp

Armor:
Shield (-1 to AC) 10gp (Cleric and Fighter)
Banded Mail (AC 4 base) 50gp

Weapons:
Sling, 1d4, 2gp

Ammunition costs:
Lead Pellet for Sling (30): 1gp
Silver Pellet for Sling: 5gp x5

Homes can be rented or bought for 100x the below cost. Prices for single bedroom homes:
Residential: 25gp/week - We could buy a place for 2,500 GP total, or 625 GP each....  I think we can swing that.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, as Mr. De Warr pointed out to me a few moments ago, bonds are formed by shared experience and we all just had one helluva experience. 

I'll get to work on what Edvan wants to buy but I certainly agree on the house idea.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 8, 2009)

GlassEye's comment about the two pairs not having a strong bond has given me a few ideas...

You can buy a single bedroom (w/ small living room and small kitchen) safe house for 2,500gp or rent for a few weeks for now.  This would mostly be a safe house unless two wanted to use bedrolls in the living room and make that a place to sleep and then everyone could stay there.  At this point there has been no furniture purchased, either.

A residential with three bedrooms would cost, let's say, 75gp a week and 7,500gp to buy.


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2009)

Hilmdyn's fine sleeping on the living room floor.  Beats the stables!


----------



## Queenie (Feb 8, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> I'm not sure you can delete.  I've seen other people edit and blank out the message but the post is still there.



 Yeah I guess you can't delete posts here - that's kind of lame. I'm more used to CM where you can delete... stuff happens, you know? Especially with me 



GlassEye said:


> Queenie, would you want more interaction between PC's?  I don't have a problem with that; I'd like a bit more interaction myself.  Don't know if anyone else noticed this or if it's just my imagination but it seemed that we rarely directly addressed one another.  Not complaining here, just pointing out something I thought interesting.



 Yes, definitely with the PC's, that's what I was mostly referring to. The more you have the easier it is to learn your character's personality and get their story out and the better the bond is between the party AND their players. IMHO of course. I didn't really notice the addressing issue but we can certainly work on that. Now that we've been through a chapter it's a little easier to see what each character is like. Of course there is still lots more to come out 



GlassEye said:


> Looking through the mask of Edvan's thoughts/perceptions I'm not convinced about what is holding our party together.  Hmm, not quite sure how to express my thoughts on this.  Lola and Rovan have deeply intertwined backstories; Edvan and Hilmdyn have decent backgrounds that work and mesh well together.  I guess I feel the binding between the two pairs is weak.  This in no way inhibits my enjoyment of the game; I just don't feel the bond that has been stated to exist.  I'm sure that, like in Last Stand with Dartis and Silas, it'll grow over time.



  It does take time to build up that bond, I think. I figured that Rovan knew you two... somehow... and he brought me along so I wouldn't know you guys that well. But if we want to craft something else I'm okay with that. 

Or we just do some roleplaying the next couple of days as we party and spend our money, that would be fun too 



GlassEye said:


> Dang, ya'll are fast posters.  Or maybe I'm just slow.  But when I started composing my post above #148 was the last post...




How long did it take you to post?


----------



## Queenie (Feb 8, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> GlassEye's comment about the two pairs not having a strong bond has given me a few ideas...
> 
> You can buy a single bedroom (w/ small living room and small kitchen) safe house for 2,500gp or rent for a few weeks for now.  This would mostly be a safe house unless two wanted to use bedrolls in the living room and make that a place to sleep and then everyone could stay there.  At this point there has been no furniture purchased, either.
> 
> A residential with three bedrooms would cost, let's say, 75gp a week and 7,500gp to buy.






garyh said:


> Hilmdyn's fine sleeping on the living room floor.  Beats the stables!




Hmmm... small house is better than nothing! Or, we could wait until we have more to buy a real place but then we wouldn't have the XP earned... I personally don't care either way I'm up for whatever. I think we're so poor that we'd probably want to get something sooner rather than later.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok. Let's say you purchased a small residential for 2500gp.  That costs 625gp each, which leaves 375gp for equipment and fun.  I take it that Lola is buying at least one outfit and some wine from what I gather.  Just tell me what your character wants in way of equipment with that 375gp and how you are blowing the rest, like garyh has.

I'm going to say that the house stands by itself across from a well near By-Water Road and close to a Pet Shop.  Because of the animal pens, it smells mostly of dogs, cats, and rodents, but it was better than having to share a building with others.  It is also nearby several inns that have stables, and you've heard that on hot days the smell of horse wafts in, too.  Still, it has a small bedroom and small living room to use and a kitchen.  The place is close enough to the bazaar to buy food from the nearby farms, and it is a better accomadation than what you recently have had so far in the city.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Or we just do some roleplaying the next couple of days as we party and spend our money, that would be fun too
> 
> How long did it take you to post?




A little extra rp sounds good to me.  And it took me about 45 minutes to make that post.  It seems extraordinarily long, I know, but I did have a couple of distractions while I was making it and I also didn't want it to sound like I was sour on anything.  I really do think we have made an excellent beginning.

I also agree that a small house is better than waiting and renting.  I imagine Edvan has spent many nights in an alley somewhere and, while it may be below Rovan's standards, to Edvan having a house seems the height of wealth.  Even if it smells like dog.

Still working on the stuff Edvan wants to buy...


----------



## Queenie (Feb 9, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> I also agree that a small house is better than waiting and renting.  I imagine Edvan has spent many nights in an alley somewhere and, while it may be below Rovan's standards, to Edvan having a house seems the height of wealth.  Even if it smells like dog.




Don't worry, Lola will make sure Rovan doesn't complain


----------



## Fenris (Feb 9, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Don't worry, Lola will make sure Rovan doesn't complain





Hubba hubba 

SOunds great with the room. Rovan won't have much need to equipment at this point (unless he can buy scrolls to scribe if he even can DT). So he will foot the bill for some furniture, food and wine as well. Let me buy what I do need and he can put more to towards other things.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, Rovan will be buying:

Backpack 5 gp
Middle Class clothes 5 gp
Boots 1gp
Cloak 1 gp
Silver Dagger 30 gp
Lantern 10 gp
5 flasks of oil 10 gp
Tinderbox 3 gp
Staff 5 gp
Keg of Cheap Beer 20 gp
Bottle of fine wine  50 gp
4 bottles of good wine 40 gp
Silver chain and silver Heart pendant with a small Ruby for Lola 100 gp
70 gp worth of furniture
5 days standard ration 5 gp

Total spend 375 gp 

I'm tapped out


----------



## Queenie (Feb 9, 2009)

Lola's List

Backpack 5gp
Boots 1gp
Cloak 1gp
(2) Middle Class Clothes 5gp
Fine Clothes 20gp
Grappling Hook 25gp
Twelve Iron Spike 1gp
Hammer 2gp
Lantern 10gp
Torch 2sp
TinderBox 3gp
Flask of Oil 2gp
Mirror 5gp
Iron Rations 2gp
Small Sack 1gp
Thieves Tools 25gp
Water or Wine Skin 1gp

Armor:
Leather (AC 7 base) 20gp (Thief, Cleric and Fighter can use)

Weapons:
Crossbow, Lt, d6, 30gp
Silver Dagger, d4, 30gp
Net, Entangle but no damage, 5gp
Oil, Burning, 1d8... see equipment
Whip, 1d2 plus entangle, 1gp per foot up to 10.

Ammunition costs:
X-Bow Quarrel (30): 10gp
Silver-tipped Quarrel: 5gp

201 gp total

5 bottles of good wine 50 gp

251 gp total

..I may add some random stuff tomorrow (like costume jewelry or more clothes). I'll let you know.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, guess I'm the last to post gear purchases, so here goes...

The best meal Edvan has had in months  5gp
Enough alcohol to get really tipsy 9gp
Gambling losses 20gp

Backpack 5gp
Boots 1gp
Middle Class Clothes 5gp
Lantern 10gp
Flask of Oil (3) 6gp
TinderBox 3gp
Iron Rations (5): 10gp
Small Sack (2) 2gp

Shield (-1 to AC) 10gp
Banded Mail (AC 4 base) 50gp

Bow, Long, d6, 40gp
Arrows (20): 5gp
Silver-tipped Arrow (5): 25gp
Silver dagger, d4, 30gp

236 GP so far.

Not sure about the costs, these are just my guesses...

Metal flask with Magister Chimera's Magical Cure-All 5gp
Wooden lap-desk w/ ink, quills, and parchment 50gp
Bundles of flowers (bought over the course of many days from the cute flower-seller down the street) 9gp

And, of course,
Home, sweet home 625gp
+Repairs and furnishings 50gp

For a grand total of 975 gp
Which will leave Edvan 25gp to stick in a sock and hide somewhere in case of emergencies.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 9, 2009)

I had to take some of Lola's equip off her character sheet and place it in her house.  It just didn't make sense for her to be lugging all that around.  Sorry.   Next chapter starts tonight.  Writing it up now.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 9, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Hubba hubba
> 
> SOunds great with the room. Rovan won't have much need to equipment at this point (unless he can buy scrolls to scribe if he even can DT). So he will foot the bill for some furniture, food and wine as well. Let me buy what I do need and he can put more to towards other things.




Sorry, can't scribe until you are 9th level in OD&D, which will be quite awhile.  I might make an exception, but I would need a RPing reason to do so such as you found a teacher.  Maybe a possibility for later.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, I updated everyone's character sheets, added 100XP roleplaying bonus for last chapter, and posted the first post of the new chapter.  I'm also going to try a way to bind the pairs a bit more in this chapter as was asked.  It gave me a slightly malicious idea that will show itself very soon.  Enjoy.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 10, 2009)

Chapter 2 Roster:

Lola (Queenie)

[sblock]
Name: Lola
Class: Thief
Level: 1
HP: 3
AC: 6

Strength: 14
Intelligence: 14
Wisdom: 13
Dexterity: 13
Constitution: 8
Charisma: 16

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 13
Magic Wands: 14
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 13
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15 (14 vs Spells)

Weapons: Light Crossbow, Quarrel x30, Silver-tipped quarrel, Silver Dagger, Net, flask of Oil, 10 ft Whip

Armor: Leather armor

Equipment: Thieves Tools, Small Sack, Candle, Tinderbox, Waterskin, 4gp, 3cp., Silver chain and silver Heart pendant with a small Ruby, Backpack, Boots, Cloak, Middle Class Clothes, Grappling Hook, , Lantern, TinderBox, Flask of Oil, Iron Rations x4, Small Sack, Thieves Tools, Waterskin

At Home: Middle class clothes and set of fine clothes, Petticoat, Iron Spike x 12, Hammer, Standard Ration, Torch, Letter opener (acts as dagger), Sling, 10 stones


Languages: Common, Thieves Cant, (One other)

XP: 1,100

Skills: 
Open Locks: 15%
Find Traps: 10%
Remove Traps: 10%
Climb Walls: 87%
Move Silently: 20%
Hide in Shadows: 10%
Pick Pockets: 20%
Hear Noise: 33%

Background: As a baby, Lola was left at the city orphanage, having been abandoned by her parents for reasons revealed only to the head mistress. She was a good child, and pretty, but every time she was considered for adoption the potential parents would leave the Mistress's office and then the orphanage without her. Over the years she was disappointed many times until hope just faded from her heart. She grew into a feisty teen, often running off and getting in trouble before being dragged back. Eventually at the age of 16 she left the orphanage and never returned.

She spent the next year living on the streets, learning how to get by. She drifted from place to place picking up unsavory skills, using her looks and charms to get out of trouble if caught. But stealing wasn't doing the job and she was often hungry and homeless. At 17 she was approached by the madam of the Naughty Nanny, who saw through the dirt and grime to her pretty looks and offered her a position there, knowing she could fetch a good price. The thought of food every night, a roof over her head, a nice room and clothes was very appealing at this point so she agreed. She quickly learned how easy it was to steal from the rich nobles and merchants who were her clients.

Six months after she started working there she met Roland Van der Vass, a handsome noble from a known and influential family, who took a liking to her. She had mostly turned off her feelings, it was important to survive this job, but Roland treated her better than any of the other inconsiderate customers she entertained. At first it took some time of longing glances before he figured out how to obtain her. After that he came to her often, frequently paying for the entire night, sometimes bringing her fancy meals or gifts, occasionally all he wanted to do the entire night was talk or sleep. It was difficult for her to keep her emotions and heart to herself; he was the only person in her life to ever really show her consideration.

One fateful night Roland was not her first customer, another noble came to her earlier in the evening. He was drunk and rough and Lola demanded him to leave. This angered him and not being used to told no, he decided to take what he wanted anyway. She tried to fend off his brutal attack but was unsuccessful. Roland had come for her that evening and when he approached her room heard her struggle. He broke down the door and seeing her so treated so badly he impulsively blasted the noble with a spell. The man turned to Roland and drew his sword but before he could attack him Lola ran her dagger through his heart and killed him. Roland quickly comforted her and without discussion he replaced her dagger with his own, taking the responsibility for the murder.

After that she didn't see him for almost two long, tortuous months. He had a trial which she heard about from other customers at the whorehouse. She was afraid she would never see him again, that he regretted his actions, that he hated her or blamed her, especially after hearing he was cast out from his family. But one night he did come to her and though he couldn't pay for her she lied to the mistress so she could see him. He professed his feelings for her, told her he wanted a future with her in it, and begged her to leave the Naughty Nanny, that it was no longer the place for her. She stiffened at talk of the future and while she didn't want to say no, she told him she needed time to think and would let him know the next day. He gave her an address where to meet him the next day.

It didn't take Lola long to know the right thing to do. He cared about her and though his feelings for her terrified her, she didn't want to lose him. She went to the Madam who was not happy with Lola leaving but she gave her no choice. She quickly packed up some of the dresses that didn't really belong to her and a few other little trinkets she had collected and hurried off into the night to find Rovan. He was surprised but very happy to see her that night and he spent the night speaking of plans of them always being together and working together to bring him back to the status he was used to, and the wealth he wanted to share with her. Lola didn't care, she just wanted to be by his side, money or not. 

And so, their adventuring career would begin.

DM's Note: Lola has just recently left the Naughty Nannies, and so therefore has not yet built up a second occupation and skill set.  She is adapt at understanding men and women, and knows how to turn the desires of a man she converses with against him.  She can both charm and frustrate.  She has an equal understanding towards women, but in a different way.  Lola can taunt women into a frenzy with a look and a few choice words.  She is talented at pulling information from fellow commoners in order to discover rumors.  Her training at the Naughty Nannies involves being a masseuse among other abilities that need little imagination.  Since the Naughty Nannies were not completely a legitimate business, Lola also learned how to forge city documents, such as inspection and registration forms.  Her writing skills are considerable and near Rovan's own.  Because of this and some kind of unknown latent talent, she can try to read magic scrolls, both divine and arcane, although at her level of experience there is a great chance that she may cause more harm than good.
[/sblock]

Rovan the Mage (Fenris)

[sblock]
Name: Rovan the Mage
Class: Magic-User
Level: 1
HP: 7
AC: 8

Strength: 9
Intelligence: 14
Wisdom: 13
Dexterity: 15
Constitution: 18
Charisma: 11

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 13
Magic Wands: 14
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 13
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15

Weapons: Staff, Throwing Dagger, Silver Dagger

Armor: None

Equipment: Spellbook, Small Sack, Waterskin, House der Vess Signet Ring, Standard Ration x6, 4gp, 3sp, 9cp., Backpack, Middle Class clothes, Boots, Cloak, Lantern, flask of oil x5, Tinderbox

At Home: 70gp bed and dresser set, Human head in a sack

Languages: Common, <one more>

Spellbook:
1st level- Read Magic, Detect Magic, Sleep, Magic Missile

Memorized Spells:
1st level (2 from spellbook/day)- Sleep, Magic Missile 

XP: 1,100

Background: Roland Van der Vess was a young noble from the well know Van der Vess family. Roland grew up in the luxury and indulgence that being a noble brings. Good breeding and a love of exercise lead Roland to being very fit and healthy, he never got sick. He grew up learning all the things a good noble does, how to ride, how to behave in proper society, which fork to use and so on. But he was smart and took to his lessons well and studied maps and old stories. He wasn’t as strong as his older brother, Tristan who was a squire and then a knight. But young Roland was bright and was sent off to the famed Overlord's School of Ancient Knowledge to learn to be a magic user. Rovan proved to be fairly adept at magic and learned well.

In his off time he liked to wander the city, spending freely on drinks and women. That was how he met Lola. She was one of the most beautiful women Roland had ever met and was quickly smitten with her. He didn’t care that she worked at the Naughty Nannie. She was beautiful and he desired her. Like man nobles in the city, he was used to getting what he wanted. He came to see her quite often, but was always unlucky enough to not get there early enough before she was claimed. When he finally got his chance with her he treated her so well, with kindness and tenderness that it confused Lola and made her heart a little less hard. 

So it was that the saw each other as they could, their relationship and feelings for each other growing slowly, until one night Roland came looking for Lola and heard screams coming from behind her door. He opened it to find another young noble viciously beating Lola. Roland snapped and cast a spell which struck the noble. Enraged, the other noble threw Lola to the side, drew his sword and raised it to strike Roland. A most curious look crossed his face however before he fell to the floor, a dagger sticking from his back, and Lola staring at him from where the noble fell. That mutual act of defense, Roland saving Lola from a severe beating that may have killed her, and Lola stabbing the noble to save Roland showed the other the depth of their feelings for each other. 

The screams drew a crowd though and Roland quickly drew out Lola’s dagger and replaced it with one of his own, in the noble’s chest. There was a brief investigation during which the local magistrate was bribed and the killing ruled self-defense. The young man though was Chalan Hofran, and his family swore vengeance on Roland for his death, ruling or no ruling. Partly to save face and protect themselves polictically and partly to punish Roland for defending a whore, his family disowned him, casting him out onto the street.

Bereft of family, Roland changed his name since he could no longer use his family name. He took part of his last name and first name and combined them to make Rovan. Rovan the Mage. His skills as a magician were modest, but sufficient that his old masters at Overlord’s were willing to employ him for various tasks. Helping in the laboratories, classrooms and running errands. His friends, all nobles of course, turned their backs on him when he plummeted from social status and wealth. He sought out Lola, he could no longer afford her services but found that his act of saving her, of protecting her so moved her that she didn’t care that he had lost his title and money. Here was a person who was not shallow and cared about him. Who loved him for who he was. Roland convinced Lola to leave the Naughty Nanny and join him. For Roland was still a noble by birth and he enjoyed the wealth and power he had had.

He had a plan. To survive the streets, to gain wealth and power anyway they could and to rise up and reclaim his place. But not among his family. In spite of his family. He would create his own title, his own power. He just needed a few friends to help him along the way.

DM's Notes: Unlike the other PCs, Rovan has a large vocabulary and finds reading quite easy.  He is also talented in speaking in specific dialects and can speak languages accurately even when he is not completely familiar with the words.  His education has allowed him skill in lore, so he is better able to identify the origins of both magical items along with domestic and foreign works of art.  Rovan can easily mingle among aristocracy if need be due to his noble heritage, and still has an ear to some of the recent political intrigue.
[/sblock]

Edvan Chelwhistle (GlassEye)

[sblock]
Name: Edvan Chelwhistle
Class: Fighter
Level: 1
HP: 7
AC: 1

Strength: 13
Intelligence: 8
Wisdom: 12
Dexterity: 16
Constitution: 7
Charisma: 12

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 12
Magic Wands: 13
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 14
Dragon Breath: 15
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 16

Weapons: Hand-axe x2, Longbow, Arrows x20, Silver-tipped Arrow x5,
Silver dagger

Armor: Banded Mail, Shield

Equipment: Waterskin, Iron Ration x6, Fipple Flute, Small Sack, 29gp, 2sp, 5cp., Backpack, Boots, Middle Class Clothes, Lantern, Flask of Oil x3, TinderBox, Small Sack x2, Father's Coat

At Home: 50gp of furnishings (cot and blankets and curtains), Metal flask with Magister Chimera's Magical Cure-All, Wooden lap-desk w/ ink, quills, and parchment, Bundles of flowers (bought over the course of many days from the cute flower-seller down the street)

Languages: Common

XP: 1,075

Edvan's family were yeomanry and displaced by the fighting, retreated to the city, and eventually succumbed to an outbreak of illness. This left him alone in the city with a slender connection to the local guard because of his father's status. They throw him an odd job once in a while, either for errands or to provide security for material coming in from the docks.  But he mostly survives by playing the fipple flute in whatever tavern will pay him with a hot meal & a spot by the fire. He's not stupid but he's not the brightest by any means.  He has a chronic cough, related to the illness that killed the rest of his family, which also caused damage to his lungs, and accounts for his lower constitution. He wears his father's coat (a bit too large & decorative braid and brass buttons long sold for whatever coin they could bring), and has three hand-axes tucked into his belt.

Rovan has been teaching Edvan how to read and write lately, as Edvan is a curious sort with a considerable imagination.  The two practice over cups at their favorite bar, which unsurprisingly doesn't help the lessons.

DM's Notes: Edvan knows about soldiering.  He can recognize small and seige weapons and is familiar with their purposes, as it was a skill he learned from his father.  He gets along instinctively with professional soldiers and militia, is a welcome face in most bars since he has provided entertainment or augmented protection for cheap (during call-ups because of occasional riots), and has a strong ear for music, song, and tales.
[/sblock]

Hilmdyn Stoneheart (garyh)

[sblock]
Name: Hilmdyn Stoneheart
Class: Cleric
Level: 1
HP: 5
AC: 4

Strength: 15
Intelligence: 8
Wisdom: 15
Dexterity: 8
Constitution: 8 
Charisma: 15

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 11
Magic Wands: 12
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 14
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15 (14 vs Spells)

Weapons: Warhammer, Sling, Lead Pellet x30, Silver Pellet x5

Armor: Banded Mail, Shield

Equipment: Backpack, Standard Rations: 2, Waterskin, Wooden Holy Symbol of Mahl, 5gp, 2cp, Boots, Cloak, Middle Class Clothes, Silver Holy Symbol of Mhal, Vial of Holy Water, Lantern, TinderBox, Flask of Oil x5, Mirror, Large Sack, Coat

Languages: Common

Deity: Mhal, god of stone

XP: 1,100

Turn Undead (2d6)
Skeleton: 7
Zombie: 9
Ghoul: 11

Spells (1 from list a day): Cure Light Wounds, Cause Lights Wounds, Detect Evil, Detect Magic, Light, Darkness, Protection from Evil, Purify Food and Water, Remove Fear, Fear, Resist Cold

Prepared Spell: Cure Light Wounds

Background: History: Hilmdyn hales from the small frontier village of Hlymadle, over 100 miles from the City-State, and well outside its protection. Despite a childhood disease that sapped his stamina, Hilmdyn is very strong, and that combined with his common sense and force of personality, lead him to be an apprentice shaman for his village. A year ago, his village was under assualt from a death-worshipping cleric and his rough band of orcs and humans, and Hilmdyn was sent to the City-State to find aid. He found none, and now he's been drawn into the City-State, and does not know how his tribe has fared in his absence. Hilmdyn had been staying in the stables of the Tripping Trident Tavern, stretching the meager copper he had come to the City-State with as far as he could. When that ran out, though, he was forced to agree to stay on at the Trident as a laborer and occassional bouncer to keep a roof over his head and some small amount of food in his belly.

DM's Notes: Hilmdyn has picked up a number of skills at his young age.  He learned how about mines and how to track veins of ore by his early teenage years.  During his time in Hilmdyn he also found that his strength was an asset in trying to find work, and he has labored as a dock worker at the harbor, and bouncer and stableboy at the Tripping Trident.  He learned the value of coin during this time, as well as public speaking.  Hilmdyn has developed a knack for conversation, and he is adapt at haggling for prices as well as moving people to passionate outrage with his rhetoric.  He hopes to use this ability to one day influence the people of the City-State to send a force in order to liberate his people.

Because of their similar occupations, the first close friend he has made thus far is Edvan, who plays dice with him for copper at the Tripping Trident Tavern at least once a week.  He smirks at Edvan's attempts to learn how to read, however.  He finds letters uninteresting, though he does have deep appreciation for the power of words through speech.
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Feb 10, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I had to take some of Lola's equip off her character sheet and place it in her house.  It just didn't make sense for her to be lugging all that around.  Sorry.   Next chapter starts tonight.  Writing it up now.



 No problem, I didn't expect to be carrying all that around 



Deuce Traveler said:


> Ok, I updated everyone's character sheets, added 100XP roleplaying bonus for last chapter, and posted the first post of the new chapter.  I'm also going to try a way to bind the pairs a bit more in this chapter as was asked.  It gave me a slightly malicious idea that will show itself very soon.  Enjoy.



 Ohhh... you are evil, eh?  I can't wait!


----------



## garyh (Feb 10, 2009)

So, since the banded mail and shield are on my character sheet, Hildmyn has those right now, yes?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes. I updated all equipment so you can begin thrashing.


----------



## garyh (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh, fun!  I wasn't sure that we had actually had time to shop yet.  Awesome.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2009)

Edited for the truth:


Deuce Traveler said:


> [blah]....[/blah].  I'm also going to try a way to bind the pairs a bit more in this chapter as was asked.  It gave me a slightlyextreamly malicious idea side that will show itself very soon.all the time  Enjoy.




:angel


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 11, 2009)

Not _trying_ to be difficult, but... all my recent posts were made in the assumption that our celebrations were occurring the same night that we defeated Tretchner.  Now, I don't mind this being a different night and having new gear available and getting healed up and all, but I feel it kinda glosses over Lola asking around about Sills the day after.  Also I'm not sure that Edvan would be drunk (still/again? I think with his low Con and decent Wis he would know he gets drunk easily and avoid it except under special circumstances).

I can see if you want to say we were all wiped out after that day and were too tired to have a celebration that night.  And the next day managed to sell the gem and spent the next few days shopping and living it up and haven't gotten down to the serious business yet; it's not clear in the IC thread, though.

I'm not saying anything needs to change; just wanted to express that this sort of thing, minor though it may be, tends to jar me out of the scene and the reasons why it did.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry about that.  I figured your characters would be doing the same thing a few days later... drinking and hanging out.  It was my error that I did not make a better transition.

Scott knows me too well, by the by.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 11, 2009)

I was a little confused too Glasseye. I thought we were discussing buying the house and how else to spend our gem the day we got it / possibly after just selling it and seeing how much we had to spend. And yeah, not getting to do the investigating, I just assumed they came looking for us right away. *shrug*

... now off I go to figure out how not to come close to death again


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey, don't get me wrong, I much prefer getting into a fight with more than one hit point.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 12, 2009)

Again, sorry.  I had a plot line that I was excited about and shot off too quickly.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 12, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Again, sorry.  I had a plot line that I was excited about and shot off too quickly.




I'm not complaining, I'm loving the game!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2009)

dt,

Sorry I didn't roll these sooner as i was really digging some groovy tunes on pandora.com and lost track of time. I saw 4d6  6 times take them where they are, right?

str:13
1d6=3, 1d6=4, 1d6=5, 1d6=4
int: 11
1d6=3, 1d6=6, 1d6=1, 1d6=2
wis:15
1d6=6, 1d6=3, 1d6=5, 1d6=4
dex:5
1d6=1, 1d6=2, 1d6=2, 1d6=1
Con:16
1d6=5, 1d6=6, 1d6=4, 1d6=5
Cha:13
1d6=5, 1d6=4, 1d6=4, 1d6=3


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks good, Scott.  I'm not seeing this character as a thief or mystic (monk).  We could go with a mystic, but they don't wear armor so your character might be a sitting duck in melee.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Scott you decided to join us?? Awesome!


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2009)

Actually Fenris, it'd be more like, "Wot ya needs, Rove?"
:wink:


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2009)

Rovan is insisting Lola to go with Edvan... she would do as he asked... however you did the write up already that we split like that. Is that set in stone or can it be changed?


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, nothing's set in stone, imo.  Since it seems only a few sentences of conversation have happened you could have her easily catch him.  So that would be Lola and Edvan to the docks and Rovan and Hilmdyn to, ah, wherever it is that they are going.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay. I'll make a post assuming the change. If it's not good DT let me know and I'll edit it.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2009)

I see now that you weren't talking to me.   I thought you meant my having Edvan leave already... hadn't read down to DT's post, yet.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry.  I was making the next post as the Lola and Rovan were conversing, so I missed the change at first.  I think I got it right now, with the correct people split off into the correct groups.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Sorry.  I was making the next post as the Lola and Rovan were conversing, so I missed the change at first.  I think I got it right now, with the correct people split off into the correct groups.




Don't be sorry, it's the medium. Thank you for changing it! 

Am I posting too much?


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2009)

Man, that happens to me a lot.  Like just a few minutes ago I went to post after Queenie and Fenris slipped one in before me.  Had to make a quick edit.  We all know it happens; no worries, DT.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Am I posting too much?




Is there such a thing?


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Is there such a thing?




Heh.

I don't know! My very first PBP game had over 20,000 posts in two and half years. So I have a unique perspective


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2009)

Oi!  That's like 22 posts a day...  When do you find the time?


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Oi!  That's like 22 posts a day...  When do you find the time?




Well, one thing that bumped up the posts was we scheduled Wednesday nights just as if we were sitting at the table. We played from 7pm - 11pm but a lot of times we would go to 12 or 1am if the action was good. You can get a lot of posts in then! We rarely missed a week.

And we really did enjoy spending occasional Saturdays or Sundays making quick posts in between chores and all that. Plus I think at times we had up to 7 players, maybe 8. But there was a core 4-5 of us who posted like mad. We all got a little addicted to say the least.

(Plus I'm a stay at home Mom so I'm ALWAYS home ;-) )

I'm pretty surprised at the number too but it was a really great game and my favorite character ever.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey GlassEye, is Edvan still drunk-ish?


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2009)

That sounds like a really great experience.  I find I'm frequently sneaking online at work to check posts (um, much like right now, lol) so I understand a little what you mean.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Hey GlassEye, is Edvan still drunk-ish?




I hope not but it's possible he is.  Maybe DT will allow the bar action and the hike to the docks to have sobered him up a little.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> That sounds like a really great experience.  I find I'm frequently sneaking online at work to check posts (um, much like right now, lol) so I understand a little what you mean.




Yes, it was a really great experience, we gelled as a group perfectly (Is gelled a word?? lol). It's those links in my sig but a really long story hour to read. 

I know what you mean, sneaking the posts in. Great games do that to you, they have that addicting quality 

But hey, don't get in trouble for posting! The worst I can do here is ignore my daughter and screw her up for the rest of her life! 

I figured Lola's buzz quickly vanished in the fight but Edvan was getting pretty drunk so I wasn't sure. I think the walk probably helped if the fighting didn't do it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, there is no such thing as too much posting as I can tell.

The characters have all sobered up by now.  It's been quite a day for them!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Looks good, Scott.  I'm not seeing this character as a thief or mystic (monk).  We could go with a mystic, but they don't wear armor so your character might be a sitting duck in melee.




Well, being a sitting duck isn't what its quacked up to be, so I will pass on that.
he is good looking, healthy and wise. str ain't bad either. Just clumsy as hell.

fighter type?



Queenie said:


> Hey Scott you decided to join us?? Awesome!




Yup. DT reached through my computer through the 'net and beat me to a bloody pulp. He then said,"  *You will join the group!*

I responded with,"I am not the person you are looking for, move along." That got me yet another bloody pulp beating afterward.

So i thought it best i join.



Queenie said:


> Hey GlassEye, is Edvan still drunk-ish?




Watch out, glasseye. Alone with Lola,...drunk-ish...sounds like she has nefarious plans for you!


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome, Scott.  I imagine the jibber-jabber will expand exponentially with you here.


----------



## garyh (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome, Scott!


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2009)

By the way, Scott, maybe you should practice your Jedi powers a little more.  I know, I know, many have fallen before Darth Traveler.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 13, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Watch out, glasseye. Alone with Lola,...drunk-ish...sounds like she has nefarious plans for you!



 Who me? 



GlassEye said:


> By the way, Scott, maybe you should practice your Jedi powers a little more.  I know, I know, many have fallen before Darth Traveler.



 I was thinking the same thing - Jedi powers need some work. But I'm glad they failed and Scott will be joining us


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 13, 2009)

There's nothing evil about player evisceration...

Scott, a fighter sounds fine with me.  We'll have to figure out why the bad dex, though.  Gimp leg?  Natural clutz?  Thinking on the various stats can help you develop the character...


----------



## garyh (Feb 13, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> There's nothing evil about player evisceration...
> 
> Scott, a fighter sounds fine with me.  We'll have to figure out why the bad dex, though.  Gimp leg?  Natural clutz?  Thinking on the various stats can help you develop the character...




I vote for a peg leg!  ARRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> There's nothing evil about player evisceration...




Ack!  My character is one thing but keep away from my vitals!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2009)

Man you guys are chatty! I come back from work and BAM! 
Ok, lets just do this en mass:



garyh said:


> Welcome, Scott!




Thank you Gary H. At least I get one normal greeting.



GlassEye said:


> By the way, Scott, maybe you should practice your Jedi powers a little more.  I know, I know, many have fallen before Darth Traveler.




Yes, the force is strong with this dark one.But I feel the good within.



Queenie said:


> Who me?
> 
> Yes you, and I know you stole that halo.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing - Jedi powers need some work. But I'm glad they failed and Scott will be joining us




Sigh...and I tried so hard to say no.



GlassEye said:


> Welcome, Scott.  I imagine the jibber-jabber will expand exponentially with you here.




[sblock=glasseye only] oh like you have room to talk. And you know what I mean too![/sblock]



Deuce Traveler said:


> There's nothing evil about player evisceration...



no comment



> Scott, a fighter sounds fine with me.  We'll have to figure out why the bad dex, though.  Gimp leg?  Natural clutz?  Thinking on the various stats can help you develop the character...






garyh said:


> I vote for a peg leg!  ARRRRRRRR!!!




ya know Gary, that would be a lot of fun, and that will be a second idea, but how about:

wrong place at the wrong time. He was a guard at the mage acadamy or at a wizard's house when a spell went awry. part of one of his legs was turned to that of a satyre...cloven hoof? 

otherwise ...Argh! thar be ney sarvy on me crew, eh laddies?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 14, 2009)

I do like the cloven hoof idea.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 14, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I do like the cloven hoof idea.




Think of the savings on boots!

Half off every pair!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Think of the savings on boots!
> 
> Half off every pair!




I hadn't thought of it that way...gee.thanks...i think...

So, fighter with a 'cursed foot'.What ya needin next, a history?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeppers


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2009)

[sblock=history]
[pledgerize] Ack! I have post-fright [/pledgerize]
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 14, 2009)

You could always go simple...

History
[sblock]
Thog was farmer.  Now Thog fighter.  Thog likes pretty girls and big swords and loin cloths.  Thog smashes things now.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2009)

ya know, i laughed myself nearly to tears reading that. I would have but there is someone still sleeping in this house. disturbing the monster in the basement is very dangerous, very dangerous indeed.

Ok. History wise, here is what I am thinking as a starter.

Recently arrived from sailing the high seas, Quinn setmore.

He lost the leg in an on-board incident during a bad storm. a mast fell and landed on his leg, crushing it. He was given a pegleg to replace the lost one. Because he has not been able to regain his 'sea legs' as yet, he has decided to try his luck on land. Hopefully he will get use to his peg leg with the stability of 'terra firma' and maybe someday return to his true mistriss, the sea.

his weapons are those of a sailor: cutlass, dagger, club/belaying pin.

his dress is still that of a sailor as well as his appearence...bronze skin, long haired tied in back, bandana on his head.

his 3 day stubble gives him a ruggedly hadsom appearence. his smell of salst spray seems clean compared to the staled sweat of the city dwellers.  the 3 point hat on his head gets tipped as a curtesy to ladies. he prefers to keep sober as that would very well lead worse walking troubles then what he has now.

He could possibly be from the botney bay, having been the victum of one of the 'sierd accidents' that befell the ship while transporting the head. the ship and captain left him on the shore to further recover/and-or/ he feels he still cursed and is seeking out the party to help him deal with the 'curse'.

Whatcha think laddie?

(i gotta go- be back l8r)


----------



## garyh (Feb 14, 2009)

Peg leg!  Peg leg!  Yay!  

Also, I really like the idea of Quinn having been on the Botany Bay and being a victim of the "curse." That's a nice way to tie him into the other four PC's.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 14, 2009)

I would give some comments, but gary covered it.  The background is quite good.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2009)

credits:
I must give thanks to gary h for the peg leg idea initally, but glasseye and I have been bouncing ideas off each other as well, so I must say that the tie in through the botney bay goes to him! Thanks Glasseye!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok, I have a name, a history, a reason for the bad dex, and a basic idea of what equipment he carries. Furthere more, I have a tie in to the group....now what am I missing? What do I need before I can join the game?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll put your character sheet together soon, then add you.  Let me think about when would be appropriate and I'll slip you in.  Let you know soon.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 15, 2009)

thar bein no rusn ye capn. I wuz jus wantn ta know if i forgot any thin else.


argh. *step thump step thump...*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 15, 2009)

How is this, Scott?

Name: Quinn Setmore
Class: Fighter
Level: 1
HP: 10
AC: 7

Strength: 13
Intelligence: 11
Wisdom: 15
Dexterity: 5 
Constitution: 16
Charisma: 13

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 12
Magic Wands: 13
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 14
Dragon Breath: 15
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 16 (15 vs Spells)

Weapons: Cutlass (acts as a short sword, 1d6), Dagger (1d4), Belaying Pin (acts as a club, 1d4)

Armor: Chain Mail, Bandana

Equipment: Backpack, Torch, Tinderbox, Standard Rations: 3, Wineskin, 2cp, 3sp, 1gp

Languages: Common

XP: 0



Background: Quinn recently arrived from sailing the high seas with the Botany Bay.

He lost the leg in an on-board incident during a bad storm, which was the cause of a mast falling and crushing his leg. He was given a pegleg to replace the lost one. Because he has not been able to regain his 'sea legs' as yet, he has decided to try his luck on land. Hopefully he will get use to his peg leg with the stability of 'terra firma' and maybe someday return to his true mistriss, the sea.

His weapons are those of a sailor: cutlass, dagger, club/belaying pin.

His dress is still that of a sailor as well as his appearence...bronze skin, long haired tied in back, bandana on his head.

His 3-day stubble gives him a ruggedly hadsome appearence, while his smell of salty spray seems clean compared to the staled sweat of the city dwellers. The 3 point hat on his head gets tipped as a curtesy to ladies. He prefers to keep sober as that would very well lead worse walking troubles then what he has now.

He was from the Botany Bay, having been the victim of one of the 'wierd accidents' that befell the ship while transporting the witch's head. The ship and captain left him on the shore to further recover though he felt he was still hexed and was seeking out the party to help him deal with the 'curse'...

DM's Note: As Quinn has been a sea-dog for so long, he has insight into navigation and the sea.  He is able to guide himself by the stars, recognize good sailing weather, and when the seas themselves are favorable.  He was one of the crew who begged Bear of the Botany Bay to have the cursed package thrown overboard.  He had a sense that something was 'wrong' with the package.  Whether or not this was superstition or a developing 'sixth sense' has yet to be seen...


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2009)

Deuce, I've been thinking... what's the rule on using two weapons?  I think it's a possibility that Edvan may use a hand axe in each hand, depending.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 15, 2009)

According to the Compendium:

[sblock]
Two Weapons Combat
(Optional)
In many fantasy and adventure novels and
movies, characters can fight with two weapons,
carrying one weapon in each hand. If the DM
wants to simulate this in his campaign, he
may—at his option—allow a character to attack
with two weapons.
In this situation, a character who carries a
weapon in each hand gets one additional attack
per combat round. Both attacks take place during
his hand-to-hand combat phase, one after
the other. The attacker can decide each round
which weapon he uses first and which he uses
second. The second attack is at a penalty of - 4
to hit (but not to damage).
[/sblock]

I actually don't like this rule, since the penalty is not significant enough for me.  I'd be willing to say that the main weapon has a -3 penalty, and the offhand a -5.  What do you think?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 15, 2009)

and while you are thinking on Glass eys's question, what are your thoughts of Quinn useing the dagger in his off hand to block or parry rather then fight with? that being a typical on board fighting style and all. Shields tend to be a bit cumbersome among all those ropes.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 15, 2009)

Scott, no for now on the blocking with a small blade.  Your characters are not _yet_ experienced enough to be able to do such tricks with their various weapons.  _Yet._  The BECMI rules actually has rules for learning such skills with weapons or anything, such as blocking, disarming, and multiple attacks... but I plan on addressing that down the road...

<Cough> <Hint for Scott to keep that train of thought for later...>


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I'd be willing to say that the main weapon has a -3 penalty, and the offhand a -5.  What do you think?




That sounds fine but I think I'll stick with the hand axe/shield combo.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

T show him praticeing that style, he may ask to spar with Edvin or Hill, learning to block, disarm and maybe trip using weapons only. this would be done with wood weapons, maybe crits will do non-lethal (aka subduel) damage? and would be done during spare time.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, I may as well talk about my intentions now.  Pick whatever weapons you are most attracted to as it fits with your character, because I was planning to start introducing various weapon expertise starting at the second level.  There are some pretty cool things you can do with different weapons.  Quarterstaves have some nifty defensive traits, while some bashing weapons can be used to break weapons and shields.  For instance, someone skilled with a staff or club can use their weapon to try to deflect a successful attack away from them in case they want to act defensively, while someone skilled with a bow might try to fire an arrow in a way that causes an enemy to be delayed from moving their full movement because of having to keep their head down.  Someone skilled with a two-handed sword can use the pommel of the weapon to conduct a stun attack, etc.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

the weapons that are in his description are the weapons i wish tohave him stick with


----------



## Queenie (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey guys. I went away for the weekend and only realized now that I didn't post here about the absence. Sorry!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

49 lashes with a wet noodle at sunrise!


----------



## Queenie (Feb 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> 49 lashes with a wet noodle at sunrise!




Are you gonna do it?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2009)

:d


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Are you gonna do it?




I'll see if your husband wants that privilage ... if not...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2009)

Just added Quinn to the mix.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 16, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> ...Pick whatever weapons you are most attracted to as it fits with your character...




For Edvan, that'll be the hand axe.  And for the moment, his style will be hand axe and shield.  However, I see him as a close in fighter and the shield sort of gets in the way of that vision.  Most likely in the future I will end up discarding the shield to go with a hand axe in each hand.  Bow is certainly a secondary weapon choice for him.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 16, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Hey guys. I went away for the weekend and only realized now that I didn't post here about the absence. Sorry!




Hey, not a problem.  Hope you had a good time.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I'll see if your husband wants that privilage ... if not...







Deuce Traveler said:


> Just added Quinn to the mix.



 Yay!



GlassEye said:


> Hey, not a problem.  Hope you had a good time.



 We did. My husband's father's 70th and his grandfather's 90th birthday party on Valentine's Day. It was nice that the whole family gathered and my daughter got to see her cousins. They live more than 4+ hours away so we don't get to see them too often, only a few times a year.

Unfortunately for us they have no internet connection up there *twitch twitch*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

there there queeny, you can stop twitching now. youa re back to civilization.  just put your fingers back on the keyboard and all will be well.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> there there queeny, you can stop twitching now. youa re back to civilization.  just put your fingers back on the keyboard and all will be well.




I know, whew! I'm finally recovering from it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 17, 2009)

If no one objects, I can make the next post the characters meeting up since it seems you never intended to split up.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 17, 2009)

Fine by me, DT, though it would be nice to hear a response from Quinn.  Am I understanding correctly that it is really late at night?  Cuz, you know, Edvan needs his beauty sleep. 

And speaking of Edvan, we've been playing a little while now and you all have had a chance to get the feel for how I'm running him; I wanted to know if Edvan's 'accent' irritated anyone.  If it does, I would gladly set it aside for more normal speech patterns.


----------



## garyh (Feb 17, 2009)

The gang meeting back up is good by me, as is Edvan's accent.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 17, 2009)

Personally, I would like to not skip over Quinn meeting up with the others, I would prefer to read his beginnings with the group rather than gloss it over. And while I hadn't planned on it at the beginning, Lola did go off by herself so it might seem odd for everyone to show up now.

I'm not opposed to keeping it as is but I am also not opposed to getting everyone together if that is easier for you DT. I am just really big on making the story "work" smoothly. She could have sent an errand boy to give them a message where to meet her if that is better for you.

For the accent I am embarrassed to admit sometimes I have trouble knowing what he is saying but hey, I get the gist. Besides it might lead to some funny roleplaying if Lola mishears something  I'd say keep it if you enjoy it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2009)

Queenie said:


> ... edit....
> For the accent I am embarrassed to admit sometimes I have trouble knowing what he is saying but hey, I get the gist. Besides it might lead to some funny roleplaying if Lola mishears something  I'd say keep it if you enjoy it.




would it be easieah to undah stand if we pahk ah cah in the gi ahge? that is if you ah in new yoke city, that is.

argh , laddies and lasses, if it bein to ye likin, I can dispense wit the squid speek ifin it pleezes yees.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> would it be easieah to undah stand if we pahk ah cah in the gi ahge? that is if you ah in new yoke city, that is.
> 
> argh , laddies and lasses, if it bein to ye likin, I can dispense wit the squid speek ifin it pleezes yees.




I'm from Long Island so you'll have to try again 

I think the accents are fine. If I really can't understand I'll ask OOG


----------



## Fenris (Feb 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I'll see if your husband wants that privilage ... if not...




Get in line punk 



As for the accent, hey more power to you, I have touble keeping in the writing of an accent, but have had not problem with anyone's accent in reading them. So by all means continue.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok.  I'll wait a bit more for Quinn's response before continuing there.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Ok.  I'll wait a bit more for Quinn's response before continuing there.




responded. beware the artistic license.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

Arg, I be a most apologizin for me slowness of  a postin. I had a hankerin fer some curried beef and vedgies , D' Anjabou style and me attention got a wee bit distracted by me humble supper.

thar be no scurvy dogz on me crew!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2009)

No problem.  Glad we were able to integrate you well enough!


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 19, 2009)

Gah!  Computer problems at home _and_ work have been putting a cramp in my posting time.  Not resolved, yet, but here I am nonetheless.  At least until my head explodes and I take a mallet to my computers.



Queenie said:


> For the accent I am embarrassed to admit sometimes I have trouble knowing what he is saying but hey, I get the gist. Besides it might lead to some funny roleplaying if Lola mishears something  I'd say keep it if you enjoy it.






Fenris said:


> As for the accent, hey more power to you, I have touble keeping in the writing of an accent, but have had not problem with anyone's accent in reading them. So by all means continue.




Consistency is an issue.  I've never been able to pull off an accent before for any length of time.  I forget what I have done and usually go back to a more normal speech.  This time I told myself that I would try to keep it simple so it should be not much more than subject/verb disagreement (in person or tense) and a few misspellings.  I'll try to cut back on the misspellings to make it a bit more readable.  Anyway, thank you all for your comments.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Gah!  Computer problems at home _and_ work have been putting a cramp in my posting time.  Not resolved, yet, but here I am nonetheless.  At least until my head explodes and I take a mallet to my computers.




its a conspiacy..that's what it is.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 20, 2009)

Computer problems stink!!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 20, 2009)

Down with bad computers!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Welcome, Scott.  I imagine the jibber-jabber will expand exponentially with you here.





Ya know, I would have to say the jibber jabber has nearly come to a complete hault since i joined.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 22, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Ya know, I would have to say the jibber jabber has nearly come to a complete hault since i joined.




So start jabbing!

Me, I'm holding my breath to see what's going to happen next. The wait is killing me!!


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 22, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Ya know, I would have to say the jibber jabber has nearly come to a complete hault since i joined.




Oh no!  Scott killed the jibber-jabber!  



Queenie said:


> Me, I'm holding my breath to see what's going to happen next. The wait is killing me!!




Likely something horribly depraved.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2009)

*evil organ music plays in the background*

Edit: I am picturing something like a wax museum...


----------



## Queenie (Feb 23, 2009)

*runs with arms flailing* 



Yes, I am scared. And excited! This game is great


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2009)

now, if there were any neysayers as to the validity to the exceadingly great amoutns of hype i raised about dt and his threads storyline, let this be the proof !!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok all, here it is...

I have been down with some diabetes complications for the last two weeks and am now geting better. As such I am needing to get caugt up on jobs in progress. On top of that I have got my self hooked into trying for a play.

What that means is iIam going to be working late (I hope) and if I get a part, I will be praticing for my part if I get one. It is for a local community theater, but one that prides itself in prfessionalism.I will still be active in pbp, but i amy be reducing to like a very serious once per day poswting frequency.

Just wanted togive a heads up.

Scott DeWar


----------



## Queenie (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope you feel better soon Scott and good luck with the play!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 23, 2009)

No problem, Scott.  Just keep us in the loop.  Well, the boys are off looking for their wayward lady.  Where is Rovan going to start looking for Lola?  And don't worry guys... I'm sure she's just fine...


----------



## Fenris (Feb 23, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> No problem, Scott.  Just keep us in the loop.  Well, the boys are off looking for their wayward lady.  Where is Rovan going to start looking for Lola?  And don't worry guys... I'm sure she's just fine...




Liar.

Rovan told her the temple area so that is where he is headed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Where is Rovan going to start looking for Lola?  And don't worry guys... I'm sure she's just fine...




do you really expect us to believe that DT...come on man. we aren't _*that*_ gullible are we?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 23, 2009)

:d


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 25, 2009)

So...what's up, mates?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2009)

does somone else want tospeak or are you going to leave it to the old salt?


----------



## Queenie (Feb 25, 2009)

I bet Fenris would do it but Mon - Wed are his really busy days at work.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2009)

oh. that explains it. I was expecting him to do it actually.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2009)

for those who have not heard Reveille, a very respected and active member of En World has fallen into a coma. I waw DT is on his list of friends. 

 here is the link


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> for those who have not heard Reveille, a very respected and active member of En World has fallen into a coma. I waw DT is on his list of friends.
> 
> here is the link




Crap!  Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Queenie (Feb 26, 2009)

I saw that, it's terrible


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2009)

last i saw 4 hours after the first post, there were 4 pages of well wishers


----------



## Fenris (Mar 1, 2009)

Queenie said:


> I bet Fenris would do it but Mon - Wed are his really busy days at work.





True. A vast understatement, but true 

Sorry folks it was a tremendously busy week. Should be better this coming week.

And Scott, yes I tend to be the loquacious one and will be in the future, but you did just fine with Quinn  I don't think in that situation talking would have resulted in any different result anyway.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2009)

I am not sure what loquacious means...i am told 'chatty' ... but in all seriousness, I really did not expect any of them to talk. I actually expected them to do exactly what they did


----------



## Fenris (Mar 1, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am not sure what loquacious means...i am told 'chatty' ... but in all seriousness, I really did not expect any of them to talk. I actually expected them to do exactly what they did




I am afraid I am also verbose and even brobdingnagian in my vocabulary. But don't worry. Learning is fun 

And yeah you "spoke" their langauge just fine.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2009)

sorry, me lilliputian. not understnd such brobdingnag word


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 2, 2009)

And I shall endeavor to not be so foreseeable in the approximal future.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 4, 2009)

DT said:
			
		

> Edvan and Quinn were able to avoid the strikes of the other men by deflecting blows off shield and weapon.




Edvan dropped his shield and threw his weapon.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2009)

And Quinn carries no shield. By the way, am I to understand en world was down for about 6 hours?

from the characte sheet:

Armor: Chain Mail, Bandana

and. nothing. else.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 4, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> And Quinn carries no shield. By the way, am I to understand en world was down for about 6 hours?




I think it went down around 5ish. At least CM did.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2009)

that was frustrating ... no enworld during my normal awake hours...need sleep....


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry.  I had forgot Edvan dropped the shield.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 4, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Sorry.  I had forgot Edvan dropped the shield.




That's ok.  I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't getting an unfair advantage.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, if it makes Edvan feel better, he would have gotten hit with or without a shield. 

I believe Scott has found Quinn's voice.  Very cool!


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 5, 2009)

Alas, Edvan, the rescuer who needs rescuing.   Good thing he has friends.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't worry, Lola's pissed now, she'll take care of the baddie


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2009)

The narcotics were worth 7,500 gps and sold to Cascade, but 7,250 gps were 'spent' curing Rovan.  That means each character receives 1,450 xp plus another 100 xp role-playing bonus or a total of 1,550 xp, with 50gp that can also turn into xp if spent.  This puts each character up a level.  Lola lost all her possessions that she had on her, but has a nice dress she can't wear.  Sorry, Queenie.  Lola might have jumped up to level 3...  I'll take a closer look.  Everyone else should be level 2.

How did you like the chapter?


----------



## Queenie (Mar 6, 2009)

I LOVED it!!! Was very exciting and was on the edge of my seat for you to update! 

As for my stuff, I was thinking I should have clarified exactly what I had on me when I went off by myself. I'll have to check my character sheet, I bought all that extra stuff. Hopefully at least I remembered to get spare thieves tools 

edit: So is everything in that first grouping gone? *gulp*

Also, did they take her Ruby pendant?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2009)

I won't be a complete rat-bastard DM.  Let's say that Horace liked how the pendant looked on you...  the link to what the character sheets look like right now is at the first post of the playing the game section, and it looks like Quinn didn't level up as he is the new guy.  Let me know if there is anything you guys would like to see for the upcoming chapter... I tried to connect Hilmdyn and Rovan more in the last chapter since Rovan needed Hilmdyn's healing skills.  I considered the Chapter 2 mostly about Rovan and his condition, though Lola's capture shifted that a slight bit.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...ool-campaign-chapter-2-poison-providence.html


----------



## Queenie (Mar 6, 2009)

*sobs*

I'll be spending my 50gp on a new dagger, new thieves tools and whatever is left on clothes. I mean, a girl needs boots, right? lol

I'll have to find that post that lists the prices of stuff.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's my HP roll:

HP (2d4-2=4)


----------



## Fenris (Mar 6, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Lola lost all her possessions that she had on her, but has a nice dress she can't wear.




Eh hemm. No, she can wear that dress. In private. For Rovan.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2009)

woow. It was great! Loved it! when's the next chapter begin?

[for lola] aye mppit, iz be best warnin ye, don be a wearin that down at the docks, les ye and the captn bein thar together. [/for lola]


----------



## garyh (Mar 6, 2009)

That was a lot of fun.  You handled the unexpected party split very well, and nothing says "sword and sorcery" like a cult sacrificing a mai...  well, a woman.  

I'm going to be going on a vacation from March 7-13th, so while I'll post Friday, I'll then be offline for a week.  Please NPC Hilmdyn during that time.  Might be a good opportunity to focus on other characters (perhaps Edvan or Quinn).


----------



## Queenie (Mar 6, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Eh hemm. No, she can wear that dress. In private. For Rovan.



 :eyebrow waggle: 



Scott DeWar said:


> [for lola] aye mppit, iz be best warnin ye, don be a wearin that down at the docks, les ye and the captn bein thar together. [/for lola]



 Do girls regularly show up mostly naked at the docks? 



garyh said:


> That was a lot of fun.  You handled the unexpected party split very well, and nothing says "sword and sorcery" like a cult sacrificing a mai...  well, a woman.



  Some value "Experience" you know, lol



garyh said:


> I'm going to be going on a vacation from March 7-13th, so while I'll post Friday, I'll then be offline for a week.  Please NPC Hilmdyn during that time.  Might be a good opportunity to focus on other characters (perhaps Edvan or Quinn).



 Have fun!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the support, folks.  I am looking at focusing on Edvan next.   I need to think about how to frame the next chapter, so it might be until Sunday before we start the next one again.  Feel free to have dialogue, though.  I promise not to get Hilmdyn killed when I NPC him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2009)

frame the chapter or frame edvin?


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2009)

DT, this chapter was a lot of fun.  Thanks.  I'm also really liking the short, themed chapter format.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2009)

Edvan would look great in a frame.

I find that short events are better for PbP.  It would be hard trying to keep focused during a large dungeon crawl (WLD, anyone?).

Fenris, do you need the list of BECMI first level magic spells so you can choose another?  I can dig out my book if so.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 6, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Fenris, do you need the list of BECMI first level magic spells so you can choose another?  I can dig out my book if so.




Yes please.

And I second the motion that you have captured the essence of dark, gritty sword and sorcery well. The cult, the sacrifice, the weird sorcerer. As well as the rapid fortunes gained and squandered. It's going great though and yes the short format helps.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Fenris!

1st level Magic-User Spells
[sblock]
FIRST LEVEL MAGIC-USER SPELLS
1. Charm Person
2. Detect Magic
3. Floating Disc
4. Hold Portal
5. Light
6. Magic Missile
7. Protection from Evil
8. Read Languages
9. Read Magic
10. Shield
11. Sleep
12. Ventriloquism

Charm Person
Range: 120’
Duration: See below
Effect: One living “person” (see below)
This spell will only affect humans, demihumans,
and certain other creatures.
The victim is allowed a Saving Throw vs.
Spells. If the Saving Throw is successful,
the spell has no effect. If it is failed, the
victim will believe that the magic-user is
its “best friend,” and will try to defend
the magic-user against any threat,
whether real or imagined. The victim is
“Charmed.”

As a general rule, the “persons” affected
by this spell are all creatures
which look similar to humans in various
ways. It will not affect animals, magical
creatures (such as living statues), or
human-like creatures larger than ogres.
You will learn, through trial and error,
which monsters can be charmed.
If the magic-user can speak a language
that the Charmed victim understands,
the magic-user may give orders
to the victim. These orders should
sound like suggestions, as if ‘)ut between
friends.” These orders will usually
be obeyed, but orders that are contrary
to the victim’s nature (alignment and
habits) may be resisted. A victim will
refuse to obey if ordered to kill itself.
A Charm may last for months. The
victim may make another Saving Throw
every day, week, or month, depending
on its Intelligence. If you are Charmed,
your DM will tell you when to make the
new Saving Throw.

The Charm is automatically broken if
the magic-user attacks the victim,
whether by spell or by weapon. The
victim will fight normally if attacked by
the magic-user’s allies.

Detect Magic
Range: 0
Duration: 2 turns
Effect: Everything within 60’
When this spell is cast, the magic-user
will see all magical objects, creatures,
and places within range glow. This effect
will not last very long, and should be
saved until the magic-user wants to see if
something found during an adventure
is, in fact, magical. Example: Shortly
after casting this spell, a magic-user
walks into a room containing a door
locked by magic, a magical potion laying
nearby, and a treasure chest containing a
magic wand. All the magic will glow, but
only the door and potion will be seen;
the light of the glowing wand is hidden
by the treasure chest.

Floating Disc
Range: 0
Duration: 6 turns
Effect: Disc remains within 6’
This spell creates an invisible magical
horizontal platform about the size and
shape of a small round shield. It can
carry up to 5000 cn (500 pounds). It
cannot be created in a place occupied by
a creature or object. The floating disc is
created at the height of the magic-user’s
waist, and will always remain at that
height. It will automatically follow the
magic-user, remaining within 6’ at all
times. It can never be used as a weapon,
because it has no solid existence and
moves slowly. When the duration ends,
the floating disc will disappear, suddenly
dropping anything upon it.

Hold Portal
Range: 10’
Duration: 2-12 (2d6) turns
Effect: One door, gate, or similar portal

This spell will magically hold shut any
“portal” - for example, a door or gate.
A Knock spell will open the Hold Portal.
Any creature 3 or more hit dice
greater than the caster (including characters)
may break open a held portal in
one round’s time, but the portal will
relock if allowed to close within the
duration of the spell.

Light
Range: 120’
Duration: 6 turns + 1 turn per Level of
the magic-user
Effect: Volume of 30’ diameter
This spell creates a large ball of light, as
if a bright torch were lit. If the spell is
cast on an object (such as a coin), the
light will move with the object. If cast at
a creature’s eyes, the creature must
make a Saving Throw. If the Saving
Throw is failed, the victim will be
blinded by the light until the duration
ends. A blinded creature may not attack.
If the Saving Throw is successful, the
Light appears in the air behind the
intended victim.

Magic Missile
Range: 150’
Duration: 1 round
Effect: Creates 1 or more arrows
A Magic Missile is a glowing arrow,
created and shot by magic, which inflicts
2-7 (ld6+ 1) points of damage to any
creature it strikes. After the spell is cast,
the arrow appears next to the magicuser
and hovers there until the magicuser
causes it to shoot. When shot, it will
automatically hit any visible target. It will
move with the magic-user until shot or
until the duration ends. The Magic Missile
actually has no solid form, and
cannot be touched. A Magic Missile
never misses its target and the target is
not allowed a Saving Throw.

For every 5 levels of experience of the
caster, two more missiles are created by
the same spell. Thus a 6th Level Magicuser
may create three missiles. The missiles
may be shot at different targets.

Protection from Evil
Range: 0
Duration: 6 turns
Effect: The magic-user only
This spell creates an invisible magical
barrier all around the magic-user’s body
(less than an inch away). All attacks
against the magic-user are penalized by
- 1 to their Hit rolls, and the magic-user
gains a + 1 bonus to all Saving Throws,
while the spell lasts.

In addition, “enchanted” creatures
cannot even touch the magic-user! If a
magic weapon is needed to hit a creature,
that creature is called “enchanted.”

However, a creature that can be hit by a
silver weapon - a lycanthrope (werecreature),
for example - is not an “enchanted”
creature. The barrier thus
completely prevents all from attacks
from those creatures unless they use
missile weapons.

This spell will not affect a Magic Missile
spell. If the Magic-user attacks anything
during the spell’s duration, the
effect changes slightly. “Enchanted”
creatures are then able to touch the
magic-user, but the Hit roll and Saving
Throw adjustments still apply until the
spell duration ends.

Read Languages
Range: 0
Duration: 2 turns
Effect: The magic-user only
This spell will allow the magic-user to
read, not speak, any unknown languages
or codes, including treasure maps, secret
symbols, and so forth, until the duration
ends.

Read Magic
Range: 0
Duration: 1 turn
Effect: The magic-user only
This spell will allow the magic-user to
read, not speak, any magical words or
runes, such as those found on magic
scrolls and other items. Unfamiliar
magic writings cannot be understood
without using this spell. However, once a
magic-user reads a scroll or runes with
this spell, that magic can be read or
spoken later (without) using a spell. All
spell books are written in magical words,
and only their owners may read them
without using this spell.

Shield
Range: 0
Duration: 2 turns
Effect: The magic-user only
This spell creates a magical barrier all
around the magic-user (less than an inch
away). It moves with the magic-user.
While the duration lasts, the magic-user
becomes Armor Class 2 against missiles,
and AC 4 against all other attacks.

If a Magic.Missile is shot at a magicuser
protected by this spell, the magicuser
may make a Saving Throw VS.
Spells (one Saving Throw per missile). If
successful, the Magic Missile will have
no effect.

Sleep
Range: 240‘
Duration: 4-16 (4d4) turns
Effect: 2-16 Hit Dice of living creatures
within a 40’ square area
This spell will put creatures to sleep for
up to 16 turns. It will only affect creatures
with 4 + 1 Hit Dice or less - generally,
small or man-sized creatures. All the
creatures to be affected must be within a
40’ x 40’ area. The spell will not work
against Undead or very large creatures,
such as dragons. Any sleeping creature
can be awakened by force (such as a slap
or kick). A sleeping creature may be
killed with a single blow of any edged
weapon, regardless of its hit points.
Your Dungeon Master will roll to find
the total Hit Dice of monsters affected,
using 2d8. The victims get no Saving
Throw.

Ventriloquism
Range: 60’
Duration: 2 turns
Effect: One item or location
This spell will allow the magic-user to
make the sound of his or her voice to
come from somewhere else, such as a
statue, animal, dark corner, and so forth.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2009)

what is WLD? weapons of light deatruction (vs paper airplanes being a weapon of math distraction)


----------



## Fenris (Mar 6, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> what is WLD? weapons of light deatruction (vs paper airplanes being a weapon of math distraction)




World's Largest Dungeon


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2009)

What Fenris said.

GlassEye, would you mind if I create an NPC that finds Edvan in the city and is from Edvan's hometown?  I was thinking of someone who left to go to the city years back with his sister when they were poor, but he made his fortune somehow...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2009)

Fenris said:


> World's Largest Dungeon




Ah, heard of that. I vote : not right now please.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 7, 2009)

It IS very difficult to get your head into a huge dungeon crawl in pbp. It's exciting at first but eventually it's just tedious and boring. 

Re: the length, I think it's pretty good. Though I was surprised that ending snuck up on us so fast. For now I am enjoying the little neat story lines. Course, I don't like being so poor, but as, such is the gritty life 

DO you have the link for the equipment thread?


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 7, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> GlassEye, would you mind if I create an NPC that finds Edvan in the city and is from Edvan's hometown?  I was thinking of someone who left to go to the city years back with his sister when they were poor, but he made his fortune somehow...




That's fine by me.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 7, 2009)

Queenie, scroll down here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/248479-dts-sword-sorcery-campaign-becmi-wilderlands-8.html


----------



## garyh (Mar 7, 2009)

Just a reminder that I'll be on vacation and away from the internet for a week, and should be back to posting on 3/15.  Have fun, folks!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2009)

quinn purches the following equipment

rum and laughter 10 gp

1 cross bow, light 30 gp

1 quiver of bolts (30) 10 gp

now a typical sailor: broke and drunk.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 8, 2009)

Queenie, I'll be updating by Monday night the latest, so please let me know when Lola's shopping list is finished.

Scott de War: Your character will get 50xp for spending 50gp.  I'll update.

Anyone who needs to pray or study spells needs to let me know what they are choosing to start with.  Fenris, I need you to pick the next spell you are learning.

Edvan, Rovan, and Hilmdyn went up a level each and their players need to roll 1d8, 1d4, and 1d6 respectively.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2009)

My roll: 1d8=6


----------



## Queenie (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay, for Lola:

Thieves Tools 25
Dagger 3
Boots 1
Middle Class Clothes 5
Backpack 5
Cloak 1
Mirror 5
Waterskin 1
Small Sack 1

I believe that leaves 3 gold pieces.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> quinn purches the following equipment
> 
> rum and laughter 10 gp
> 
> ...




already spent.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok, I waited long enough.  Updating the posts now and rolled for Hilmdyn's hit points.  I also chose the characters' spells.  Rovan still needs to choose his next first level spell, but it will have to wait until the next time the character sleeps.   These are the current character sheets:

Lola (Queenie)

[sblock]
Name: Lola
Class: Thief
Level: 3
HP: 7
AC: 8

Strength: 14
Intelligence: 14
Wisdom: 13
Dexterity: 13
Constitution: 8
Charisma: 16

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 13
Magic Wands: 14
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 13
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15 (14 vs Spells)

Weapons: Dagger

Armor: 

Equipment: Thieves' Tools, Ruby Pendant, Backpack, Cloak, Mirror, Waterskin, Small Sack, Middle class clothes, Boots, 3gp

At Home: Set of Middle Class Clothes, Set of fine clothes, Petticoat, Iron Spike x 12, Hammer, Standard Ration, Torch, Letter opener (acts as dagger), Sling, 10 stones, Gossamer see-through gown,


Languages: Common, Thieves Cant, (One other)

XP: 2,597

Skills: 
Open Locks: 25%
Find Traps: 20%
Remove Traps: 20%
Climb Walls: 89%
Move Silently: 30%
Hide in Shadows: 20%
Pick Pockets: 30%
Hear Noise: 40%

Background: As a baby, Lola was left at the city orphanage, having been abandoned by her parents for reasons revealed only to the head mistress. She was a good child, and pretty, but every time she was considered for adoption the potential parents would leave the Mistress's office and then the orphanage without her. Over the years she was disappointed many times until hope just faded from her heart. She grew into a feisty teen, often running off and getting in trouble before being dragged back. Eventually at the age of 16 she left the orphanage and never returned.

She spent the next year living on the streets, learning how to get by. She drifted from place to place picking up unsavory skills, using her looks and charms to get out of trouble if caught. But stealing wasn't doing the job and she was often hungry and homeless. At 17 she was approached by the madam of the Naughty Nanny, who saw through the dirt and grime to her pretty looks and offered her a position there, knowing she could fetch a good price. The thought of food every night, a roof over her head, a nice room and clothes was very appealing at this point so she agreed. She quickly learned how easy it was to steal from the rich nobles and merchants who were her clients.

Six months after she started working there she met Roland Van der Vass, a handsome noble from a known and influential family, who took a liking to her. She had mostly turned off her feelings, it was important to survive this job, but Roland treated her better than any of the other inconsiderate customers she entertained. At first it took some time of longing glances before he figured out how to obtain her. After that he came to her often, frequently paying for the entire night, sometimes bringing her fancy meals or gifts, occasionally all he wanted to do the entire night was talk or sleep. It was difficult for her to keep her emotions and heart to herself; he was the only person in her life to ever really show her consideration.

One fateful night Roland was not her first customer, another noble came to her earlier in the evening. He was drunk and rough and Lola demanded him to leave. This angered him and not being used to told no, he decided to take what he wanted anyway. She tried to fend off his brutal attack but was unsuccessful. Roland had come for her that evening and when he approached her room heard her struggle. He broke down the door and seeing her so treated so badly he impulsively blasted the noble with a spell. The man turned to Roland and drew his sword but before he could attack him Lola ran her dagger through his heart and killed him. Roland quickly comforted her and without discussion he replaced her dagger with his own, taking the responsibility for the murder.

After that she didn't see him for almost two long, tortuous months. He had a trial which she heard about from other customers at the whorehouse. She was afraid she would never see him again, that he regretted his actions, that he hated her or blamed her, especially after hearing he was cast out from his family. But one night he did come to her and though he couldn't pay for her she lied to the mistress so she could see him. He professed his feelings for her, told her he wanted a future with her in it, and begged her to leave the Naughty Nanny, that it was no longer the place for her. She stiffened at talk of the future and while she didn't want to say no, she told him she needed time to think and would let him know the next day. He gave her an address where to meet him the next day.

It didn't take Lola long to know the right thing to do. He cared about her and though his feelings for her terrified her, she didn't want to lose him. She went to the Madam who was not happy with Lola leaving but she gave her no choice. She quickly packed up some of the dresses that didn't really belong to her and a few other little trinkets she had collected and hurried off into the night to find Rovan. He was surprised but very happy to see her that night and he spent the night speaking of plans of them always being together and working together to bring him back to the status he was used to, and the wealth he wanted to share with her. Lola didn't care, she just wanted to be by his side, money or not. 

And so, their adventuring career would begin.

DM's Note: Lola has just recently left the Naughty Nannies, and so therefore has not yet built up a second occupation and skill set.  She is adapt at understanding men and women, and knows how to turn the desires of a man she converses with against him.  She can both charm and frustrate.  She has an equal understanding towards women, but in a different way.  Lola can taunt women into a frenzy with a look and a few choice words.  She is talented at pulling information from fellow commoners in order to discover rumors.  Her training at the Naughty Nannies involves being a masseuse among other abilities that need little imagination.  Since the Naughty Nannies were not completely a legitimate business, Lola also learned how to forge city documents, such as inspection and registration forms.  Her writing skills are considerable and near Rovan's own.  Because of this and some kind of unknown latent talent, she can try to read magic scrolls, both divine and arcane, although at her level of experience there is a great chance that she may cause more harm than good.
[/sblock]

Rovan the Mage (Fenris)

[sblock]
Name: Rovan the Mage
Class: Magic-User
Level: 2
HP: 7 (roll 1d4+3)
AC: 8

Strength: 9
Intelligence: 14
Wisdom: 13
Dexterity: 15
Constitution: 18
Charisma: 11

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 13
Magic Wands: 14
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 13
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15

Weapons: Staff, Throwing Dagger, Silver Dagger

Armor: None

Equipment: Spellbook, Small Sack, Waterskin, House der Vess Signet Ring, Standard Ration x6, 54gp, 3sp, 9cp., Backpack, Middle Class clothes, Boots, Cloak, Lantern, flask of oil x5, Tinderbox

At Home: 70gp bed and dresser set

Buried in Yard: Human head in a sack

Languages: Common, <one more>

Spellbook:
1st level- Read Magic, Detect Magic, Sleep, Magic Missile (pick one more spell)

Memorized Spells:
1st level (3 from spellbook/day)- Magic Missile x2, Sleep

XP: 2,550

Background: Roland Van der Vess was a young noble from the well know Van der Vess family. Roland grew up in the luxury and indulgence that being a noble brings. Good breeding and a love of exercise lead Roland to being very fit and healthy, he never got sick. He grew up learning all the things a good noble does, how to ride, how to behave in proper society, which fork to use and so on. But he was smart and took to his lessons well and studied maps and old stories. He wasn’t as strong as his older brother, Tristan who was a squire and then a knight. But young Roland was bright and was sent off to the famed Overlord's School of Ancient Knowledge to learn to be a magic user. Rovan proved to be fairly adept at magic and learned well.

In his off time he liked to wander the city, spending freely on drinks and women. That was how he met Lola. She was one of the most beautiful women Roland had ever met and was quickly smitten with her. He didn’t care that she worked at the Naughty Nannie. She was beautiful and he desired her. Like man nobles in the city, he was used to getting what he wanted. He came to see her quite often, but was always unlucky enough to not get there early enough before she was claimed. When he finally got his chance with her he treated her so well, with kindness and tenderness that it confused Lola and made her heart a little less hard. 

So it was that the saw each other as they could, their relationship and feelings for each other growing slowly, until one night Roland came looking for Lola and heard screams coming from behind her door. He opened it to find another young noble viciously beating Lola. Roland snapped and cast a spell which struck the noble. Enraged, the other noble threw Lola to the side, drew his sword and raised it to strike Roland. A most curious look crossed his face however before he fell to the floor, a dagger sticking from his back, and Lola staring at him from where the noble fell. That mutual act of defense, Roland saving Lola from a severe beating that may have killed her, and Lola stabbing the noble to save Roland showed the other the depth of their feelings for each other. 

The screams drew a crowd though and Roland quickly drew out Lola’s dagger and replaced it with one of his own, in the noble’s chest. There was a brief investigation during which the local magistrate was bribed and the killing ruled self-defense. The young man though was Chalan Hofran, and his family swore vengeance on Roland for his death, ruling or no ruling. Partly to save face and protect themselves polictically and partly to punish Roland for defending a whore, his family disowned him, casting him out onto the street.

Bereft of family, Roland changed his name since he could no longer use his family name. He took part of his last name and first name and combined them to make Rovan. Rovan the Mage. His skills as a magician were modest, but sufficient that his old masters at Overlord’s were willing to employ him for various tasks. Helping in the laboratories, classrooms and running errands. His friends, all nobles of course, turned their backs on him when he plummeted from social status and wealth. He sought out Lola, he could no longer afford her services but found that his act of saving her, of protecting her so moved her that she didn’t care that he had lost his title and money. Here was a person who was not shallow and cared about him. Who loved him for who he was. Roland convinced Lola to leave the Naughty Nanny and join him. For Roland was still a noble by birth and he enjoyed the wealth and power he had had.

He had a plan. To survive the streets, to gain wealth and power anyway they could and to rise up and reclaim his place. But not among his family. In spite of his family. He would create his own title, his own power. He just needed a few friends to help him along the way.

DM's Notes: Unlike the other PCs, Rovan has a large vocabulary and finds reading quite easy.  He is also talented in speaking in specific dialects and can speak languages accurately even when he is not completely familiar with the words.  His education has allowed him skill in lore, so he is better able to identify the origins of both magical items along with domestic and foreign works of art.  Rovan can easily mingle among aristocracy if need be due to his noble heritage, and still has an ear to some of the recent political intrigue.
[/sblock]

Edvan Chelwhistle (GlassEye)

[sblock]
Name: Edvan Chelwhistle
Class: Fighter
Level: 2
HP: 13 (roll 1d8-1)
AC: 1

Strength: 13
Intelligence: 8
Wisdom: 12
Dexterity: 16
Constitution: 7
Charisma: 12

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 12
Magic Wands: 13
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 14
Dragon Breath: 15
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 16

Weapons: Hand-axe x2, Longbow, Arrows x20, Silver-tipped Arrow x5,
Silver dagger

Armor: Banded Mail, Shield

Equipment: Waterskin, Iron Ration x6, Fipple Flute, Small Sack, 79gp, 2sp, 5cp., Backpack, Boots, Middle Class Clothes, Lantern, Flask of Oil x3, TinderBox, Small Sack x2, Father's Coat

At Home: 50gp of furnishings (cot and blankets and curtains), Metal flask with Magister Chimera's Magical Cure-All, Wooden lap-desk w/ ink, quills, and parchment, Bundles of flowers (bought over the course of many days from the cute flower-seller down the street)

Languages: Common

XP: 2,525

Edvan's family were yeomanry and displaced by the fighting, retreated to the city, and eventually succumbed to an outbreak of illness. This left him alone in the city with a slender connection to the local guard because of his father's status. They throw him an odd job once in a while, either for errands or to provide security for material coming in from the docks.  But he mostly survives by playing the fipple flute in whatever tavern will pay him with a hot meal & a spot by the fire. He's not stupid but he's not the brightest by any means.  He has a chronic cough, related to the illness that killed the rest of his family, which also caused damage to his lungs, and accounts for his lower constitution. He wears his father's coat (a bit too large & decorative braid and brass buttons long sold for whatever coin they could bring), and has three hand-axes tucked into his belt.

Rovan has been teaching Edvan how to read and write lately, as Edvan is a curious sort with a considerable imagination.  The two practice over cups at their favorite bar, which unsurprisingly doesn't help the lessons.

DM's Notes: Edvan knows about soldiering.  He can recognize small and seige weapons and is familiar with their purposes, as it was a skill he learned from his father.  He gets along instinctively with professional soldiers and militia, is a welcome face in most bars since he has provided entertainment or augmented protection for cheap (during call-ups because of occasional riots), and has a strong ear for music, song, and tales.
[/sblock]

Hilmdyn Stoneheart (garyh)

[sblock]
Name: Hilmdyn Stoneheart
Class: Cleric
Level: 2
HP: 8 (1d6-1)
AC: 4

Strength: 15
Intelligence: 8
Wisdom: 15
Dexterity: 8
Constitution: 8 
Charisma: 15

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 11
Magic Wands: 12
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 14
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15 (14 vs Spells)

Weapons: Warhammer, Sling, Lead Pellet x30, Silver Pellet x5

Armor: Banded Mail, Shield

Equipment: Backpack, Standard Rations: 2, Waterskin, Wooden Holy Symbol of Mahl, 55gp, 2cp, Boots, Cloak, Middle Class Clothes, Silver Holy Symbol of Mhal, Vial of Holy Water, Lantern, TinderBox, Flask of Oil x5, Mirror, Large Sack, Coat

Languages: Common

Deity: Mhal, god of stone

XP: 2,550

Turn Undead (2d6)
Skeleton: T
Zombie: T
Ghoul: 7
Wight: 9
Wraith: 11

Spells (2 from list a day): Cure Light Wounds, Cause Lights Wounds, Detect Evil, Detect Magic, Light, Darkness, Protection from Evil, Purify Food and Water, Remove Fear, Fear, Resist Cold

Prepared Spells: Cure Light Wounds x2

Background: History: Hilmdyn hales from the small frontier village of Hlymadle, over 100 miles from the City-State, and well outside its protection. Despite a childhood disease that sapped his stamina, Hilmdyn is very strong, and that combined with his common sense and force of personality, lead him to be an apprentice shaman for his village. A year ago, his village was under assualt from a death-worshipping cleric and his rough band of orcs and humans, and Hilmdyn was sent to the City-State to find aid. He found none, and now he's been drawn into the City-State, and does not know how his tribe has fared in his absence. Hilmdyn had been staying in the stables of the Tripping Trident Tavern, stretching the meager copper he had come to the City-State with as far as he could. When that ran out, though, he was forced to agree to stay on at the Trident as a laborer and occassional bouncer to keep a roof over his head and some small amount of food in his belly.

DM's Notes: Hilmdyn has picked up a number of skills at his young age.  He learned how about mines and how to track veins of ore by his early teenage years.  During his time in Hilmdyn he also found that his strength was an asset in trying to find work, and he has labored as a dock worker at the harbor, and bouncer and stableboy at the Tripping Trident.  He learned the value of coin during this time, as well as public speaking.  Hilmdyn has developed a knack for conversation, and he is adapt at haggling for prices as well as moving people to passionate outrage with his rhetoric.  He hopes to use this ability to one day influence the people of the City-State to send a force in order to liberate his people.

Because of their similar occupations, the first close friend he has made thus far is Edvan, who plays dice with him for copper at the Tripping Trident Tavern at least once a week.  He smirks at Edvan's attempts to learn how to read, however.  He finds letters uninteresting, though he does have deep appreciation for the power of words through speech.
[/sblock]

Quinn (Scott DeWar)
[sblock]
Name: Quinn Setmore
Class: Fighter
Level: 1
HP: 10
AC: 7

Strength: 13
Intelligence: 11
Wisdom: 15
Dexterity: 5 
Constitution: 16
Charisma: 13

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 12
Magic Wands: 13
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 14
Dragon Breath: 15
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 16 (15 vs Spells)

Weapons: Cutlass (acts as a short sword, 1d6), Dagger (1d4), Belaying Pin (acts as a club, 1d4), Light Crossbow (1d6), Bolts: 30

Armor: Chain Mail, Bandana

Equipment: Backpack, Torch, Tinderbox, Standard Rations: 3, Wineskin, 2cp, 3sp, 1gp

Languages: Common

XP: 1,600

Background: Quinn recently arrived from sailing the high seas with the Botany Bay.

He lost the leg in an on-board incident during a bad storm, which was the cause of a mast falling and crushing his leg. He was given a pegleg to replace the lost one. Because he has not been able to regain his 'sea legs' as yet, he has decided to try his luck on land. Hopefully he will get use to his peg leg with the stability of 'terra firma' and maybe someday return to his true mistriss, the sea.

His weapons are those of a sailor: cutlass, dagger, club/belaying pin.

His dress is still that of a sailor as well as his appearence...bronze skin, long haired tied in back, bandana on his head.

His 3-day stubble gives him a ruggedly hadsome appearence, while his smell of salty spray seems clean compared to the staled sweat of the city dwellers. The 3 point hat on his head gets tipped as a curtesy to ladies. He prefers to keep sober as that would very well lead worse walking troubles then what he has now.

He was from the Botany Bay, having been the victim of one of the 'wierd accidents' that befell the ship while transporting the witch's head. The ship and captain left him on the shore to further recover though he felt he was still hexed and was seeking out the party to help him deal with the 'curse'...

DM's Note: As Quinn has been a sea-dog for so long, he has insight into navigation and the sea. He is able to guide himself by the stars, recognize good sailing weather, and when the seas themselves are favorable. He was one of the crew who begged Bear of the Botany Bay to have the cursed package thrown overboard. He had a sense that something was 'wrong' with the package. Whether or not this was superstition or a developing 'sixth sense' has yet to be seen...
[/sblock]


Chapter 3 being written now... Revenge and Rememberance


----------



## Fenris (Mar 11, 2009)

DT:
My next spell will be Read Langauges, spell selection for the day is dandy.

And: HP roll:

1d4+3=5 

So that should give Rovan 12 HP.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 11, 2009)

In another level, Fenris, your wizard will likely pass my fighter in hit points.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok Fenris.  Let's say you learned it from one of your old friends at the University.


----------



## garyh (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm happy with CLWx2 for my spells.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 17, 2009)

Good deal!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know why my players are so skeptical on what could be a lucrative mission...


----------



## Queenie (Mar 19, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I don't know why my players are so skeptical on what could be a lucrative mission...




 I wonder why...


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 19, 2009)

Shoulda waited 'til we were liquored up a little more I guess.   Oh, wait, you said players.  But then again, it still applies.

Maybe it's the 'Revenge' part of the title.  I keep imagining that Erin will jump out, laugh maniacally, and say, "Gotcha, suckers!"


----------



## Fenris (Mar 19, 2009)

Nah, the revenge part comes when the undead corpses of the purple robed preist and Tretchner rise from the garbage pile.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmmm... undead priests... I like that one!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2009)

stop giving the dm ideas, dogone it!! he is evil and devious enough as it is that he needs no more help to kill us off!


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 19, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I don't know why my players are so skeptical on what could be a lucrative mission...




I've actually been giving this some serious thought.  I can only speak for myself, obviously, but I think it boils down to forgetting the theme/style of the game.  Typically if I encountered this situation in a game my pc would take on the job to gather evidence and turn the guilty parties over to the local law.  But is this what any 'hero' in a sword and sorcery novel do?  I doubt it.  Maybe this is a wrong interpretation, but those novels give me a strong 'live for the moment for tomorrow we die' vibe.  I guess I need a WWCD (What Would Conan Do?) bracelet to keep my mind in the game.  Anyway, just a thought/answer to the comment you made and perhaps a small explanation for Edvan's comments in my last IC post.

By the way, just wanted to say, kudos to GaryH.  I think Hilmdyn's reaction to the job was most true to the sword and sorcery genre as well as uncomplicated but still entertaining.


----------



## garyh (Mar 20, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> By the way, just wanted to say, kudos to GaryH.  I think Hilmdyn's reaction to the job was most true to the sword and sorcery genre as well as uncomplicated but still entertaining.




Thanks.    It may help that I am, in fact, currently reading some classic REH Conan.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 20, 2009)

All of you guys are doing great.  I'm just poking fun.  And I love the Savage Sword of Conan series from Marvel Comics.  The tall comics from the 70s and 80s based on Howard's work.  Right now I am reading some of REH's other works, and just finished his Solomon Kane tales.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 22, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> I've actually been giving this some serious thought.  I can only speak for myself, obviously, but I think it boils down to forgetting the theme/style of the game.  Typically if I encountered this situation in a game my pc would take on the job to gather evidence and turn the guilty parties over to the local law.  But is this what any 'hero' in a sword and sorcery novel do?  I doubt it.  Maybe this is a wrong interpretation, but those novels give me a strong 'live for the moment for tomorrow we die' vibe.  I guess I need a WWCD (What Would Conan Do?) bracelet to keep my mind in the game.  Anyway, just a thought/answer to the comment you made and perhaps a small explanation for Edvan's comments in my last IC post.
> 
> By the way, just wanted to say, kudos to GaryH.  I think Hilmdyn's reaction to the job was most true to the sword and sorcery genre as well as uncomplicated but still entertaining.




Would you like us to be a little more gritty? I mean, my character is gritty, I think, and in this case there was no way she'd turn this down but I thought being somewhat drunk she would state the obvious a few times


----------



## Queenie (Mar 22, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> All of you guys are doing great.  I'm just poking fun.  And I love the Savage Sword of Conan series from Marvel Comics.  The tall comics from the 70s and 80s based on Howard's work.  Right now I am reading some of REH's other works, and just finished his Solomon Kane tales.




I have never read them. Is there anything I should know, like, in regard to this game and how you see our characters?


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 22, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Would you like us to be a little more gritty? I mean, my character is gritty, I think, and in this case there was no way she'd turn this down but I thought being somewhat drunk she would state the obvious a few times




No, play however you want.  It was only meant as a comment on my own state of mind/playing.  I've _read_ a little Sword & Sorcery a long time ago but never tried to play in that style.  Please don't think I meant it as a criticism of how anyone else was playing.  

Just so you all know, I've enjoyed how things have been going so far and like all the characters and interactions they have.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't know, i have to say taht this game is going exactly as i had anticipated. You know: thourghly enjoyable. So , I guess i will have to continue enjoying this game. Oh well..


----------



## Queenie (Mar 22, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> No, play however you want.  It was only meant as a comment on my own state of mind/playing.  I've _read_ a little Sword & Sorcery a long time ago but never tried to play in that style.  Please don't think I meant it as a criticism of how anyone else was playing.
> 
> Just so you all know, I've enjoyed how things have been going so far and like all the characters and interactions they have.




No, I didn't think it was a criticism at all. But you are right, if the game is to have a Conan style then we heroes will be a little different than your typical NG D&D heroes. I made my character to be that way specifically so it would be easier to play "let's go steal a gem!" than "let's go turn in the thieves!"

However, I am more a poster of CM and over there it's anything goes. So I have been cautious here, not really knowing where the correct line of etiquette is. 

And Scott, I for one am very glad you joined up.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2009)

I think we have a fair amount of leeway.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2009)

I would say we probably take a few more liberties then what the grandma clause of the pg rating here is supposed to be. personally. in my most humble opinion.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, the trick is to treat the posts as if they are going to appear in a 1920s or 1930s pulp magazine.  That is the danger and wickedness is touched enough upon to give a certain sense and feeling, but in no ways is gratuitess violence graphically portrayed.  Tantalize and allow the imagination to fly without giving explicit details that would get censored.  A lot of horridness usually happens 'off-screen' or by something in the shadows.

As for the characters, they can be true heroes, but there is rarely a law abiding authority figure they can turn to.  The politicians, guards, merchants, diplomats, and so on are usually decadent and corrupt so the PCs in such a world might decide upon their own code of conduct in order to survive.  Such men might behave differently in a more ethical society.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2009)

20's to 30's pulp fiction. I can understant that concept. On that note, can I have a special hollowed out pegleg with a secret compartment for a hidden dagger? if so, how much would that cost?

(just thinking of how to spend his soon noble hearted ill gotten gains


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 24, 2009)

I like the idea.  For that kind of custom job, let's say 60gp.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2009)

then i hope i get at leaast 60 gold out of this heist.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok, so I want to use this thread to get the plan together.  The entire group is going to create a barricade and wait?  How will you know when to put the barricade up or will you put it up at nightfall?  Is everyone going to hide in the shadows?  When will you get into position?  Any other preparations or plans?


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 25, 2009)

Much depends on when Erin said the wagon is likely to leave.  I don't remember if he said or not.  I posted a rough plan IC but there hasn't been much comment on it.   The basic idea is choose a spot (Lola's darkened, sharp corner works fine) hopefully with a low roof or balcony where Rovan can perch to get a good view and an alley not too far from the bend.  We steal a wagon and horse, something that can be used to block retreat quickly after the wagon passes.  The other three move obstacles (barrels, crates, whatever we can lay our hands on) into the road to block it.  Their wagon arrives and cannot pass, Rovan casts _sleep_ and takes out the driver and guards.  If the _sleep_ doesn't work for some reason we've got the wagon to block retreat.  We kill resistors, take what we want and then leave.  Horse, wagon, & blockage will need to be acquired earlier in the day; at least early enough to allow for any unforeseen difficulties.  Crude, and hopefully effective.  Suggested refinements (or outright new plans) welcome.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2009)

the besdt plans are the simple ones...fewer things can go wrong. I like a simple plan. 

so if i understand this right,

1. blockage in the narrow street right after the bend.

2. after they pass a designated point where we will have a posted look out, the horse and wagon will be moved in to block the narrow street. ( maybe we can un hitch the wqgon from the horse and just leave the way blocked by the wagon, keeping the horse? )

3. rovan hides on a balcony or roof top, casts sleep on driver and guards. any survivors, they will be "madicinally bloodletted" (in blunt-iese: killed)

4. we make a quick getaway, and all re-meet somwhere(but where?) 

5. sell the gems and split the loot.

does that sound right?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 25, 2009)

The wagon will leave at midnight the next day.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 26, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> We steal a wagon and horse, something that can be used to block retreat quickly after the wagon passes.  The other three move obstacles (barrels, crates, whatever we can lay our hands on) into the road to block it.  Their wagon arrives and cannot pass, Rovan casts _sleep_ and takes out the driver and guards.  If the _sleep_ doesn't work for some reason we've got the wagon to block retreat.  We kill resistors, take what we want and then leave.




It's a good plan. 

I would probably block the road ahead with the wagon, and when they stop, the rest of us put out the crates and boxes behind them. It will be a lot harder to get a wagon into place then some crates. I think. lol

Otherwise sounds good! If we can find a spot that Rovan can see down the road he can signal us to when they are coming to they are ready and we can get our wagon into the street. I'm not sure how long we can block the road without causing suspicion.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2009)

and if we unhitch the stolen wagon from the horse, that will make it harder to move it out of the way. if we were to put the trash in front, they might be able tocrash right through. with the wagon in fron, less likely.  all good points queeny. 

so, hilmden with the stolen wagon and horse in front, Roven topside as look out ad arcane support, edvin, erin and quinn in back to move the crates and such (?) and lola in fornt with hilmden to do any thing from that direction(?)

how is tha tsounding all?


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 26, 2009)

If we block the way forward with the wagon I think we can dispense with the crates and barrels.  Thinking about it I've come to realize that it is difficult and slow to get a horse to move a wagon backwards.  I don't think blocking the way behind is necessary.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2009)

hmmm. good point. simplicity again. good.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 26, 2009)

All sounds good to me. Bring the cart out, stop them, sleep them, grab and go.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2009)

good! now  where to find a cart to steal . . .


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, one last clarification.  Once a wagon is grabbed, the group plans to have someone ride in front of the target wagon?  Are you planning on driving the cart from the funeral parlor or to have everyone wait along the Street of Crafts?


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 27, 2009)

I would guess we all wait at our ambush site.  The only problem is if they change routes...


----------



## Queenie (Mar 27, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Ok, one last clarification.  Once a wagon is grabbed, the group plans to have someone ride in front of the target wagon?  Are you planning on driving the cart from the funeral parlor or to have everyone wait along the Street of Crafts?




I'm not really understanding the question.

I think you are asking if we are jumping the wagon with the gems at the funeral parlor or somewhere else. I think the plan is that we block the road at the dark bend and jump them there.

Rovan will be up on a roof to signal us when he sees the wagon coming towards us. Our previously stolen wagon will already be in place at that point, I think.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, got it Queenie.  Well, unless there are any details someone would like to add, expect an update tonight.  Maybe your characters should discuss stealing a wagon in IC.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2009)

hmmm, how does a pirate, erm i mean sailor , steal a wagon. a ship is one thing, but this is land. there are different phisics of laws to worry about here


----------



## Queenie (Mar 28, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> hmmm, how does a pirate, erm i mean sailor , steal a wagon. a ship is one thing, but this is land. there are different phisics of laws to worry about here




A one legged pirate erm sailor no less


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2009)

hi diddle ye dee, a sailor's life for me!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2009)

quinn has noathing further to do, so he is ready to go. grabbing some rope along the way there.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 7, 2009)

Queenie, sorry to hear you and your family have been sick.  Hope you are getting over it now.  Feel better!


----------



## Queenie (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks. I finally got to the doctor today and have some mucho antibiotics so hopefully they will start working soon. It's not easy to rest when your 4 year old has a double ear infection too


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2009)

oh no. I know you are not haveng fun with the flue, but your little baby is reeely sick. bummer.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear it.  Having sick kids is always rough, and double when you are one of the sickies.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 9, 2009)

It's not even the flu, it's a bad sinus infection and bronchitis. Ugh, I'm sick of being sick! But I bet tomorrow I will start feeling better. She's resilient like most kids and doesn't want to rest but she is already feeling much better.

Thanks guys for the well wishes


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2009)

well wishes. . . is that wah wishing wells are for?


----------



## Queenie (Apr 10, 2009)

Whatever it is, it's working, I feel a tiny bit better today! *crosses fingers not to jinx self*


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 12, 2009)

Queenie, I do believe Lola has some sort of pathological thing going on.  Running off like that, (again!) tsk.    Just watch out for our _dear_ friend Erin; he might try to stick a dagger in your back and make off with all the money on his own.

And Scott, I know what you say about giving the DM ideas but believe me, DT has probably already thought of this one.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2009)

evils, nasties dm'ses! golumn  golumn


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 12, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Queenie, I do believe Lola has some sort of pathological thing going on.  Running off like that, (again!) tsk.    Just watch out for our _dear_ friend Erin; he might try to stick a dagger in your back and make off with all the money on his own.
> 
> And Scott, I know what you say about giving the DM ideas but believe me, DT has probably already thought of this one.





Moi?


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 12, 2009)

Yep.  We're onto your nefarious ways, mister!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 12, 2009)

Well... let's just see what happens after Queenie makes her post...  maybe Erin will offer her cake!


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 12, 2009)

Yum, cake.  Now that really _would_ be a surprise.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2009)

yummm, cake. that has sugar, right? *watches glucometer reading skyrocket*


----------



## Queenie (Apr 13, 2009)

Ha!! I doubt she is getting some cake, lol

Luckily Lola is very untrusting and totally on her guard. She's just hoping by taking the long way the others will get there before her and they can meet up somewhere that isn't their place. 

Sorry for taking so long to post. Without notifications I'm kind of lost but I'll try to check more often.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2009)

I tend to check when I get up and when i get home from work and maybe again later in the evening.

but with a little baby girl that is sick besides that kind of schedual is pretty much immpossible for you.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2009)

Poison cake?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2009)

for me, sugar = poisen


----------



## Fenris (Apr 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> yummm, cake. that has sugar, right? *watches glucometer reading skyrocket*




It's alright man, it's made with sucralose


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2009)

AHHHH! that is even better!! *digs in* (picture scarface snorting his coke at the end of the movie, but with cake)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 18, 2009)

Now that would be something to see!


----------



## Queenie (Apr 18, 2009)

Do I have to picture that?


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 18, 2009)

Do your best not to.  I've seen it.  Not pretty.  Not pretty at all.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2009)

I did it with popcorn this weekend, lightly salted. not as fun as cake. by the way post 142 is the equipment list


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 22, 2009)

So what is everyone spending the excess money on?  I have furniture, some equipment, and alcohol from the IC thread.  Does anyone not plan to spend all 600gp?  Does anyone want to sell the potions?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2009)

i think we should keep the potions


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2009)

I'd like to spend it all.  It's the deciding what to get is the hard part.  I don't know if we have enough but if we could trade up to something larger I'm cool with that.  Otherwise: furniture (such as we have room for) and living expenses.  Though we should keep our partying on the down-low since we may attract unwelcome attention.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 22, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> I'd like to spend it all.  It's the deciding what to get is the hard part.  I don't know if we have enough but if we could trade up to something larger I'm cool with that.  Otherwise: furniture (such as we have room for) and living expenses.  Though we should keep our partying on the down-low since we may attract unwelcome attention.




Lola would like to buy a silvered dagger and some kind of armor, looks like there is only one option for that. She's keeping her potion, the way things are going lately they're going to need them! I think she will also to try get a second set of thieves tools, again, just in case she loses another set.

Aside from that, upgrade to a 2 bedroom hovel if we can, furniture and of course, some liquor of some sort.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2009)

Argh! me thinks some rum to be to ye liking , eh moppit?

how much would a 2 bedroom hovel cost? I would be able to skip the two kegs and have a total of 500 gp (and change)to spare.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 23, 2009)

And don't forget we would sell our current place to go towards the new hovel.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 23, 2009)

Price List Revisited
[sblock]
Backpack 5gp
Boots 1gp
Cloak 1gp
Middle Class Clothes 5gp
Fine Clothes 20gp
Extravagant Clothes 50+gp
Garlic 5gp
Grappling Hook 25gp
Holy Symbol 25gp
Vial of Holy Water 25gp
Twelve Iron Spike 1gp
Hammer 2gp
Lantern 10gp
Torch 2sp
TinderBox 3gp
Flask of Oil 2gp
Mirror 5gp
Iron Rations 2gp
Standard Rations 1gp
Small Sack 1gp
Large Sack 2gp
Thieves Tools 25gp
Water or Wine Skin 1gp
Bottle of Cheap Wine 1gp
Bottle of Good Wine 10gp
Bottle of Fine Wing 50gp
Flagon of Beer 5sp
Flagon of Good Beer 2gp
Flagon of Strong Ale 3gp
Keg of Cheap Beer 20gp
Keg of Good Beer 100gp
Keg of Strong Ale 150gp
Vial of Wolfsbane 10gp

Armor:
Shield (-1 to AC) 10gp (Cleric and Fighter)
Leather (AC 7 base) 20gp (Thief, Cleric and Fighter can use)
Scale Mail (AC 6 base) 30gp (Cleric and Fighter and all heavier)
Chain Mail (AC 5 base) 40gp
Banded Mail (AC 4 base) 50gp
Plate Mail (AC 3 base, unavailable at this time)

Weapons:
Item
Ammunition:
See Ammunition Table

Axes:
Axe, Battle, d8, 7gp
Axe, Hand, d6, 4gp, can be thrown

Bows:
Bow, Short, d6, 25gp
Bow, Long, d6, 40gp
Crossbow, Lt, d6, 30gp
Crossbow, Hvy, 2d4 but takes a full turn to reload, 50gp

Bludgeons:
Blackjack, d2 but chance to stun, 5gp
Club, d4, 2gp
Hammer, Throwing, d4, 4gp
Hammer, War, d6, 5gp
Mace, d6, 5gp
Staff, d6, 5gp
Torch, d4 burning, see equipment

Daggers: 
Normal, d4, 3gp
Silver, d4, 30gp

Pole Weapons:
Halberd, d10, 7gp
Javelin, d6, 1gp
Lance, d10, 10gp
Pike, d10, 3gp
Polearm, d10, 7gp
Poleaxe, d10, 5gp
Spear, d6, 3gp
Trident, d6, 5gp

Shield Weapons:
Shield, Horned, d2, 15gp
Shield, Knife, (unavailable)
Shield, Sword (unavailable)
Shield, Tusked (unavailable)

Swords:
Short, d6, 7gp
Normal, d8, 10gp
Two-Handed, 15gp

Bastard Sword, 15gp
One-Handed, 1d6+1
Two-Handed, 1d8+1


Other Weapons:
Blowgun, up to 2', 3gp
Blowgun, 2'+, 6gp
Bola, 1d2 plus entangle, 5gp
Cestus (unavailable)
Holy Water 1d8 to undead, see equipment
Net, Entangle but no damage, 5gp
Oil, Burning, 1d8... see equipment
Rock, Thrown, 1d3
Sling, 1d4, 2gp
Whip, 1d2 plus entangle, 1gp per foot up to 10.

Ammunition costs:
Blowgun Darts (5): 1gp
Arrows (20): 5gp
Silver-tipped Arrow: 5gp
X-Bow Quarrel (30): 10gp
Silver-tipped Quarrel: 5gp
Lead Pellet for Sling (30): 1gp
Silver Pellet for Sling: 5gp

Homes can be rented or bought for 100x the below cost. Prices for single bedroom homes:
Slums: 4 gp/week
Residential: 25gp/week
Merchant: 100gp/week+
Noble District: (off limits)
[/sblock]

I would say a two bedroom home in the residential area would cost 1.5 times the amount of a one bedroom.  Say, 3750gp to own the two bedroom residential.  So for now let's say you purchase the following with each of your 600gp, unless there is any argument:

Lola=> Silver dagger, leather armor, and thieves tools.  Spending the rest on furniture and drinks.

Quinn=> New pegleg with dagger shaped hollow spot: 60 gp, silvered dagger: 30 gp, silver tipped crossbow quarrel X 5: 5 gp, middle class clothes 5 gp, Drink(Keg of strong ale: 150, Keg of good beer 100) to be shared by all of the wilders, total personal: 350, chair with brass inlays evenly smelted into the smoothed out grooves and having red velvet cushioning (175gp), Brass cooking pot with etchings of chubby cats playing with mice (75gp)

Edvan=> Purchasing some cots, some expensive blankets, a canvas, and handcart.  Rest on drinks and entertainment.

Hilmdyn=> Getting drunk on some very expensive drink.

Rovan=> Two chairs with brass inlays evenly smelted into the smoothed out grooves and having red velvet cushioning (175gp each), cheap beer, good food, and a handful of very expensive bottles of riesling wine reportedly from a far-off halfling community and called Sun Dew.


----------



## garyh (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd like to invest in some healing paraphernalia...  poltices, anti-venoms, antidotes, etc.  Seems like the sort of thing we could use.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 23, 2009)

garyh said:


> I'd like to invest in some healing paraphernalia...  poltices, anti-venoms, antidotes, etc.  Seems like the sort of thing we could use.




Good idea! If we don't buy the residence (or need the money for it) then Lola will chip in for this too.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok, I would say you could find a man that sells 'Benny's Snake Medicine' (_potion of neutralize poison_) for 200gp each.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2009)

is edvan still buying flowers for the girl with the apple cart down the street?


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 23, 2009)

It was flowers _from_ the girl with the flower-cart down the street.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2009)

ah, so floweers then. is he still buying those flowers?


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't really see the point.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 24, 2009)

Tch.  Sounds like Edvan was let down.  Does she have a new guy?


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 24, 2009)

The butcher down the street.  He keeps giving her prime cuts of meat and Edvan just can't compete.  Oh, the woes caused by inconstant women!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 24, 2009)

Heh.  Did we ever give her a name or description?


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 24, 2009)

Nah, she was just 'the flower girl' from when I spent gold time before last, I believe.


----------



## garyh (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll spend my 600 gp on 3 PoNP, then.  Never hurts to be prepared.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 24, 2009)

Oops.  I had Hilmdyn purchase 2 and Lola purchase 1.  I'll fix.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 24, 2009)

Current Roster

Lola (Queenie)

[sblock]
Name: Lola
Class: Thief
Level: 3
HP: 7
AC: 6

Strength: 14
Intelligence: 14
Wisdom: 13
Dexterity: 13
Constitution: 8
Charisma: 16

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 13
Magic Wands: 14
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 13
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15 (14 vs Spells)

Weapons: Silver Dagger, Dagger

Armor: Leather

Equipment: Thieves' Tools, Ruby Pendant, Backpack, Cloak, Mirror, Waterskin, Small Sack, Middle class clothes, Boots, 603gp, Iron Spike x 8, Hammer, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (Neb's Mending, 400xp), Potion on Neutralize Poison 

At Home: Set of Middle Class Clothes, Set of fine clothes, Petticoat,  Standard Ration, Torch, Letter opener (acts as dagger), Sling, 10 stones, Gossamer see-through gown, Thieves Tools


Languages: Common, Thieves Cant, (One other)

XP: 3,197

Skills: 
Open Locks: 25%
Find Traps: 20%
Remove Traps: 20%
Climb Walls: 89%
Move Silently: 30%
Hide in Shadows: 20%
Pick Pockets: 30%
Hear Noise: 40%

Background: As a baby, Lola was left at the city orphanage, having been abandoned by her parents for reasons revealed only to the head mistress. She was a good child, and pretty, but every time she was considered for adoption the potential parents would leave the Mistress's office and then the orphanage without her. Over the years she was disappointed many times until hope just faded from her heart. She grew into a feisty teen, often running off and getting in trouble before being dragged back. Eventually at the age of 16 she left the orphanage and never returned.

She spent the next year living on the streets, learning how to get by. She drifted from place to place picking up unsavory skills, using her looks and charms to get out of trouble if caught. But stealing wasn't doing the job and she was often hungry and homeless. At 17 she was approached by the madam of the Naughty Nanny, who saw through the dirt and grime to her pretty looks and offered her a position there, knowing she could fetch a good price. The thought of food every night, a roof over her head, a nice room and clothes was very appealing at this point so she agreed. She quickly learned how easy it was to steal from the rich nobles and merchants who were her clients.

Six months after she started working there she met Roland Van der Vass, a handsome noble from a known and influential family, who took a liking to her. She had mostly turned off her feelings, it was important to survive this job, but Roland treated her better than any of the other inconsiderate customers she entertained. At first it took some time of longing glances before he figured out how to obtain her. After that he came to her often, frequently paying for the entire night, sometimes bringing her fancy meals or gifts, occasionally all he wanted to do the entire night was talk or sleep. It was difficult for her to keep her emotions and heart to herself; he was the only person in her life to ever really show her consideration.

One fateful night Roland was not her first customer, another noble came to her earlier in the evening. He was drunk and rough and Lola demanded him to leave. This angered him and not being used to told no, he decided to take what he wanted anyway. She tried to fend off his brutal attack but was unsuccessful. Roland had come for her that evening and when he approached her room heard her struggle. He broke down the door and seeing her so treated so badly he impulsively blasted the noble with a spell. The man turned to Roland and drew his sword but before he could attack him Lola ran her dagger through his heart and killed him. Roland quickly comforted her and without discussion he replaced her dagger with his own, taking the responsibility for the murder.

After that she didn't see him for almost two long, tortuous months. He had a trial which she heard about from other customers at the whorehouse. She was afraid she would never see him again, that he regretted his actions, that he hated her or blamed her, especially after hearing he was cast out from his family. But one night he did come to her and though he couldn't pay for her she lied to the mistress so she could see him. He professed his feelings for her, told her he wanted a future with her in it, and begged her to leave the Naughty Nanny, that it was no longer the place for her. She stiffened at talk of the future and while she didn't want to say no, she told him she needed time to think and would let him know the next day. He gave her an address where to meet him the next day.

It didn't take Lola long to know the right thing to do. He cared about her and though his feelings for her terrified her, she didn't want to lose him. She went to the Madam who was not happy with Lola leaving but she gave her no choice. She quickly packed up some of the dresses that didn't really belong to her and a few other little trinkets she had collected and hurried off into the night to find Rovan. He was surprised but very happy to see her that night and he spent the night speaking of plans of them always being together and working together to bring him back to the status he was used to, and the wealth he wanted to share with her. Lola didn't care, she just wanted to be by his side, money or not. 

And so, their adventuring career would begin.

DM's Note: Lola has just recently left the Naughty Nannies, and so therefore has not yet built up a second occupation and skill set.  She is adapt at understanding men and women, and knows how to turn the desires of a man she converses with against him.  She can both charm and frustrate.  She has an equal understanding towards women, but in a different way.  Lola can taunt women into a frenzy with a look and a few choice words.  She is talented at pulling information from fellow commoners in order to discover rumors.  Her training at the Naughty Nannies involves being a masseuse among other abilities that need little imagination.  Since the Naughty Nannies were not completely a legitimate business, Lola also learned how to forge city documents, such as inspection and registration forms.  Her writing skills are considerable and near Rovan's own.  Because of this and some kind of unknown latent talent, she can try to read magic scrolls, both divine and arcane, although at her level of experience there is a great chance that she may cause more harm than good.
[/sblock]

Rovan the Mage (Fenris)

[sblock]
Name: Rovan the Mage
Class: Magic-User
Level: 2
HP: 12
AC: 8

Strength: 9
Intelligence: 14
Wisdom: 13
Dexterity: 15
Constitution: 18
Charisma: 11

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 13
Magic Wands: 14
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 13
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15

Weapons: Staff, Throwing Dagger, Silver Dagger

Armor: None

Equipment: Spellbook, Small Sack, Waterskin, House der Vess Signet Ring, Standard Ration x6, 654gp, 3sp, 9cp., Backpack, Middle Class clothes, Boots, Cloak, Lantern, flask of oil x5, Tinderbox, Spike, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (Neb's Mending, 400xp)

At Home: 70gp bed and dresser set

Buried in Yard: Human head in a sack

Languages: Common, <one more>

Spellbook:
1st level- Read Magic, Detect Magic, Sleep, Magic Missile, Read Languages

Memorized Spells:
1st level (3 from spellbook/day)- 

XP: 3,150

Background: Roland Van der Vess was a young noble from the well know Van der Vess family. Roland grew up in the luxury and indulgence that being a noble brings. Good breeding and a love of exercise lead Roland to being very fit and healthy, he never got sick. He grew up learning all the things a good noble does, how to ride, how to behave in proper society, which fork to use and so on. But he was smart and took to his lessons well and studied maps and old stories. He wasn’t as strong as his older brother, Tristan who was a squire and then a knight. But young Roland was bright and was sent off to the famed Overlord's School of Ancient Knowledge to learn to be a magic user. Rovan proved to be fairly adept at magic and learned well.

In his off time he liked to wander the city, spending freely on drinks and women. That was how he met Lola. She was one of the most beautiful women Roland had ever met and was quickly smitten with her. He didn’t care that she worked at the Naughty Nannie. She was beautiful and he desired her. Like man nobles in the city, he was used to getting what he wanted. He came to see her quite often, but was always unlucky enough to not get there early enough before she was claimed. When he finally got his chance with her he treated her so well, with kindness and tenderness that it confused Lola and made her heart a little less hard. 

So it was that the saw each other as they could, their relationship and feelings for each other growing slowly, until one night Roland came looking for Lola and heard screams coming from behind her door. He opened it to find another young noble viciously beating Lola. Roland snapped and cast a spell which struck the noble. Enraged, the other noble threw Lola to the side, drew his sword and raised it to strike Roland. A most curious look crossed his face however before he fell to the floor, a dagger sticking from his back, and Lola staring at him from where the noble fell. That mutual act of defense, Roland saving Lola from a severe beating that may have killed her, and Lola stabbing the noble to save Roland showed the other the depth of their feelings for each other. 

The screams drew a crowd though and Roland quickly drew out Lola’s dagger and replaced it with one of his own, in the noble’s chest. There was a brief investigation during which the local magistrate was bribed and the killing ruled self-defense. The young man though was Chalan Hofran, and his family swore vengeance on Roland for his death, ruling or no ruling. Partly to save face and protect themselves polictically and partly to punish Roland for defending a whore, his family disowned him, casting him out onto the street.

Bereft of family, Roland changed his name since he could no longer use his family name. He took part of his last name and first name and combined them to make Rovan. Rovan the Mage. His skills as a magician were modest, but sufficient that his old masters at Overlord’s were willing to employ him for various tasks. Helping in the laboratories, classrooms and running errands. His friends, all nobles of course, turned their backs on him when he plummeted from social status and wealth. He sought out Lola, he could no longer afford her services but found that his act of saving her, of protecting her so moved her that she didn’t care that he had lost his title and money. Here was a person who was not shallow and cared about him. Who loved him for who he was. Roland convinced Lola to leave the Naughty Nanny and join him. For Roland was still a noble by birth and he enjoyed the wealth and power he had had.

He had a plan. To survive the streets, to gain wealth and power anyway they could and to rise up and reclaim his place. But not among his family. In spite of his family. He would create his own title, his own power. He just needed a few friends to help him along the way.

DM's Notes: Unlike the other PCs, Rovan has a large vocabulary and finds reading quite easy.  He is also talented in speaking in specific dialects and can speak languages accurately even when he is not completely familiar with the words.  His education has allowed him skill in lore, so he is better able to identify the origins of both magical items along with domestic and foreign works of art.  Rovan can easily mingle among aristocracy if need be due to his noble heritage, and still has an ear to some of the recent political intrigue.
[/sblock]

Edvan Chelwhistle (GlassEye)

[sblock]
Name: Edvan Chelwhistle
Class: Fighter
Level: 2
HP: 13 (roll 1d8-1)
AC: 1

Strength: 13
Intelligence: 8
Wisdom: 12
Dexterity: 16
Constitution: 7
Charisma: 12

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 12
Magic Wands: 13
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 14
Dragon Breath: 15
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 16

Weapons: Hand-axe x2, Longbow, Arrows x20, Silver-tipped Arrow x5,
Silver dagger

Armor: Banded Mail, Shield

Equipment: Waterskin, Iron Ration x6, Fipple Flute, Small Sack, 676gp, 2sp, 5cp., Backpack, Boots, Middle Class Clothes, Lantern, Flask of Oil x3, TinderBox, Small Sack x2, Father's Coat, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (Neb's Mending, 400xp)

At Home: 50gp of furnishings (cot and blankets and curtains), Metal flask with Magister Chimera's Magical Cure-All, Wooden lap-desk w/ ink, quills, and parchment, Bundles of flowers (bought over the course of many days from the cute flower-seller down the street), 2 Cots, 2x Silk Blankets, Canvas, Handcart

Languages: Common

XP: 3,128

Edvan's family were yeomanry and displaced by the fighting, retreated to the city, and eventually succumbed to an outbreak of illness. This left him alone in the city with a slender connection to the local guard because of his father's status. They throw him an odd job once in a while, either for errands or to provide security for material coming in from the docks.  But he mostly survives by playing the fipple flute in whatever tavern will pay him with a hot meal & a spot by the fire. He's not stupid but he's not the brightest by any means.  He has a chronic cough, related to the illness that killed the rest of his family, which also caused damage to his lungs, and accounts for his lower constitution. He wears his father's coat (a bit too large & decorative braid and brass buttons long sold for whatever coin they could bring), and has three hand-axes tucked into his belt.

Rovan has been teaching Edvan how to read and write lately, as Edvan is a curious sort with a considerable imagination.  The two practice over cups at their favorite bar, which unsurprisingly doesn't help the lessons.

DM's Notes: Edvan knows about soldiering.  He can recognize small and seige weapons and is familiar with their purposes, as it was a skill he learned from his father.  He gets along instinctively with professional soldiers and militia, is a welcome face in most bars since he has provided entertainment or augmented protection for cheap (during call-ups because of occasional riots), and has a strong ear for music, song, and tales.
[/sblock]

Hilmdyn Stoneheart (garyh)

[sblock]
Name: Hilmdyn Stoneheart
Class: Cleric
Level: 3
HP: 12 (1d6-1)
AC: 4

Strength: 15
Intelligence: 8
Wisdom: 15
Dexterity: 8
Constitution: 8 
Charisma: 15

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 11
Magic Wands: 12
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 14
Dragon Breath: 16
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 15 (14 vs Spells)

Weapons: Warhammer, Sling, Lead Pellet x30, Silver Pellet x5

Armor: Banded Mail, Shield

Equipment: Backpack, Standard Rations: 2, Waterskin, Wooden Holy Symbol of Mahl, 655gp, 2cp, Boots, Cloak, Middle Class Clothes, Silver Holy Symbol of Mhal, Vial of Holy Water, Lantern, TinderBox, Flask of Oil x5, Mirror, Large Sack, Coat, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (Neb's Mending), 3x Potion of Neutralize Poison

Languages: Common

Deity: Mhal, god of stone

XP: 3,150

Turn Undead (2d6)
Skeleton: T
Zombie: T
Ghoul: 7
Wight: 9
Wraith: 11

Spells (3 from list a day): Cure Light Wounds, Cause Lights Wounds, Detect Evil, Detect Magic, Light, Darkness, Protection from Evil, Purify Food and Water, Remove Fear, Fear, Resist Cold

Prepared Spell: 

Background: History: Hilmdyn hales from the small frontier village of Hlymadle, over 100 miles from the City-State, and well outside its protection. Despite a childhood disease that sapped his stamina, Hilmdyn is very strong, and that combined with his common sense and force of personality, lead him to be an apprentice shaman for his village. A year ago, his village was under assualt from a death-worshipping cleric and his rough band of orcs and humans, and Hilmdyn was sent to the City-State to find aid. He found none, and now he's been drawn into the City-State, and does not know how his tribe has fared in his absence. Hilmdyn had been staying in the stables of the Tripping Trident Tavern, stretching the meager copper he had come to the City-State with as far as he could. When that ran out, though, he was forced to agree to stay on at the Trident as a laborer and occassional bouncer to keep a roof over his head and some small amount of food in his belly.

DM's Notes: Hilmdyn has picked up a number of skills at his young age.  He learned how about mines and how to track veins of ore by his early teenage years.  During his time in Hilmdyn he also found that his strength was an asset in trying to find work, and he has labored as a dock worker at the harbor, and bouncer and stableboy at the Tripping Trident.  He learned the value of coin during this time, as well as public speaking.  Hilmdyn has developed a knack for conversation, and he is adapt at haggling for prices as well as moving people to passionate outrage with his rhetoric.  He hopes to use this ability to one day influence the people of the City-State to send a force in order to liberate his people.

Because of their similar occupations, the first close friend he has made thus far is Edvan, who plays dice with him for copper at the Tripping Trident Tavern at least once a week.  He smirks at Edvan's attempts to learn how to read, however.  He finds letters uninteresting, though he does have deep appreciation for the power of words through speech.
[/sblock]

Quinn (Scott DeWar)
[sblock]
Name: Quinn Setmore
Class: Fighter
Level: 2
HP: 17
AC: 7

Strength: 13
Intelligence: 11
Wisdom: 15
Dexterity: 5 
Constitution: 16
Charisma: 13

Saving Throws

Poison or Death Ray: 12
Magic Wands: 13
Paralyzation or Turn to Stone: 14
Dragon Breath: 15
Rods/Staffs/Spells: 16 (15 vs Spells)

Weapons: Cutlass (acts as a short sword, 1d6), Dagger (1d4), Belaying Pin (acts as a club, 1d4), Light Crossbow (1d6), Bolts: 30, silver tipped crossbow quarrel X 5

Armor: Chain Mail, Bandana

Equipment: Backpack, Torch, Tinderbox, Standard Rations: 3, Wineskin, 2cp, 3sp, 601gp, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (Neb's Mending, 400xp), pegleg with dagger shaped hollow spot: 60 gp, silvered dagger: 30 gp inside pegleg

Equipment at Home: Chair with brass inlays evenly smelted into the smoothed out grooves and having red velvet cushioning, Brass cooking pot with etchings of chubby cats playing with mice

Languages: Common

XP: 2,200

Background: Quinn recently arrived from sailing the high seas with the Botany Bay.

He lost the leg in an on-board incident during a bad storm, which was the cause of a mast falling and crushing his leg. He was given a pegleg to replace the lost one. Because he has not been able to regain his 'sea legs' as yet, he has decided to try his luck on land. Hopefully he will get use to his peg leg with the stability of 'terra firma' and maybe someday return to his true mistriss, the sea.

His weapons are those of a sailor: cutlass, dagger, club/belaying pin.

His dress is still that of a sailor as well as his appearence...bronze skin, long haired tied in back, bandana on his head.

His 3-day stubble gives him a ruggedly hadsome appearence, while his smell of salty spray seems clean compared to the staled sweat of the city dwellers. The 3 point hat on his head gets tipped as a curtesy to ladies. He prefers to keep sober as that would very well lead worse walking troubles then what he has now.

He was from the Botany Bay, having been the victim of one of the 'wierd accidents' that befell the ship while transporting the witch's head. The ship and captain left him on the shore to further recover though he felt he was still hexed and was seeking out the party to help him deal with the 'curse'...

DM's Note: As Quinn has been a sea-dog for so long, he has insight into navigation and the sea. He is able to guide himself by the stars, recognize good sailing weather, and when the seas themselves are favorable. He was one of the crew who begged Bear of the Botany Bay to have the cursed package thrown overboard. He had a sense that something was 'wrong' with the package. Whether or not this was superstition or a developing 'sixth sense' has yet to be seen...
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2009)

Now that there is a cooking pot, maybe quinn needs to work on his culinary arts skills. just for the occasional home meal. otherwise, it is party tim down at the bar. 

also, specil note: cont get meat from that butcher that stole edvan's lady away from poor heartbroken edvan.

(Argh, matey. now ye sees why a sailor has a woman in every port!)


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 24, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> specil note: cont get meat from that butcher that stole edvan's lady away from poor heartbroken edvan.
> 
> (Argh, matey. now ye sees why a sailor has a woman in every port!)




That would be Charles Edvan Chelwhistle Brown, thank you!  ...red-haired girl... lol


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2009)

A thousand appologies to ye, matey!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2009)

re: bumped IC thread

sorry, dt. I am not sure of where to go from here. I see the workers all have alabies, there are no enemies, there are no rebuffed lovers...just drawing a blank here.
oh , and no ransome demands. the only thing i figure that it m8ight be is someone wants to start their own whore house and they are collecting their own merchandise.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 29, 2009)

I think Edvan showed the way...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 1, 2009)

Hey folks.  I'll be gone for a week, but will try to do updates while abroad.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2009)

Have Fun DT!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 3, 2009)

I think this would be a good time to bring in the character's possible contacts.  

Quinn might have pirate, buccaneer, and other sea-dog types that might have been rich enough to attend the Pleasure Dome after a good haul.

Hilmdyn may know a priest from his sect who has given counsel to someone in the city disturbed with what he had seen there and talked about it in detail in a confession.

Edvan may have heard from a rich merchant he has hauled equipment from the docks about the place.  Or Erin might even know something if Edvan wants to see if her can locate him.

Most likely, Lola and Rovan will have the most important chances for contacts because of their backstories.  Lola will have had madams she knows who have connections with the Pleasure Dome, and Rovan probably knows some decadent noblemen.  Lola and Rovan are pariahs in their former communities, so such an encounter will be tense and interesting to play out.

I'm all for brainstorming and creating a contact with the group.  I think that finding more about Erin's life, Lola taking the party to see one of her madam friends, or Rovan meeting an decadent noble he knows all have fun possibilities, but I am open to suggestions.

-DT, live from Germany!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2009)

you dirty rat! you are in germany?

if all else falls flat, Quinn will give in and disclose that he "may know someone"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 3, 2009)

I'm in Trier, Germany seeing my daughter.   Always a great time.


----------



## Queenie (May 3, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I'm in Trier, Germany seeing my daughter.   Always a great time.




If you don't mind me being nosy... does she live there or go to school? Either way I hope you're having a great time!

I bet the boys would love for Lola to take them to meet one of the madams...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 3, 2009)

She is 3 years old.  Her mm works for a bank and never wanted to leave Germany so it never worked out.  But I use my vacation time to visit 3 times a year to spend time with the little one.

Well, let's take that another step forward with Queenie's idea there.  What kind of madam would know Lola enough and like her enough to help her, while at the same time no the decadent people in the Pleasure Dome to have an 'in'.


----------



## GlassEye (May 4, 2009)

You know, I've been thinking about my last post for the past 24 hours or so and I've decided that I can't let it stand for several reasons.  So I've edited my last post (IC #482, I believe).  This causes some inconsistencies but I hope that we can work them out.

I would like to request that no one 'god-mode' my character in the future.  This is a peeve of mine and, frankly, I feel it eliminates roleplaying opportunities and takes away my chance to react to events.  The _only_ person writing my character's actions should be me.

I don't want this to be a big issue and I'm not trying to single anyone out but I think for this to be an enjoyable game for all of us, you need to know how I feel about it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 4, 2009)

I don't mind the change in post since we have not continued from that point.


----------



## Fenris (May 4, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> You know, I've been thinking about my last post for the past 24 hours or so and I've decided that I can't let it stand for several reasons.  So I've edited my last post (IC #482, I believe).  This causes some inconsistencies but I hope that we can work them out.
> 
> I would like to request that no one 'god-mode' my character in the future.  This is a peeve of mine and, frankly, I feel it eliminates roleplaying opportunities and takes away my chance to react to events.  The _only_ person writing my character's actions should be me.
> 
> I don't want this to be a big issue and I'm not trying to single anyone out but I think for this to be an enjoyable game for all of us, you need to know how I feel about it.




_mea culpa _Glasseye. I have gamed with you a long time and respect your abilites as a gamer. 

I meant no harm, and only wanted to speed up the story. You know how PbP's can go if we wait on each single reaction. And I made an action I felt to be within the bounds of our mutual acceptance, and I erred. My apologies Glasseye. I did not kill him outright in the post so that other may have had input.

I shall refrane in the future from assigning actions to anyone else's characters. Again, my apologies.

I can go back and edit my offending post if you wish.


----------



## GlassEye (May 4, 2009)

Fenris said:


> _mea culpa _Glasseye. I have gamed with you a long time and respect your abilites as a gamer.
> 
> I meant no harm, and only wanted to speed up the story. You know how PbP's can go if we wait on each single reaction. And I made an action I felt to be within the bounds of our mutual acceptance, and I erred. My apologies Glasseye. I did not kill him outright in the post so that other may have had input.
> 
> ...




Thanks, Fenris, I respect you, too.  You've made some really exceptional posts during our games together this last one included (even if it was a bit gruesome).  I don't think there is a need to edit but I do think Edvan would try to intervene before Rovan went too far into it.  And yes, I'm aware of the inconsistency of planning to torture someone one moment and then objecting to his mutilation the next.

I know you didn't mean harm, I understand the reasoning for it, and I accept your apology.  Please accept mine; I know it's irrational to let this bug me.


----------



## Queenie (May 5, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> She is 3 years old.  Her mm works for a bank and never wanted to leave Germany so it never worked out.  But I use my vacation time to visit 3 times a year to spend time with the little one.
> 
> Well, let's take that another step forward with Queenie's idea there.  What kind of madam would know Lola enough and like her enough to help her, while at the same time no the decadent people in the Pleasure Dome to have an 'in'.




Aww, hope I wasn't being too nosy. And hope you are enjoying your time with your daughter, I bet she is so happy to see you!

As for the madam... perhaps Lola did some sort of favor for her though I am drawing a blank on what that could be.


----------



## Fenris (May 5, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Thanks, Fenris, I respect you, too.  You've made some really exceptional posts during our games together this last one included (even if it was a bit gruesome).  I don't think there is a need to edit but I do think Edvan would try to intervene before Rovan went too far into it.  And yes, I'm aware of the inconsistency of planning to torture someone one moment and then objecting to his mutilation the next.
> 
> I know you didn't mean harm, I understand the reasoning for it, and I accept your apology.  Please accept mine; I know it's irrational to let this bug me.




You have no need to apologize but I do accept it, and thank you for acepting mine.

Part of this, for Rovan, is that you must remember that Lola was assualted by a client, before he helped Lola escape that life. So for Rovan, having Vera beaten then sold into that life, strikes very close to his own heart and he may get a little carried away since he is projecting Lola onto Vera and wants to protect her (Lola).


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2009)

I hadn't connected that so it's nice to know.  Edvan actually feels similarly having seen his family abused and beat down after being forced to move to the city.  But he idolizes his Da who managed to maintain his ethics and morals and it is that that keeps Edvan from going completely cold and ruthless.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2009)

Attention dog lovers, this is a must see:

auto computer screen cleaner


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 7, 2009)

I just got back tonight, but won't be able to post until tomorrow.  I'm falling asleep at the keyboard.


----------



## Queenie (May 7, 2009)

Welcome back! Take your time, we'll be here


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 8, 2009)

Thanks!  Got the post up.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 12, 2009)

Each character gains 250xp each from the additional training and newly developed skills.


----------



## Queenie (May 12, 2009)

Yay! I was away for Mother's Day weekend - silly in laws don't have internet access! *gasp*

I'm back now though and will get caught up


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2009)

re : queeney's seperation from the internet...



Scott DeWar said:


> there there queeny, you can stop twitching now. you're back to civilization.  just put your fingers back on the keyboard and all will be well.Ther ya go...


----------



## GlassEye (May 16, 2009)

I'll be traveling/visiting family Sunday through Thursday with little time to access internet.  Edvan will need to be npc'd during that time.  Thanks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 24, 2009)

Yeah!  ENWorld is finally up.  I'll get an update tomorrow since I am going to call it a night soon.


----------



## Queenie (May 24, 2009)

Yes, I've had total PBP game withdrawal...


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2009)

*sits looking at screen, jittering and twitching* "My precioussssss, golumn golumn..."


----------



## GlassEye (May 24, 2009)

Yes, imagine my surprise, after being away five days, discovering that ENWorld was down for three days beyond that.  Oh, the agony.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 24, 2009)

Well, GlassEye I'm sure you're not too surprised that I brought the flower girl in since I was asking about the NPC earlier.  How do you picture this NPC in your mind?  What was her general personality and appearance?  Any other details?


----------



## GlassEye (May 24, 2009)

No, not really surprised.   I pictured her as the sweet, girl-next-door type and I think it was previously mentioned that she has red hair.  As a street vendor she'd spend a lot of time outdoors so would have tons of freckles and maybe a slight sunburn on her cheeks.  Other than that, didn't have anything in mind.  The attitude you've given her which is fairly typical among red heads fits well; I like it.

The _big_ question is:  Is her name Vera?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 24, 2009)

No, not Vera.  Sorry. : )  I'm still considering a name.


----------



## Queenie (May 29, 2009)

did I scare everyone off with my last post?


----------



## GlassEye (May 29, 2009)

Kinda waiting for a response to Lola's questions...


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2009)

ditto and likewise...wondering what the lass' response to the hearing of a voice from the formerlly always silent exotic dancer. if all else fail, quinn could always just do what he paid for and toss her to the hallf orc mercs....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2009)

Quinny! You naughty boy...


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2009)

Aye moppit, it has been a long time at sea, it has....


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't have internet connection while I'm my last working trip.  I'll update soon.


----------



## Queenie (May 31, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Aye moppit, it has been a long time at sea, it has....




  Lola hides behind Rovan...



Deuce Traveler said:


> Sorry, I didn't have internet connection while I'm my last working trip.  I'll update soon.




No problem! Was just starting to get worried about you so glad everything is okay.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2009)

I wasn't worried....



just impatient


----------



## GlassEye (May 31, 2009)

The assumption that we would come this far without a description of Vera is frankly silly.  We were moved past a key role-playing point where, once the characters learned Vera might still be alive, they would have gotten a description from someone who knew her.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2009)

It's a good point, GlassEye.  But I dropped in Rose, the Flower Girl as a way of help.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2009)

I have to drop in a couple of pennies here on that fact.
A. Rose the flower girl has no idea who she is

B. if she were to ask the other slaves, she sould probably bet sniched on

C. she can't just go looking by herself, as she has a handler, as does Vera

D. we have to pay 100 gp pernight just to keep the girl, Rose, safe.

that would probably end as either:

A> rose/amber gets caught and killed

B. Rose Amber is made to talk and gets killed

C. she is made to talk and we are captured and we all get caught and Killed.

I know that Quinn would perform for no man, or woman. he is a sailor of the high seas and as indipendant and free as a Bird in spring and would take instant deat over getting cught and enslaved.

just a matter of fact in that.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2009)

Ok, I see the dilemma I put the group into.  Sorry about that.  I'm going to make a few adjustments and reveal a clearer path to move this along.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> It's a good point, GlassEye.  But I dropped in Rose, the Flower Girl as a way of help.




Interestingly, I thought you dropped her in for entirely different reasons.



			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Ok, I see the dilemma I put the group into. Sorry about that. I'm going to make a few adjustments and reveal a clearer path to move this along.




Thank you; that is appreciated.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 1, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Ok, I see the dilemma I put the group into.  Sorry about that.  I'm going to make a few adjustments and reveal a clearer path to move this along.




It did seem a little "what do we do" but I had full faith you would get us where you wanted us.

That would probably be causing a full scale riot and fighting Rexor and his goons on the way out. Sweet!


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2009)

On the way out?  Oops!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, I wanted to put you guys in a palace-prison that was ready to go up like a tinderbox.  I figured I'd provide the numerous ways to sow chaotic destruction and one of you would find an imaginative place to toss in the match.

GlassEye, do you intend Edvan to fight Rexor alone or do you want to offer to fight his men while you pick members of the Wilders to join you?


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2009)

Either works for me.  If it is just Edvan or Edvan +1 (likely Hilmdyn) then the others could place themselves strategically or work on finding/getting Vera out during this distraction.  The whole group (or a majority) kinda inhibits that a little but that could be worked around.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2009)

Ugh! What is going on?! so much posting! Maties, ring the alarm bell and ye alertin the cap'n! ye finding what is in the IC thread, or the Capt'n will have the devel ye to pay, Ye scurvy dogs!....

Translation:
I sleep and wake up and strange things are being talked about!yikes!


----------



## Queenie (Jun 1, 2009)

Yah what are you TALKING about???? Are you off challenging Rexor???


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2009)

Umm...maybe?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 1, 2009)

Oops... I let that cat out of the bag.  Anyway, Edvan is likely to be overmatched unless he comes up with something clever or one of my handful of plot devices gets triggered.  If Hildmyn joins in it might help, but the two of you might still be overmatched, just not as much...  I'll see if there is a Hilmdyn post tonight before moving forward.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2009)

Nah, it's all good.  Edvan will head back to the room as soon as he is excused from Mukang's presence to let everyone know what is going down.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2009)

and he better hurry back, or else Quinnsey may be off looking for more "entertainment!"


----------



## Fenris (Jun 2, 2009)

I thought I could send a sleep spell out to knock out Rexor if it came to it, But I would have to be behind everyone so no one could realy see me


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, if Edvan is as overmatched as DT suggests a _sleep_ spell may not work on him.  Definately a good thing to keep in mind, though.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 2, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> Well, if Edvan is as overmatched as DT suggests a _sleep_ spell may not work on him.  Definately a good thing to keep in mind, though.




Yeah, it may work on Liar's guards though 

I think Lola should have a gold bikini and a chain to choke Liar to death though


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2009)

let me guess, bikini bottom only?


----------



## Queenie (Jun 2, 2009)

Maybe she has use for that red gossamer gown from the first adventure?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 2, 2009)

The see-through one?  Well, if Lola wore that I believe the gentlemen could slip away with everything except the kitchen sink.  The only flaw is that I doubt Lola would be able to do the same.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 3, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> The see-through one?  Well, if Lola wore that I believe the gentlemen could slip away with everything except the kitchen sink.  The only flaw is that I doubt Lola would be able to do the same.




Hahaha!

Rovan is a little shady... I wonder if he would let her... for distraction reasons, of course.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Lola tried the know to see if the door was locked. Then she nodded to the boys, indicating they should get the door open.






Deuce Traveler said:


> The door was locked, and Hilmdyn also noticed that the bottom of the door seemed to have a sticky liquid that was beginning to pool by their feet.  Quinn touched the substance and recognized it for blood.
> 
> OOC: Is Lola picking the lock while the others keep watch, or is someone kicking down the door, or is someone having another idea.




Funny thought:

Busy as a One legged sailor kicking down a door!

"oi! I'v fallen on me bum and can't get up!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

A quick question. Dues, do you remember which weapon Quin is using? the silvered dagger or his cutlass?

(either way, there will be the blood of quinnn being spilt soon)


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2009)

I believe Edvan's tale is coming to a close.  I will be withdrawing from the game at the end of this chapter.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok.  I think we lost Hilmdyn's PC also.  May I ask porque?


----------



## Queenie (Jun 18, 2009)

We'll miss both of you!


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 18, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> May I ask porque?




Sure.  I'm simply not enjoying the game like I think that I should be.  There are several reasons for this but they could likely all be distilled to one point: the role-playing that I would like to experience just isn't happening.  This was brought up a couple of chapters ago and everyone said they'd work on it but is hasn't come together.

So, so long, have fun, and maybe we'll meet in another game somewhere down the line.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 19, 2009)

Not a problem, and I understand.  So the next question I should ask is whether the group would like me to get some new members or whether we should make this the final chapter.  I'll reveal the overall plot if you want to end early.  If not, it will continue to unfold.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, I am enjoying the game. It took some time to get used to this way of playing - it's more like writing a communal story than RPing. I may have been part of the RPing problem - I do like a lot of back and forth roleplaying but it didn't seem like everyone was into that so I got in the habit of checking just once a day.

I'd be happy to continue playing and looking for some new players. I guess going forward with three players would be not optimal.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2009)

given that i am in 13 total games right now, i wouldn't be incorrectly quoted if it were assumed that i wish to consider this the final chapter. I am thinking that quinn now has his feel of the new leg and amy be wanting to return the his mistress, the high sees.

overall plat spoiler? well, what if you wanted to reserrect this game and someone wanted play buy had read this thread? you wld have to destroy the evedence before opening recruiting. otherwise, i am greatly curiouls as to the overall plot here.


----------



## garyh (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry for disappearing on you all.  I'm going to have to officially withdraw from this game.  I just don't have the time to spend on EN World right now, and have to scale back to just one thing here, which is going to be Living 4th Edition.

I had a great time playing with all of you, and would enjoy playing with you again in the future if I have more time to spend here.  Have fun!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2009)

You and glasseye will be greatly missed. and if the game is discoued, you will all be greatly missed.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 21, 2009)

I am with Queenie, I am emjoying the story. I should be better about posting nowthat a very hard semester is over.

Since it sounds like it's just Queenie and I now though, it's your call DT. I would be happy to see some new players to keep the game going.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm good with just two of us playing too, if that is an option. But sure, more players are good.

If we decide to stop the game, sure, I'd like to know the storyline. I'm too curious to not know the ending


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 21, 2009)

Open call.  Looking for 2-3 new players, BECMI rules.  Check out the first post for the details.  New players will be 1st level, but will gain XP at a rate that should put them soon on par to the rest of the party.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks like we need at least a cleric and fighter, though a druid and monk might work also.  Regardless, we should let the dice decide...


----------



## Fenris (Jun 26, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Looks like we need at least a cleric and fighter, though a druid and monk might work also.  Regardless, we should let the dice decide...




Hearing the call for a fighter reminded me of Dartis.

Did you ever finish the story hour for Last Stand of the Dorinthians?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 26, 2009)

No, I didn't.  I wasn't sure we had all that many readers.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 27, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> No, I didn't.  I wasn't sure we had all that many readers.




I want to read it again. It was a super cool story DT. I would really like to see you finish it to re-live it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, when this is over maybe I'll come back to it.  I am going to try to convince as many of you to finish one last small chapter, though, even if you were planning to move on.  I have a short adventure from the old Conan stories that I always wanted to try out and I think this is a perfect place to try it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2009)

one last chapter, eh? hmmmm ....


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 30, 2009)

Join me and your journey to the dark side will be complete...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> one last chapter, eh? hmmmm ....






Deuce Traveler said:


> Join me and your journey to the dark side will be complete...




thank you any way, but I will have to decline.I am skippin out.Sorry.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 30, 2009)

I just don't have the time or inclination to continue this game right now.  Enjoy yourselves and thanks for the game, DT.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok, then.  Let's wrap this up and if anyone wants to continue it we can change the storyline.  Please type what you believe happened to your characters after.

The overall plot:

I figured at this point the characters would have been tired of the City-State and its corruption and decadence.  The characters would most likely have decided to leave the city, which would have been possible since they had a new patron with connections with nearby towns: Vernik.  As a weapon's master Vernik would also have taught each character how to be an expert with a weapon of their choice (a 1,500gp value, so 1,500xp for each character trained).

If the characters were not willing to leave the city, then they would have run into several factions that were hunting them and would likely have been driven from the city or the Overlord's minions might have convinced them to escape (more on that in a minute).

So who was involved in what?

The headless witch seemed to be alive and well in people's dreams.  She visited in dreamland and pushed Ben and his minions (on page 6) to attack Rovan and his friends.  This was because she knew Rovan had been affected by the chemical vapors in the first adventure with the evil wizard.  It was better that Rovan seek a cure after dealing with a lout like Ben instead of Rovan finding out he was magically diseased during a critical fight.  This was also my way to bind Hilmdyn and Rovan together.  Rovan would have continued to learn spells from the witch in the dream world when away from civilization, but whether or not she was real, a shade of herself, or a figment of various dreamers' imagination would have not been revealed.

The priest that had knocked Lola unconscious, dressed her up in tasteless clothes, then tried to sacrifice her was a priest of a secret cult to Set and an ex-priest of Harmakhis the death-god whose followers took over Hilmdyn's town.  This allowed me to pick and choose a religious faction the characters would run into later.  The priests of Harmakhis and Thieves' Guild operate openly and are so closely allied that they are actually intertwined.  This is because the power of Harmakhis helps the undead guild leaders of ages past maintain their existence on the world and provide aid to the Guild, and the Guild helps fund their church in return.  The final straw came when the party had went to the Pleasure Dome and completely laid out into the open the illegal local slaver operation that the Thieves' Guild had been profiting from.  This caused priests of Harmakhis start using divining spells to track the party down.  The characters revealed their identity further when they went to the Mermaid's Rest.  The inn there was run by low-level thieves who acted as serving girls and were the eyes and ears of the Guild in that quarter of the city.  

The party had killed the members of the Beggar's Guild and Assassin's Guild when they conducted the cart ambush, also antagonizing these groups.  The party had also upset the Assassin's Guild when they were held responsible for the theft of the Serpent's Eye, a gem valued by the Cult of Set who were now allied with the Assassins.  A friend of Edvan's had taken the eye in the end, and all three Guild's wanted it for various reasons.  Each of the Guilds now suspected the party of working for another.

So back to the party and the slaughter in the city.  The characters' actions against the Pleasure Dome was such a set-back for the Thieves' Guild that they responded violently and without a thought out plan.  The characters would not be welcome in their old spots like the Tripping Trident for the owner feared Guild retaliation.  So the characters would have had to decide whether or not to leave the city or strike at the Guilds first.

By now the decadence of the city would have made the characters want to set out and escape the corruption, painted dandy noblemen, and unvirtuous women.  This would have been similar to Conan setting forth into the wild or a Lieber character doing the same.  Also, since the characters were about 4th level, this would mean that it was a perfect time for them to set forth and explore the wild as the expert set of BECMI starts at 4th level and focuses on wilderness adventures.  The party would have explored ancient ruins, met strange species, and fought barbaric tribes.  This portion of the game would have been as violent and mysterious as the city portion was decadent and corrupt.

Eventually the characters would have returned to Hilmdyn's home, if I could steer them that way, and would have run into a too-powerful Harmakhis faction that had taken over the area.  They would have decided that the city might have forgotten them enough and returned to the City-State at level 10 or so, where they would have found that the thieves and assassins at the brink of war.  At that point, Edvan's old friend (Erin) would have reappeared.  Erin worked his way into the Thieves' Guild as a clerk and knows all of their intelligence when it comes to suspected Assassin Guild operations and planned Thieves Guild operations.  He actually does care about Edvan's well being and wasn't trying to set him up, but he did need the gem as it controls the serpents that the Cult of Set has been slowly collecting underneath the city sewer systems.  Using the power of the gem, he releases and sets them off prematurely, specifically targeting the Thieves' Guild who he blames for the death of his sister, but he is unable to control the artifact's power.  Edvan and the party has to put him down, which saves much of the city from the infestation, but the Thieves' Guild ends up awakening their past undead masters to save their own hide.  The undead Guild masters of times before declare martial law on the city and become a menace of their own.  They capture the party and put them through a death trap, but only Lola and Edvan are caught in the flooding chambers.  The rest of the party fights off some Thieves, then works to find the way to reset the trap.  This is a chance for Lola and Edvan to develop a rapport as the death trap is worked through and eventually escaped.  The characters eventually would have had a chance to destroy the Harmakhis' artifact keeping the undead Guild Masters tethered to the world.

If the characters did not leave the city earlier, they would have went through a lower level version of the above events, then explored the surrounding wilderness.  Through it all they would have developed a dangerous relationship with another patron they were never to directly meet: the Overlord himself.

The Overlord was concerned with the Thieves' Guilds slavery operations, the Harmakhis priests and their control of key players in the city, the actions of the Assassin's Guild, and the return of the Cult of Set.  But he could not act without hurting his own political power as they had powerful allies among the nobility.  Then the characters began to make those factions' lives a living hell.  As the characters broke the power centers of each of these factions, the Overlord's trusted men took note and provided small tokens of support, to include banishment as a 'punishment' (and escape) rather than executing the party members when the nobility began to cry for their heads.  The last adventure I had planned was that the characters caused such a ruckus that the Overlord was very pleased, but the powerful men in the city were infuriated.  The Overlord 'punishes' the characters once more by banishing them to Hilmdyn's hometown at the head of a small army of liberation and a charter to rule over that town as minor nobility if they were to succeed, which would have put the characters at the Companion ruleset of BECMI.


----------

